# مراكز تدريب ودورات السلامة المهنية



## sayed00 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*مرتبات مهندسى السلامة فى الوطن العربى*

اخوانى الاعضاء

مجال السلامه و الصحه و البيئه فى وطنا العربى نستطيع ان نقول انه فى طور النمو و فى تطور سريع لما تشهده المنطقه من تطور فى جميع المجالات و هذا ملاحظ جدا فى السنوات الاخيره

اخوانى
هل الرواتب و المكافأت التى ينالها العاملين فى هذا المجال تتناسب مع المطلوب منهم ان يقومو به (عملت فتره فى مجال الانشاءات و كان الوضع صعب لانك محتاج ان تبدأ من الصفر ... لان الجماعه فى هذا المجال محتاجين غسيل مخ)

الصعوبات التى يواجهها مهندسى السلامه بالمقارنه بالاخوه المهندسين فى المجالات الاخرى كبيره جدا
لذلك لابد لهم من مقابل مادى يعوضهم عن هذه الصعوبات 


المطلوب من الاخوه الكرام حتى تعم الفائده اعطائنا رأيه ...... لا تقولى حسب الخبره ووووووو

اعطنا الدوله ..... المجال : بترول ... كهرباء .... انشاء...الخ ...... سنوات الخبره .. 1 ....10 ...20 الخ............... الراتب

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*الامارات*

ابدأ بنفسي حتى يتبعنى اخوانى
البلد : الامارات
المجال: المتوسط بين جميع المجالات

مهندس سلامه بدون خبرة ............. ليس له مجال (الا اذا كان هناك واسطه)
مهندس سلامه 2 سنه خبره .............. 2000 الى 3000 درهم
مهندس سلامه 5 سنه خبره .............. 4000 الى 5000 درهم
مهندس سلامه 10 سنه ..................7000 الى 10000 درهم
مدير سلامه 15 و فوق ................ 15000 الى 25000 درهم

طبعا الجماعه بيقولو ان الوضع كويس كده 
اقولك لالالا بالمقارنه عالميا و ايضا بالمقارنه برواتب الاجانب هنا فى نفس المجال لسه بدرى

ايه رايكم

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

الظاهر ان الجميع مرتاح و مبسوط (مافيش ردود)

على العموم التوفيق للجميع

سيد


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (4 ديسمبر 2007)

اعتقد وجود خبرة مع دورات في هذا المجال اقول المرتب يكون جيد جدا وله سعر في سوق العمل


----------



## كيميائي محمدعادل (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*اخي العزيز*

أخي العزيز
في الدول العربيه وظيفة مهندس الامن الصناعي في طور النمو والغالب انهم لا يدركون اهميتها حيث انه لاتوجد احصائيات وما شابه توضح نتيجة المجهود الذي نبذله

رجائي الشخصي أنه لو تعمل في دوله عربيه مثل الامارات وامامك فرصة عمل في هذا المجال 
فلا تتردد في ارسالها الي اي من اخوانك في المنتدي 
وانا منهم
والله يوفقنا جميعا الي ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## sayed00 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

اخى محمد
بالفعل كنت بدأت بالموضوع عن طريق ارسال الوظائف المتاحه فى منطقة الخليج و لكن !!! مش عارف ليه ازيلت من المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟

لذلك توقفت عن ارسالها

على العموم يمكن للاخوه الباحثين عن عمل فى مجلنا (HSE ) زياره الموقع الخاص بى على
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

سيد


----------



## عبد العزيز محمود ج (7 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم انت محق فيما تقول وللاسف توضع قوانين لا تفعل مثل قانون العمل الذي ينص في احد بنوده انه يجب ان يتساوى جميع العاملين في مجال السلامة مع زملائهم في العمل في جميع الحقوق المادي والعينية ولكن هذا يحدث عكسه تماما


----------



## محمد منير حسن (12 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوانى العزاء 
يوجد بعض النقاط الهمة التى يجب النتباه اليها:-
1- الرواتب تختلف منم مجال الى اخ يعنى مرتب مهندس السلامة فى قطاع البترول اعلى من اى قطاع
2- توجد بعض الشهادات العالمية التى تزيد من سعرك مثل الcspفمنة يحصل على الcsp من المفروض الا يقل راتبه السنوى عن 230 الف درهم


----------



## sayed00 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخى محمد منير على المرور
انا معك فيما قلته و لكن بالمقارنه بمهندسى المجالات الاخرى هل يتماشى مرتبات مهندسى السلامه مع ما يبزلونه من جهد (حتى القيمه 230 الف سنوى) يعنى حوالى 19 الف شهرى فى مجال البترول كافى هو ده مربط الفرس

سيد


----------



## محمد منير حسن (14 ديسمبر 2007)

المشكلة يا اخ سيد سلوك الفرد فى الوطن العربى عموما ومقارنته بالدول الأوربية 
يعنى صاحب المصنع اهم حاجة عنده يكسب فلوس ومش مشكلة كام واحد يموت لانه فى الدول العلربية وخصوصا مصر لايوجد العصى(القانون) عكس الدول الأوربية بيخاف على صحة العاملين عنده نتجية وجود تفتيش دائم


----------



## الصقعبي (15 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخ سيد .. ماهذا لموضوع المثير للشجون ... وألأحزان كذلك ؟
ليعلم أخصائي السلامة المهنية ان لم يستلم 4000 دولار شهريا بدون المميزات الأخرى من سكن ومواصلات وعلاج وخلافة أن هذا الأخصائي لا يعرف كيف يسوق بضاعتة !! 
مرتبات العاملين في حقل السلامة المهنية في الغرب عموما وأمريكا خصوصا ( خرافية ) لما يقومون بة من حفظ للأرواح والممتلكات بعد اللة عز وجل .

الأهم يا شباب معرفة بيع وتسويق أهمية السلامة سواء كانت في المصانع والمعامل أو لدى المقاولين ! وبعدين تسويقها لمين ؟ للمدراء والمدراء العامين والرؤساء .. لأن هؤلاء مشغولون بالأنتاج . يجب أن تظهر بياناتك الأسبوعية والشهرية أثناء الأجتماعات أداء السلامة في منشأتك ... وأنة لولا اللة عز وجل ثم الجهد الذي تقوم بة لكانت الخسائر فادحة .. وهي كذلك فعلا . 
أعرف كيف تجعل الجميع يعمل من أجلك لكي يبرز أداءك لأنك لا تسنطيع أنجاز الكثير بمفردك


----------



## kamaleldin (15 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخوة الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اود أن اوضح لكم أن ما قرأته من رواتب في المشاركات هي في الواقع درب من الخيال في أن يحصل عليها أي مهندس سلامة وذلك من واقع عملي في أحد دول الخليج وفي شركة من كبرى شركات الخليج .


----------



## sayed00 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

الصقعبي قال:


> الأخ سيد .. ماهذا لموضوع المثير للشجون ... وألأحزان كذلك ؟
> ليعلم أخصائي السلامة المهنية ان لم يستلم 4000 دولار شهريا بدون المميزات الأخرى من سكن ومواصلات وعلاج وخلافة أن هذا الأخصائي لا يعرف كيف يسوق بضاعتة !!
> مرتبات العاملين في حقل السلامة المهنية في الغرب عموما وأمريكا خصوصا ( خرافية ) لما يقومون بة من حفظ للأرواح والممتلكات بعد اللة عز وجل .
> 
> ...



اخى الصقعبي 
شكرا على مرورك انا معك فى مستوى الدخل و قد ذكرته فى بدايه المشاركه و لكن ليس كل الشركات لديها الادارة التى تتفهم مدى اهمية السلامه و مدى التوفيرالذى يقدمه مهندس السلامه لشركته و هذا ما اعتب على اخوانى متخصصى المجال (hse( عليهم ان يقومون بما يقنع هؤلاء المدراء من ناحيه كيفية توفير المال عن طريق افراد السلامه فى الشركه (لما تيجى من ناحية الفلوس .. شوف مدى الاستجابه) انا مجرب الموضوع فى اكثر من شركه و الحمد لله لديهم قسم كامل للسلامه و كمان حاصلين على Ohsas18001 

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

kamaleldin قال:


> الأخوة الكرام
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اود أن اوضح لكم أن ما قرأته من رواتب في المشاركات هي في الواقع درب من الخيال في أن يحصل عليها أي مهندس سلامة وذلك من واقع عملي في أحد دول الخليج وفي شركة من كبرى شركات الخليج .



شكرا اخى كمال
انا ليس معك كيف شركه من كبرى شركات الخليج (فى اى دول الخليج؟) انا فى الامارات و هذا المستوى العام ... ليس الشركات الصغيره بالطبع

على العموم المجال مطلوب جدا ... بس يكون عندك خبره

سيد


----------



## محمد منير حسن (19 ديسمبر 2007)

اخوانى الأعزاء يا ريت كل واحد فينا يعرف وظيفته لعمل احصائية لمهنسى السلامة اى قطاع مطلوب اكثر بترول ولا انشاءات ولا مصانع وسوف ابداا بنفسى.
انا خريج هندسة القاهرة قسم فلزات
اعمل ك HSE Engineerفى شركة بترول (Offshore) مصر وكل عام وانتم بخير.


----------



## sayed00 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

اخوى مهندس محمد منير
لو تريد عمل احصائيه اى المجالات اكثر (ام مفضله) سوف اقول لك ان مجال البترول و البتروكيماويات هم الاكثر و المفضليين لسببين ( الاعلى دخل و كذلك لاهمية المجال فيها)
يليها الانشاءات ثم المصانع

على العموم انا عملت فى المخالات الثلاث لذلك اعطيك من تجربتى

حاليا انا مدير الصحه و السلامه و البيئه فى كبرى شركات الكهرباء (نقل و توزيع)

سيد


----------



## محمد منير حسن (19 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخ العزيز مهندس سيد
هل حضرتك اخذت شهادات عالمبة ك NEBOSH DIPLOMAor CSPويا ريت توضحلنا من خبرة حضرتك كيفية وصول مهندس السلامة الى درجة professionalو جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك فى هذا المنتدى


----------



## sayed00 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

مهندس محمد منير
انا لا احب ان اتكلم عن نفسى كثيرا
نعم انا حاصل على Nabosh و دارس ال Iso14001 And Ohsas18001 من جميع جوانبه و حاصل على Lead Auditor In Both Standards (regested Lead Auditor) 

هذه الشهادات بدون خبره عمليه حبر على ورق
انا فى المجال من سنة 1993 يعنى من حوالى 15 سنه (ولازلت اتعلم منكم)

سيد


----------



## محمد منير حسن (19 ديسمبر 2007)

لو سمحت يا باشمهندس سيد هل عمل مهندس السلامة والصحة المهنية فى مجال حفر ابار النفط افضل من العمل فى شركات انتاج البترول فى الأمارات من حيث المرتب والخبرة وهل يوجد فرص لمهندسى السلامة فى شركات الحفر فى الأمارات مثل الشركة الوطنية للحفر(ndc).
شكرا


----------



## sayed00 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

مهندس محمد
ان كان لديك الخبره الكافيه فى نفس المجال (الحفر) اعتقد انه بامكانك العمل مع Ndc
منذ فتر كانو طلبيين مهندسى سلامه 

قدم ال Cv عندهم و الناقى على الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 ديسمبر 2007)

شيء جميل أن يتبادل الأخوة المعلومات من الوظائف
وفقكم الله وحقق أمانيكم بالخير


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (16 يناير 2008)

أخوتى الاعزاء

كونى المنسق الدولى والمدير المفوض فى دول الخليج العربى للاكاديمية الامريكيه للعلوم والتكنلوجيا
وايضا محاضر لعلوم السلامه المهنيه وعضو جمعية التعليم الامريكيه

اود ان اطرح لكم برامج متعدده ومفيده للجميع 
حيث اننا قد طرحنا حاليا برامج فى السلامه المهنيه دورات قصيره 25 ساعه تدريب وايضا دبلوم الامن والسلامه المهنيه 

والدورات القصيره هى الاتى

1- دورة السلامه المهنيه التاسيسيه
2- دورة مشرف سلامه المهنيه
3- دورة ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه
4- دورة التحليل والتحقيق فى حوادث السلامه المهنيه
5- دورة ادارة السلامه لذوى الاحتياجات الخاصه
6- دورة السلامه المهنيه فى المستشفيات والمراكز الصحيه
7- دورة السلامه المهنيه فى ادارة المزارع والثروه الحيوانيه
8- دورة السلامه فى تقييم وتحليل وادارة المخاطر وتقسيم المناطق الخطره
9- دورة السلامه فى الكوارث والحوادث الصناعيه
10- دورة السلامه فى المؤسسات التعليميه
11- دورة السلامه فى دور رعاية رياض الاطفال ودور الحضانه
12- دورة السلامه فى اعمال المخازن والتعامل اليدوى
13- دورة السلامه فى الاماكن الترفيهيه
14- دورة السلامه فى التفتيش على اجراءات السلامه المهنيه
15- دورة السلامه فى المنازل 

بالاضافه الى دبلوم للامن والسلامه المهنيه

هذه الدورات تقدمها الاكاديمية واى زميل يرغب بهذه الدورات الاساسيه الاولى الثلاث ومن ثم يريد التخصص انا حاضر وايضا كونها تفتح مجالات للعمل والتطوير

فقط كتقديم مساده وايضاح لمن يرغب حيث ان الدورات المتخصصه ومن قبل هيئات علميه معروفه قليله 

مع الشكر


----------



## مهاجر (16 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم

د. عدنان .. نشكرك على الخبر .. 

سؤالي هل التدريب سيكون من خلال الشبكة أو حضوراً.. وبأي لغة ؟؟


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (16 يناير 2008)

هى حضور لكن يمكننى اقوم بعمل اللازم بناء على عملى ان ادرسها كدراسه عن بعد اذا كان هناك عدد من الطلبه متوفر ومناسب وباللغه العربيه 
وحتى رسوم هى متواضعه ورمزيه بناء على طلبي لتكون كتوعيه وايضا فرصه للتطوير ورسومها 250 دولار عن بعد وحظورا اعتقد المراكز فى الخليج تقدمها برسوم تقدر فى 750 دولار 
علما بان فيها شهادات تدريب صادره من الاكاديمية نفسها 
والدبلوم يمكن تصديقه ان اراد الطالب من الخارجيه الامريكيه وحكومة نيويورك مقابل رسوم تطلبها هذه الجهتين ولكن الرسوم عاليه لديهم بسبب الضرائب والنقل الجوى
ويمنح ايضا الطالب بطاقة طالب دوليه من اليونسكو اعتقد رسومها 150 دولار


----------



## sayed00 (16 يناير 2008)

دكتور عدنان
اين موقعكم فى الخليج و هل لكم مركز فى الامارات؟

لدينا من الاخوه الامارتيين تحت التطوير فى الشركه و مطلوب لهم بعض الدورات مثل هذه

شكرا

سيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 يناير 2008)

وفقكم الله
لكن هل يمكن معرفة موقع الانترنت لهذه الهيئة


----------



## مهاجر (16 يناير 2008)

الاكاديمية الامريكيه للعلوم والتكنلوجيا 

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 يناير 2008)

شكراً مشرفنا الكريم على تجاوبك السريع
فهناك الكثير من الأخوة الذين يطلبون مثل هذه الدورات
لكن للأسف لا يوجد لها مركز تمثيل في سوريا


----------



## مهاجر (16 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم أخي غسان

هذا ما نقلته عن موقع مية الامريكيه للعلوم والتكنلوجيا :



> عن الفرع العربي للأكاديمية الأمريكية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا :
> 
> *بالنسبة لإدارة الفرع العربي للأكاديمية الأمريكية للعلوم و التكنولوجيا و التي تدير أعمالها من العاصمة السورية دمشق* ، فهي تنظر إلى ضرورة التفريق بين البعدين العلمي و السياسي ، فهي قد تختلف - و هي حقيقةً تختلف جذرياً مع السياسات التي تقوم بها الهيئات الرسمية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية- و لكنها تنظر دائماً بعين الاحترام و التقدير إلى العلم و تقدمه في الغرب عموماً و من ضمنه الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، و الذين كان للمهاجرين من أبناء العالم العربي مساهمةً كبرى في تعزيزه و تطويره في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، و أن الطموح الوطني الحق الساعي لتجاوز و جسر الهوة الحضارية - التي وضع العالم العربي قسراً فيها و لظروف خارجة عن قدرات الشعب و الأمة العربية الحية - تستدعي منا تفعيل حركة نقل و توطين المعارف و العلوم التي أسهمت جذرياً في تطوير الحالة العلمية و العملية في الغرب ، بما يشكل بنية تحتية قادرة على أن تسهم في عملية استنهاض الطاقات الكامنة في العالم العربي و التي طال انتظار استنهاضها لتقوم بما يجب أن تقوم به لخير جميع البنى المكونة للمجتمع العربي الكبير من المحيط إلى الخليج .


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (16 يناير 2008)

الاخوه الاعزاء 
بدايه هى هيئه علميه تقدم برامج مهنيه وهى امريكيه فى ولاية نيويورك
وموقعها الالكترونى باللغه العربيه هو http://arabic.aast.us

وهناك فرع للدول الناطقه بالعربيه وفى دول الخليج عدد من الفروع يمكنكم الاطلاع على المراكز التمثيليه لها على الرابط التالي
http://arabic.aast.us/representation.htm

وانا المسئول عنها وحتى باقى الدول العربيه يمكنها الالتحاق بها عن طريقى واميلى فى الاكاديمية هو 
[email protected]
يمكنكم مراسلتى عليه بخصوص اى مركز تمثيلى فى مناطقكم لاساعدكم فيه
وهناك فى القريب سيطرح برنامجين هما درجة الخبير الامريكى الاحترافى ( الماجستير التنفيذى) ودرجة المستشار الاحترافي المهنى فى السلامه المهنيه وهما سيسمح بالالتحاق بهما فقط لمن حاصل على الدبلوم فى السلامه المهنيه 

يمكنكم الالتحاق بها ويمنكم التواصل معى على ***** الخاص بر فى الاكاديمية وانا حاضر لكم 

والاخ العزيز sayed00

هناك مركز تمثيلى لهم فى الامارات فى الشارقه ودبي ويمكنك الاتصال بالسيد هشام البنا مدير التدريب والتطوير لديهم فقط ابلغه انك من طرفي واى مساعده اخرى انا حاضر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 يناير 2008)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي غسان
> 
> هذا ما نقلته عن موقع الأكاديمية الامريكيه للعلوم والتكنلوجيا :



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي مهاجر
لكن لم أجد ضمن موقعهم ما يشير إلى الفرع السوري من عنوان أو غيره سوى ما ذكرته من الموقع


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (17 يناير 2008)

الاخ المهندس غسان مشرفنا العزيز
موقع الاكاديمية كأدارة الفرع العربي هى فى شارع داريا – معضمية الشام – دمشق 
والمدير الاقليمى الاقليمي للوطن العربى وعضو مجلس الامناء هو الاستاذ الدكتور مصعب عزاوى وهو برفسور طبي فى الوقايه من الامراض والاستنساخ وهو له ابحاث مشهوره فى بريطانيا وزميل فى العديد من المستشفيات فى بريطانيا ومعروف لديهم حيث انه تقريب الثانى من اصول عربيه فى العالم فى هذا المجال والاول فى ا لوطن العربي 
هناك توجه الى اختيار مركز للاداره العربيه المركزيه للاكاديمية الامريكيه اما فى الامارات او سلطنة عمان فى المستقبل 
والدكتور مصعب مثال للشباب العربي حيث انشا مركز فى سوريا للفحص المبكر لامراض السرطان اجرانا الله واياكم والمسلمين منها مجانا للفقراء وله مساهمات عديده فى دعم الدول الفقيره عربيا فى التعليم حيث قام بعمل دورات وبرامج مجانيه فى السودان ودعم الشباب الطلبه للدراسه فى الاكاديمية من فلسطين والعراق والصومال ومورتانيا بخصم يتجاور 50% من الرسوم كدعم شخصى منه لابناء هذه الدول التى تمر فى حالات صعبه .


----------



## M.E (18 يناير 2008)

يوجد فروع في اغلب مدن السعوديه ما عدا المنطقه الشرقيه بالرغم من تمركز المصانع في المنطقه الشرقيه 

اتمنى التفكير في فتح فرع لكم في المنطقه الشرقيه سواء كانت الدمام - الخبر - الجبيل.


وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (18 يناير 2008)

اريد معرفة دورات عن السلامة في مصر محدد بها المكان والمواعيد والرسوم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 يناير 2008)

الدكتور عدنان قال:


> الاخ المهندس غسان مشرفنا العزيز
> موقع الاكاديمية كأدارة الفرع العربي هى فى شارع داريا – معضمية الشام – دمشق
> والمدير الاقليمى الاقليمي للوطن العربى وعضو مجلس الامناء هو الاستاذ الدكتور مصعب عزاوى وهو برفسور طبي فى الوقايه من الامراض والاستنساخ وهو له ابحاث مشهوره فى بريطانيا وزميل فى العديد من المستشفيات فى بريطانيا ومعروف لديهم حيث انه تقريب الثانى من اصول عربيه فى العالم فى هذا المجال والاول فى ا لوطن العربي
> هناك توجه الى اختيار مركز للاداره العربيه المركزيه للاكاديمية الامريكيه اما فى الامارات او سلطنة عمان فى المستقبل
> والدكتور مصعب مثال للشباب العربي حيث انشا مركز فى سوريا للفحص المبكر لامراض السرطان اجرانا الله واياكم والمسلمين منها مجانا للفقراء وله مساهمات عديده فى دعم الدول الفقيره عربيا فى التعليم حيث قام بعمل دورات وبرامج مجانيه فى السودان ودعم الشباب الطلبه للدراسه فى الاكاديمية من فلسطين والعراق والصومال ومورتانيا بخصم يتجاور 50% من الرسوم كدعم شخصى منه لابناء هذه الدول التى تمر فى حالات صعبه .



شكراً دكتور على سرعة تجاوبك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 فبراير 2008)

الدكتور عدنان قال:


> الاخ المهندس غسان مشرفنا العزيز
> موقع الاكاديمية كأدارة الفرع العربي هى فى شارع داريا – معضمية الشام – دمشق
> والمدير الاقليمى الاقليمي للوطن العربى وعضو مجلس الامناء هو الاستاذ الدكتور مصعب عزاوى وهو برفسور طبي فى الوقايه من الامراض والاستنساخ وهو له ابحاث مشهوره فى بريطانيا وزميل فى العديد من المستشفيات فى بريطانيا ومعروف لديهم حيث انه تقريب الثانى من اصول عربيه فى العالم فى هذا المجال والاول فى ا لوطن العربي
> هناك توجه الى اختيار مركز للاداره العربيه المركزيه للاكاديمية الامريكيه اما فى الامارات او سلطنة عمان فى المستقبل
> والدكتور مصعب مثال للشباب العربي حيث انشا مركز فى سوريا للفحص المبكر لامراض السرطان اجرانا الله واياكم والمسلمين منها مجانا للفقراء وله مساهمات عديده فى دعم الدول الفقيره عربيا فى التعليم حيث قام بعمل دورات وبرامج مجانيه فى السودان ودعم الشباب الطلبه للدراسه فى الاكاديمية من فلسطين والعراق والصومال ومورتانيا بخصم يتجاور 50% من الرسوم كدعم شخصى منه لابناء هذه الدول التى تمر فى حالات صعبه .



أخي الدكتور عدنان:
أرجو الاطلاع على الرابط التالي:

http://www.syria-news.com/readnews.php?sy_seq=70772

وأرجو سرعة الرد


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (8 فبراير 2008)

للاسف هذا الموضوع صار له اكثر من سنه 
وهى حرب شعواء ضده من قبل كبار القوم فى سوريا وعلى راسهم ويدفعهم شخص اسمه المأمون 
وقد سخر العديد من الصحفيين وللاسف هى لان الدكتور العزاوى قد فضح العديد من هذه الشركات الوهميه وبعض اللذين يحملون شهادات مزيفه 
ومنهم المامون واخر لااعرف اسمه 
وللاسف العرب لا يعرفون ولا يهتمون بالعقول 
للعلم الدكتور العزاوى ثانى دكتور من اصل عربي فى تخصص الاستنساخ والاول فى الوطن العربي
وهو دكتور متخصص فى مجال محاربة السرطان 
ومن المضحك فى اتهام الدكتور عزاوى انه يعمل للمال 
وهو الذى فتح اكثر من مركز مجاني للفقراء فى الفحص المبكر عن السرطان فى سوريا وهو ايضا عمل على تدريس مدربين ودرسين فى محافظة كسلا بالكامل فى السودان على حسابه الشخصى 
مع ان العقد كان اكثر من مليون دولار وهو رفض اخذ المبلغ وتبرع به للفقراء المحتاجين للدراسه فى المحافظه الجنوبيه السودان وله الان مدرسه باسمه كهديه من المحافظ فى الجنوب

وهو بامكانه العيش فى اسكتلندا حيث درس تخصصه 
والان يفكر حقيقة فى العمل خارج سوريا بعد ان تم محاصرته ومحاولة النيل من سمعته 
ووالده من كبار رجال القبائل العربيه وهو عربي قومي حتى النخاع
ويقدم الكثير من المساهمات للفقراء العرب فى الدراسه 
سيدى
نحن فى زمن النفوذ اذا تمكن منه الفساد يمكن ان يتهمك بما يريد 
مرفق للجميع الاثباتات الدوليه من بريطانيا وسوريا وامريكا عن ان المؤسسات العلميه 
هى حقيقيه وليست مزيفه
لكن للاسف هذا زمن اسهل ما يكون ان يطعن الانسان فى شرفه وذمته 
للاسف ندعي نحن عرب 
مع الشكر


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (21 فبراير 2008)

تمت المراسلة ومشكور جدا عزيزي الدكتور عدنان


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (2 مارس 2008)

thanks about data


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (5 أبريل 2008)

*دورات للحصول على شهادات O S H A و Nasp الامريكية العالمية*

*[:15:نحيط علم السادة الزملاء بانه توجد دورات تدربيية للحصول على الشهادات العالمية الاتية و المقرر عقدها فى مدينة الاسكندرية بمصر :- *
*1. **أوشا عامه 30ساعه ، معتمده من وزارة العمل الأمريكيه **30 hours**US-OSHA General**.*
*2. **أوشا تأمين المبانى تحت الإنشاء وسلامة المترددين عليها 30ساعه معتمده من وزارة العمل الأمريكيه**30 hours** US-OSHA Construction*
*3. **دورة السلامة بيئة العمل صادرة ومعتمدة من منظمة **NASP** الامريكية العالمية.*
*4. **شهادة الأوشا البلاتينية**في إدارة الأزمات و الكوارث ميدانيا **U.S. OSHA Disaster Site Worker Training Program Card*
*لمزيد من المعلومات برجاء الاتصال **: FONT]*


----------



## وحيدعلى (6 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 أبريل 2008)

يرجى عدم ذكر عناوين و هواتف حسب قوانين المنتدى


----------



## mos (6 أبريل 2008)

خى الكريم ..
أرجو أرشادى لأول الطريق للجصول على شهادة فى ال Safety

مع التحية


----------



## h.chemist (7 أبريل 2008)

'طب احنا نعرف منين ازاي ناخد الدورات دة بدل ما قوانين المنتدي دة ليست في صالح المشتركين او الاعضاء نرجي الافاده سياده المشرف شكرا


----------



## هيثم الريس (8 أبريل 2008)

يابش مهندس افيدنا كيف نحصل على الدورات وين مكانكم


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (9 أبريل 2008)

*االسادة الزملاء الاعزاء , مشرف المنتدى المحترم حرصا منى على قوانين المنتدى و للاهمية تلك الدورات العالمية لزيادة المستوى العلمى للعاملين فى مجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية و كذلك فتح فرص جديدة للعمل فى مجال السلامة ارجو من مشرف المنتدى اعطاء البريد الالكترونى الخاص بى لجميع اعضاء المنتدى للرد على اى استفسار او معلومات للحصول على تلك الدورات شديدة الاهيمة فى مجال السلامة علما بان تلك الدورات سوف تعقد فى مدينة الاسكندرية بمصر و الشهادات معتمدة و موثقة من ادارة السلامة و الصحة المهنية الامريكية **osha و كذلك المنظمة الدولية للمحترفى السلامة الامريكية** Nasp و البريد الالكترونى على:*

الملف الشخصي للعضو


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (14 أبريل 2008)

البريد غير موجود فعليا
ارجو المراسلة
على الرسائل الخاصة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 أبريل 2008)

قوانين المنتدى كلنا وافقنا عليها عند بدء اشتراكنا
وتوجد خاصية الرسائل الخاصة التي تمكن الأخوة من التواصل
ومع ذلك نتقصد بعض الأحيان تجاهل حذف العناوين لفترة ولكن لا يمكننا تركها


----------



## احمد بيبي (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
كيميائي احمد رشاد شركة التعاون للبترول - مصر 
اعمل بمجال السلامة والصحة المهنية
اريد الاستفسار هل يوجد اي موقع يتيح دراسة الاوشا اون لاين وبعدين عند اعطاء الشهادة يحاسبني علي الشهادة 
هل يوجد اسطوانة كاملة يمكنني تحميلها 
ارجو الرد علي الايمايل الخاص


----------



## saraab (17 يونيو 2008)

*بكالوريس السلامة والصحة المهنية ...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ....​ 
بحثت كثيرا بالنت عن جامعات او كليات تعطي البكالوريس بالسلامة والصحة المهنية
بواسطةالدراسه عن بعد ... ولم اجد شيئا !!!
هل يوجد احد لديه اي معلومات عن جامعات او كليات تدرس هذا التخصص !!
ويفضل تكون بالعربي !!ان وجد !!

وشكرا ....


----------



## مهندس توليد (18 يونيو 2008)

والله انا ما اعرف يس اكيد اخوانا في المنتدى ما راح يقصرو معك 
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (20 يونيو 2008)

أظن إن مافيش بكالوريوس فى السلامة بس انت ممكن تاخد دبلومة النيبوش كدراسة فى السلامة و الصحة المهنية و معتمده دولياً


----------



## برج القاهره (20 يونيو 2008)

في سنتر بيدرس دبلومه وبكالوريوس الصحه والسلامه المهنيه بتصريح من جامعه نيو كاسل في امريكا مكان هذا السنتر دبي ديرا اسم السنتر دبي انفورميشن تكنولوجي ورقم هاتفهم 0097142218111 انا درست عندهم دبلومه واخدت الشهاده فعلا واتوثقت لكن البكالوريوس شويه غالي


----------



## لاؤسؤ (20 يونيو 2008)

good information, thanks


----------



## aimanham (21 يونيو 2008)

یدرس اختصاص الصحه والسلامه المهنیه فی کل الجامعات الایرانیه ولکن بالفارسی


----------



## saraab (21 يونيو 2008)

برج القاهره قال:


> في سنتر بيدرس دبلومه وبكالوريوس الصحه والسلامه المهنيه بتصريح من جامعه نيو كاسل في امريكا مكان هذا السنتر دبي ديرا اسم السنتر دبي انفورميشن تكنولوجي ورقم هاتفهم 0097142218111 انا درست عندهم دبلومه واخدت الشهاده فعلا واتوثقت لكن البكالوريوس شويه غالي


 
يعطيك العافيه ...
ممكن معلومات اضافية ....
كم المده والاسعار !!!
شكرا لكل على تجاوبهم ,,,


----------



## علي الحميد (25 يونيو 2008)

دبلوما النيبوش تعادل البكالوريوس وممكن تكمل ماستر بعدها ومعترف فيه عالمياً وتكلف الدبلوما 40000 ريال سعودي


----------



## ايمن عمارة (28 يونيو 2008)

ممكن تحصل على قرصات معتمدة من الاوشا 10 او 30 ساععة على حسسب انا مدرب معتمد من الاوشا وممكن اسعدك وجميع الاعضاء فى ذلك و بالتوفيق


----------



## ايمن عمارة (28 يونيو 2008)

الاخ احمد: انا مدرب معتمد من الاوشا وممكن اساعدكز ارسل على الرسائل الخاصة واحنا فى الخدمة يا استاذ


----------



## صاصاالغالي (28 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم هذه اول مشاركه ليا انا بحيكم علي موضعكم الجميله اتمنا ان تقبلوني صديق في قسم الامن والسلامه كاخ صغير اتعلم منكم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 يونيو 2008)

أخوتي الكرام بالنسبة للعناوين هناك زاوية الملف الشخصي للعضو فيها يمكن وضع العناوين على هتميل وغيرها
فلماذا التجاوزات على الصفحة الرئيسية
ما دام المنتدى يعطيكم خاصية إضافة العناوين على الملفات الشخصية
وشكراً لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## petroble (30 يونيو 2008)

السادة الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا حاصل على كل دوارات الأوشا حتى الأوشا بلتنيوم ولكن من المهندس / وجدى سيفين بالجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة وعلى حد علمى انه المعتمد الوحيد من منظمة العمل الأمريكية بالشرق الأوسط فبرجاء الأستفسار والتأكد


----------



## محمود ابو سلمى (30 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يا ابو جمعة على الايفادة


----------



## تمبيزة (30 يونيو 2008)

من فضلك العنوان


----------



## رمضان النمس (5 يوليو 2008)

الحمد لله جزاكم الله خيرادنيا واخرة واشكر كل القائمين بنجاح الموقع


----------



## على اللول (15 يوليو 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

من فضلك ممكن العنوان لكى نشترك فى الدورات المتاحه


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (19 يوليو 2008)

من فضلك ارسل تاريخ ميعاد الدورة و مكان انعقادها علي الملف الشخصي احتراما لقوانين المنتدي


----------



## على اللول (19 يوليو 2008)

اوكد على كلام eng_ahmed_toshiba\
\


بلييييييييييييز


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (20 يوليو 2008)

أخوتي الاعزاء إحنا محتاجين دورات معتمدة من الأوشا 
ياليت لو تعطونا عناوين المراكز والمعاهد التي تقدمها

وشكرا


----------



## الرمول (21 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
معظم المعاهد العالمية التي تعطي دورات في السلامة المهنية فتحت فروع لها في منطقة الشرق الاوسط عموما وفي الامارات خصوصا بلامكان الدخول على مواقعهم ومعرفة منهجهم في التدريس منها معهد http://www.eurolinksafety.com/ و ايضا http://www.chssgulf.com وايضا هناك بعض الجامعات التي تدرس online مدة الدراسة سنة اذا كنت مهتما بالموضع سوف اذكر لك الرابط لاحقا انشاء الله.


----------



## saraab (22 يوليو 2008)

الرمول قال:


> السلام عليكم
> معظم المعاهد العالمية التي تعطي دورات في السلامة المهنية فتحت فروع لها في منطقة الشرق الاوسط عموما وفي الامارات خصوصا بلامكان الدخول على مواقعهم ومعرفة منهجهم في التدريس منها معهد http://www.eurolinksafety.com/ و ايضا http://www.chssgulf.com وايضا هناك بعض الجامعات التي تدرس Online مدة الدراسة سنة اذا كنت مهتما بالموضع سوف اذكر لك الرابط لاحقا انشاء الله.


 
يعكيط العافية ..... وش تقصد بالدراسة اونلاين !! يعني عن طريق النت !!
ارجو التوضيح مع ارفاق الرابط .. 
شكرا مليون لك ولكل من تفاعل مع الموضوع ,,


----------



## احمد رجب مبروك (23 يوليو 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء
من يريد منكم معرفة اماكن هذة الدورات يتصل بي


----------



## احمد رجب مبروك (23 يوليو 2008)

*الدورات التدريبية ل Oshaب مصر*

من يريد ان يحصل الدورات التدريبية ل
Osha
General Industries
Construction 
Platinum


----------



## ابن الديره (27 يوليو 2008)

century university 
based in Abudhabi-UAE


----------



## التوربين الصغير (28 يوليو 2008)

*مراكز التدريب الخاصة بالسلامة المهنية بين الندرة وقلة الخبرات*

مع ما تشهده المملكة العربية السعودية من قفزات هائلة في مجال الالصناعة إلا أنك تلمس وبوضوح قلة العناية بالسلامة المهنية وافرادها وخاصة في الجهات الحكومية سواء من ناحية الغهتمام بالتطوير أو التدريب لنفس افراد المنظومة .
وإنني اعاني وزملائي من سوء فهم الإدارة تجاه تتخصصنا بل والعجيب ونحن نعمل بمحطة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية نلاحظ تهميشنا وعدم الاخذ برأينا تجاه مشاريع التوظيب والتعاقد مع شركات التوظيب لايذكر لا من قريب أو من بعيد وسائل السلامة لذا فقد اصابا الإحباط من جراء تصرفات الإدارة وكذلك مهندسيها وخاصة مدير الشؤون الفنية ...........فما الحل ياترى نستقيل ام نترك <الدرعى ترعى> على مايقولون ؟


----------



## علي الحميد (28 يوليو 2008)

المعذرة .. هل تعمل في الشركة السعودية للكهرباء!!!


----------



## samsameh (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا و لكن كيف يمكن الحصول على هذه الدورات؟


----------



## البرلسى على (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

رائع خيىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## مملكة المهندسين (3 أغسطس 2008)

في مركز تدريب متخصص بمدينة جدة متعاقد مع الشركات الكبيرة بالمملكة هو مركز صناعة المجد للتديب المهني
ممكن تتصل على الاستاذ / علي النعيمي مشرف برامج السلامة بالمركز على ال***** [email protected]
Mob:0564411405


----------



## علي الحميد (3 أغسطس 2008)

المعذرة تم الرد عن طريق الخطأ


----------



## احمد رجب مبروك (6 أغسطس 2008)

احمد رجب مبروك قال:


> من يريد ان يحصل الدورات التدريبية ل
> Osha
> General Industries
> Construction
> Platinum


راسلوني علي ال*****
a_ragab_3333***********


----------



## هاني السيد (7 أغسطس 2008)

رجاء مساعدتي 
هل يوجد رقم تليفون او اي شئ يدلني واين مكان التدريب 
رجاءااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا المساعدة


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (8 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (8 أغسطس 2008)

اشكرك على الموضوع


----------



## ماهر عيون (10 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ايمن عمارة (10 أغسطس 2008)

yahooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## عماد برفان (12 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جدا بجد


----------



## حسام حرب (12 أغسطس 2008)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> يرجى عدم ذكر عناوين و هواتف حسب قوانين المنتدى


 

حاجه مهمه زي كدا لازم يبقى فيها إستثناءات

القانون إتعمل عشان ميجيش (( بــرعــي )) الي مستأجر شقه في شبرا وعاملها مركز ويعلن عن دورات هنا ببلاش ويصيت لنفسه من غير مايكلف نفسه

لكن حاجه زي كدا المفروض يبقى فيها إستثناء ... بلاش الروتين الي مضيعنا ومبهدلنا ومودينا في ستين داهية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 أغسطس 2008)

حسام حرب قال:


> حاجه مهمه زي كدا لازم يبقى فيها إستثناءات
> 
> القانون إتعمل عشان ميجيش (( بــرعــي )) الي مستأجر شقه في شبرا وعاملها مركز ويعلن عن دورات هنا ببلاش ويصيت لنفسه من غير مايكلف نفسه
> 
> لكن حاجه زي كدا المفروض يبقى فيها إستثناء ... بلاش الروتين الي مضيعنا ومبهدلنا ومودينا في ستين داهية


 
أخي الكريم

لو كان هناك عنوان لجامعة أو معهد رسمي أو خاص معترف به 
فلا مانع من ذكر عنوانه
ولكن هناك أخوة يذكرون أرقامهم الخاصة


----------



## هاني السيد (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم ولكن الرجاء فتح تليفونك لكي اتمكن من الاتصال بك


----------



## ميرندا ليمون (9 سبتمبر 2008)

*ارجو الدخول للجميع بخصوص شهادة النيبوش*

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته

يا جماعة الخير انا دخلت اختبار النيبوش بتاريخ 3/9/2008
واللي صار اني ما جاوبت الورقة رقم واحد بالشكل المطلوب(احس اني برسب فيها)
اما الورقة الثانية control hazard فانا جاوبتها ومتاكد اني بجيب فيها علامة جيدة
فما ادري الحين شنو يصير لو رسبت بالورقة الاولى ونجحت بالثانية.هل اعيد تقديم الامتحان
او انهم يعادلون الدرجة اذا علامات الورقة رقم 2 ظهرت بمستوى جيد؟؟


افيدوني رحم الله والديكم


----------



## mnci (9 سبتمبر 2008)

اتمنى من اصحابى بالمنتدى مساعدتك وباذن الله خيرا


----------



## علي الحميد (9 سبتمبر 2008)

عندهم طريقة صعبة في وضع تقديرك النهائي ولكن إجابة عن سؤالك ... هم لا يعادلون شيء بل يمكن أن تعيد أي جزء من الاختبارات الثلاثة ... فقد تعيد اختبار العملي فقط أو اختبار Paper1 فقط أو Paper2 فقط

لا رابط بين هذه الاختبارات إلا إذا كانت علاماتك متدنية فيها كلها فقد يلزمونك بإعادة الدورة من جديد..


----------



## mos (9 سبتمبر 2008)

برجاء ابلاغى عن موعد ومكان الأختبار بالسعودية ..

ولكم جزيل الشكر...


----------



## ميرندا ليمون (10 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم جزيل الشكر على التوضيح وان شاء الله وباذن الله انجح وما اعيد شي


----------



## ماهر عيون (11 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (11 سبتمبر 2008)

*شهادة النيبوش في مصر*

اين يمكن اخذ دورة نيبوش او اوساس18001 في مصر
لكم جذيل الشكر


----------



## sayed00 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

احمد 
لو ناوى على النابوش
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

We would be running a NEBOSH Diploma here in Cairo week one 16th -20th November 08 for six weeks and the first week should 
 The diploma will run in the Nile Hilton hotel, Ramses Hilton (or alternative 5stars venue) 
 The diploma fees are 8,900 $ ONLY including refreshments, course notes, exam, registration fees and materials etc...




بالتوفيق​​​​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً للأخ سيد على الرد الوافي
والأخ سيد أعلم مني بموضوع الدورات في مصر والخليج العربي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين الأخوة على روح التعاون


----------



## خالدسعد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن اخي الكريم معرفه مكان الدورة


----------



## احمد رجب مبروك (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*Osha Certified*

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الاعزاء 
ارجو منكم المساعدة بشان ان اصبح Osha CErtified 
او استشاري سلامة و صحة مهنية


----------



## احمد رجب مبروك (15 سبتمبر 2008)

many thanks


----------



## اسامةعباس (20 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ سيد رجاء الافادة عن المركز المنظم للدورة وطريقة الاتصال حيث أنني مهتم وسبق أن حصلت شهادة النيبوش الدولية العامة بتقدير ممتاز Nebosh IGC with distinction وال***** الخاص بي هو oss_madany*********** شاكر جدا لمساعدتك. أسامة


----------



## علي بافقير (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*كيف احصل علي كورس في شهادة ايزو 14001 أو 18001*

الرجاء افادتنا بأنة كيف أحصل علي كورس في هذه أيزو 14001 و 18001 عن طريق الانترنت و كيف يكون الاختبار .

الرجاء الافادة وشكرا


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*دورة الهازوب العملاقة فى مصر بالشهادة صادرة من الجمعية الوطنية الامريكية*

:20: اخيرا دورة الهازوب العملاقة فى مصر بالشهادة صادرة من الجمعية الوطنية الامريكية 
Ú*اذا اردت العمل فى شركات البترول او مواقع استخراجة فلابد لك من اتمام هذا البرنامج الخاص بتنكات **البترول واذا كنت بالفعل تعمل بها فسوف يتضاعف راتبك بمجرد حصولك على هذا البرنامج العملاق . *​Ú​*سيتم منحك فى نهاية هذا البرنامج شهادة الهازوب العملاقة باسمك صادرة من الجمعية الوطنية **الامريكية لاخصائى السلامة المحترفين ومقرها الولايات المتحدة الامريكية* *الان فى مصر دورة الهازوب باسعارها واماكنها وطريقة الحجز وصور الشهادات ...*


*http://www.mediafire.com/file/mrnftgnjzgm/دورات السيفتى .rar*​


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*دورة السقالات العملاقة فى مصر من معهد تدريب السقالات هيوستن الولايات المتحدة*

:20: دورة السقالات العملاقة فى مصر من معهد تدريب السقالات هيوستن الولايات المتحدة 
دورة السقالات العملاقة فلا يخلو مجال عمل فى السيفتى من السقالات فهى عصب هذا المجال وضرورية كذلك عند التقدم لاى شركة تعمل فى مجال الانشائات او البترول او اى شركة عموما ,, 
Ú​سيتم منحك فى نهاية البرنامج شهادة اتمام برنامج السقالات صادرة باسمك من معهد تدريب السقالات ومقرة هيوستن الولايات المتحدة الامريكية فى مصر باسعارها واماكنها وطريقة الحجز وصور من الشهادات والكارنيهات... ​




http://www.mediafire.com/file/mrnftgnjzgm/دورات السيفتى .rar

​


----------



## mnci (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على فادة اخوانى فى المنتدى وتمنى الخير لهم


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ... جارى الاضطلاع ...


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*الدورة البلاتينية فى مصر باالشهادات والكارنيهات من وزارة العمل الفيدرالية الامريكية*

:20: الدورة البلاتينية بمصر الشهادات والكارنيهات من وزارة العمل الفيدرالية الامريكية 
الدورة البلاتينية فى مصر باسعارها واماكنها وطريقة الحجز وصور من الشهادات والكارنيهات من وزارة العمل الفيدرالية الامريكية ... 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/mrnftgnjzgm/دورات السيفتى .rar


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*دورة الفاير مارشال فى مصر بالشهادة من المملكة المتحدة*

:20: دورة الفاير مارشال فى مصر بالشهادة من المملكة المتحدة 
دورة الفاير مارشال فى مصر من المملكة المتحدة باسعارها واماكنها وطريقة الحجز وصور من الشهادات والكارنيهات ... 


http://www.mediafire.com/file/mrnftgnjzgm/دورات السيفتى .rar​


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*دورة الناسب سيفتى دبلومة بمصر من الجمعية الوطنية الامريكية لاخصائى السلامة المحترفين*

:20: دورة الناسب سيفتى دبلومة فى مصر من الجمعية الوطنية الامريكية لاخصائى السلامة 
دورة الناسب سيفتى ديبلومة فى مصر من الجمعية الوطنية الامريكية لاخصائى السلامة المحترفين ومقرها الولايات المتحدة الامريكية باسعارها واماكنها وطريقة الحجز وصور من الشهادات والكارنيهات ... 


http://www.mediafire.com/file/mrnftgnjzgm/دورات السيفتى .rar​


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*دورة تقييم المخاطر فى مصر بالشهادة من المملكة المتحدة*

:20: دورة تقييم المخاطر فى مصر بالشهادة من المملكة المتحدة 
*دورة تقييم المخاطر فى بيئة العمل فى مصر باسعارها واماكنها وطريقة الحجز وصور من الشهادات والكارنيهات... *

http://www.mediafire.com/file/mrnftgnjzgm/دورات السيفتى .rar​


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*دورة الاوشا بالشهادات وكارنيهات من وزارة العمل الامريكية الفيدرالية*

:20: دورة الاوشا بالشهادات وكارنيهات من وزارة العمل الامريكية الفيدرالية 
1- دورة الاوشا للصناعات العامة والانشائات فى مصر باسعارها واماكنها وطريقة الحجز وصور من الشهادات والكارنيهات ... 


*http://www.mediafire.com/file/mrnftgnjzgm/دورات** السيفتى* .rar
​


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مروان البرنس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يباركلك ياباشمهندس احمد ولو احتاجت اى استفسار فى الدورات دى انا تحت امرك


----------



## مروان البرنس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*Safety Courses*


اهم واقوى دورات السيفتى المعتمدة من الخارج فى مصر باسعارها واماكنها وطريقة الحجز فيها ......


http://www.mediafire.com/file/mrnftgnjzgm/دورات السيفتى .rar


----------



## الجيار (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على هده المعلومات


----------



## مروان البرنس (26 سبتمبر 2008)

اى خدمة يا باشمهندس ... ولو احتجت اى استفسار فيها انا تحت امرك ... كل سنة وانت طيب .


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (26 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (26 سبتمبر 2008)

لم يتم التوضيح اين اخذ دورة النيبوش


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخ مروان على المجهود
وهاهي الملفات قد جمعت في ملف واحد
كما ان الأخ مروان مشكوراً قد قام بتحميلها كلها على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103201.html


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (26 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ / مروان

بالنسبة لي فأنا لم أحصل على أي شهادات معتمدة في السلامة و الصحة المهنية من قبل و لكني طالعت في ذلك الموضوع و قرأت كثير و كنت أرغب أن أحصل على شهادة معتمدة في ذلك المجال فماذا تقترح أن تكون البداية هل أوشا للصناعات الإنشائية أم الدورة البلاتينية لأني أعمل بالمملكة العربية السعودية و إن شاء الله سأتواجد في مصر خلال شهر أكتوبر لإجازتي السنوية و أحببت أن أحصل على الدورة في هذه الفترة فأي دورة أنسب؟

في انتظار ردكم و رد أستاذنا المهندس / غسان

شكرا
أحمد


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (26 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك...


----------



## الجيار (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانت بخير يا باشمهندس مروان 
انا أعجبت بالدورات التى دكرتها وخاصة ان الشهادات معتمدة من امريكا واتصلت بالارقام التى دكرتها ورد عليا الأستاذ طارق وانشاء الله اروح مصر فى شهر نوفمر لان الوقت ضيق بالنسبة لشهر دورة شهر اوكتوبر.
ياريت يأخ مروان تنزل المنهج الخاص بهده الدورات لو تقدر عشان عاوز استعد لشهر نوفمر ويارت كمان تقولى ثمن الدورة بالنسبة لغير المصرين هل بالجنيه او بالدولار.


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

أفهدكم الله وشكر كثيرا


----------



## الجيار (28 سبتمبر 2008)

يابشمندس مروان ياريت تنزل المنهج الخاص بهذه الدورات لو كان تقدر .
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## مروان البرنس (29 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
بالنسبة للاستاذ احمد الغاباتى السؤال الذى سالتة ماهى هى انسب الدورات التى ممكن ان تاخذها هل هى الاوشا ام البلاتينية .. الاجابة فى منتهى السهولة ... دورة الاوشا بالنسبة لمجال الصحة والسلامة المهنية مثل مرحلة الابتدائية فى التعليم اما البلاتينية فهى اعلى درجات السيفتى واقواها بلا منازع وهى تمثل مرحلة الدكتوراة فى مجال التعليم ... الدورة البلاتينية سوف تدرس فيها كل شئ عن الصحة والسلامة المهنية باللغة الانجليزية وهى صعبة جدا وفى نفس الوقت فهى قوية جدا جدا فلو حضرتك لاحظت فى كارنية البلاتينيوم فى ملف الدورات ستجد الرقم على الكارنية 1505 معنى هذا ان الاخ احمد نبيل هوة واحد من ضمن الف وخمسائة وخمسة اشخاص فقط على مستوى العالم كلة الحاصل على هذة الدورة العملاقة ... نصيحتى لك احجز فى كل الدورات حيث ان مبلغهم كلهم تقريبا لن يتجاوز الخمسة الاف جنية ( علما بان مبلغ هذة الدورات فى الجامعة الامريكية نفسها وعلى يد الدكتور وجدى ايضا يتعدى العشرون الف جنية ) فاغتنم الفرصة ولا غنا عن اى دورة منهم فى اى مجال عمل حيث انك اغفلت الحديث عن دورة السقالات والهازوب على الرغم من اهميتهم الشديدة ايضا ... وبالله التوفيق


----------



## مروان البرنس (29 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
بالنسبة للباشمهندس الجيار فان سعر الورات واحد للمصرين وغير المصريين فالدكتور وجدى فؤاد سيفين ليس هدفة الربح المادى مطلقا وللعلم فان سعر دورة البلاتينية فى الجامعة الامريكية يتعدى الاربعة الاف جنية وتحت تدريب الدكتور وجدى ايضا ... بينما فى مركز الدكتور وجدى سعر الدورة البلاتينية هوة فقط تسعمائة وخمسون جنيها مع انة الوحيد فى مصر والشرق الاوسط المفوض من قبل وزارة العمل الامريكية باعطاء هذة الدورات فى مصر ... فاغتنم الفرصة ايضا واحجز فى كل الدورات لاهميتها الشديدة كلها وخصوصا دوة السقالات والهازوب ...


----------



## مروان البرنس (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الدكتور وجدى هو المحاضر الوحيد فى مصر الذى لايبخل مطلقا فى اعطاء المادة العلمية الخاصة بة لمتدربية سواء كانت افلام او باوربوينت او اوراق وسيديهات ... الصراحة ان المادة التى اخذتها منة كثيرة جدا لدرجة اننى لا استطيع ان استوعبها كلها فى ثلاث او اربع شهور .... نصيحة منى احجز فى كل الدورات وستحصل على مادة علمية لن توجد مع احد غيرك لكثرتها وقوتها ... ابتدى بحجز دورة السقالات ودورة الهازوب مبدئيا ...والله الموفق .


----------



## الجيار (30 سبتمبر 2008)

أخى البشمهندس مروان انا اتصلت بالارقام التى وجدتها فى البوربونيت ورد عليا الاستاذ طارق حسن وقال لى ان سعر الدورة 250 دولار وهذا بعد مناقشة طويلة معه على الهاتف ياريت تزودنى بهاتف الدكتور وجدى سيفين او تدلنى على طريقة ادفع بها بالجنيه المصرى لانى فعلا حجزت على طائرة يوم الخميس من ليبيا الى القاهرة 2/10/2008 مشكور جدا على مساعدتك يا مروان وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## الطالبالصغير (30 سبتمبر 2008)

تقبل الله منا ومنكم
عيدكم مبارك وكل عام وأنتم بخير,
"من صام رمضان وأتبعه ستة من شوال كأنما صام الدهر" أو كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## الطالبالصغير (30 سبتمبر 2008)

سؤال مطروح للاخوة الافاضل
هل بعد اتمام دراسة الشهادة أو الشهادات يتم اجراء امتحان تقويم أم لا؟
بارك الله فيكم وأحسن إليكم


----------



## مروان البرنس (30 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى الجيار ... اول ما وصلتنى رسالتك قمت بالاتصال هاتفيا بالدكتور وجدى فى الحال وشرحت لة الموقف فقال لى ان سعر الدورات هى بالمصرى فقط لاغير وقال لى ايضا ان مفيش مشكلة وتشرف فى اى وقت والسعر كما هو موضح فى الباوربوينت بدون اى زيادات وافتكر ان حضرتك قمت بارسال ***** على ***** الكتور وجدى وهوة رد عليك ( فى السابق كان فعلا سعر الدورات لغير المصريين بالدولار ) ولكن الان هى بالجنية المصرى فى الفترة القادمة لمدة شهرين فقط على كل الدورات نظرا لان الدكتور وجدى سوف ينشغل كثيرا فى عقد دورات فى مركزة بالامارات والكويت لمدة ستة اشهربعد ذلك فاغتنم الفرصة واحصل عليهم كلهم فى خلال الشهر القادم او الذى يلية على اقصى تقدير وخصوصا دورة السقالات والهازوب .. فلا تقلق فسوف اتصل بالاستاذ طارق واشرح لو موقف د وجدى وتشرف وتنور فى اى وقت وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب ,,


----------



## مروان البرنس (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بالنسبة الى اخى الطالب الصغير فهلا بك ... فعلا هناك تقييم ولكن فى قترة انعقاد الدورة فسوف يطلب منك د وجدى مايسمى بالرول بلاى وعمل بعض الريبورتات والمشاريع الصغيرة للوصول على ماتم تحصيلة من معلومات انت والجروب الذى سوف تنضم اية خلال فترة انعقاد الدورة لارسالها للجهات المعنية فى الولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا وهى التى سوف تقيم ادائك ولكن لا تقلق فالكل بينجح وبتحصل على شهاداتك سريعا ما عدا الدورة البلاتينية فشهاداتها تتاخر الى حد ما ... وانا ارحب باى استفسار وبالله التوفيق


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (1 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ مروان 
ارجو من سيادتكم ايضاح يرنامج كل دورة ومواعيدها خلال شهر 10 و11
وكذلك من الساعة كام لاني موظف من خارج القاهرة 
وكذلك ايضاح الفرق بين هذه الدورات و الدورات الموجودة يالجامعة الامريكية
مع العلم بانى عندما اتصلت بهم قالو ان المسؤل هو اللواء عمرو الشعراني
شكرا


----------



## الطالبالصغير (1 أكتوبر 2008)

تقبل الله منا ومنكم وغفر الله لنا ولكم وكل عام وأنتم والامة الاسلامية بخير
آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
بارك الله فيك أخي مروان على الرد السريع , وفقك الله لما فيه الخير.


----------



## مروان البرنس (2 أكتوبر 2008)

الاستاذ الفاضل احمد ابو جلال هل حملت الملف ؟ 
اذا كنت حملت الملف فاتصل بالاستاذ طارق حسن وارقامة موجودة فى الملف واسالو عن مواعيد الدورات وماهو الفارق بين هذة الدورات ومثيلاتها بالجامعة الامريكية وسوف يقوم مشكورا بالرد على كل استفساراتك ... وربنا يوفقك


----------



## الجيار (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير
انا الان متواجد فى القاهرة عشان دورات السيفتى ياريت لو فى حد باخد الدورات هده فى موعد 5 اوكتوبر يتعاون معاى


----------



## مروان البرنس (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مبروك يا اخ الجيار وانشالله بالتوفيق ... وياريت لو تسلملى ع الدكتور وجدى وتقولة الاية ار تى بيسلم عليك .. قولة كدة بس .. يالا سلام


----------



## العبيكان (4 أكتوبر 2008)

حمدالله على السلامة اخ جيار وموفق انشاء الله ويا رت لو تفيدنا كيف كان التسجيل في المركز لدورة الاوشا وسعرها وموعدها في شهر اكتوبر ونوفمبر


----------



## ميدو فرماوى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا خريج علوم قسم كيمياء 2008
ممكن اعرف انهى دورة انسب ليا عشان اقدر اشتغل فى شركة بترول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا ريت يا استاذ مروان تسئل الدكتور وجدى

جزاك الله خير


----------



## العبيكان (5 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ جيار نحن في انتظارك 
اما الاستاذ مروان مطنشنا وشكل دورات اكتوبر كلها راحت مني منا مش عارف انسق معا مين
يا ريت مروان يشوف كلامي ويقرا الرسالة اللي بعتلك اياه على ******


----------



## الجيار (6 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يا شباب 
الحمد الله انا التحقت بدورة الاوشا مع الدكتور وجدى وكانت اول المحاضرات امس الاحد 5 / 10 واتمنى ام كل الشباب يتمكنوا من حضور هده الدورات وبالنسبة للاسعار زى ما قال عليها البشمندس مروان فى ملفات البوربونيت واى سؤال انا جاهز وانشاء الله اوصل السلام للدكتور وجدى


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*مدرب اوشا*

ما هو الطريق لتكون مدرب معتمد للاوشا ؟
ارجو الافادة


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الخ جيار ايه الاخبار هل هناك استفادة حقيقية
وبعدين ازاي دورة عدد ساعتها 60 ساعة تكون مدتها 3 ايام!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وماهى المادة التعليمية التي اخزتها.....اوراق...cd
شجعنا شوية
شكرا


----------



## مروان البرنس (7 أكتوبر 2008)

يا اخ العبيكان انا مش مطنشك والله انا بعتلك الرد على الايميييييييييييل بتاعك واديتك ارقام تليفونننناتى وانت متصلتش ... المشكلة انك مش محدد عاوز تاخد الدورات دى هنا فى مصر ولا عندك فى الامارات ؟ لان كل حاجة وليها حاجة ... والدليل قدامك الاخ الجيار جة من ليبيا تقريبا وحجز فى الدورات وقرب يخلص الاوشا اهوة .... ربنا يوفقك


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (8 أكتوبر 2008)

نفس السؤال و ارجو الرد بسرعة للاهمية


----------



## محمد البغدادلى (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*دورات الاوشا فى مصر*

يوجد معهد فى الاسكندريه منخصص فى دورات الاوشا و الناسب و الفاير مرشال و التحقيق فى الحوادث و الهازوب


----------



## مروان البرنس (8 أكتوبر 2008)

عنوان المعهد ومين التراينر يا باشا ؟


----------



## اسامةعباس (8 أكتوبر 2008)

المهندس/ وجدي سيفين هو أول من حصل علي اعتماد مدرب من الاوشا الامريكية منذ عشرة سنوات تقريبا نظرا لعمله بالجامعة الامريكية كمدير لإدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية وظلت مستغلقة فترة طويلة، ولكن الحمد لله استطاع عدد قليل من المصريين الحصول علي إعتماد كمدربين من إدارة الاوشا الامريكية، والحمد لله تفضل علي المولى عزوجل أن أكون أحدهم.
والحقيقة أن المدربين المعتدين عددهم لا يتجاوز أصابع اليدين وبمصر فقط نظرا لصعوبة الموضوع.
http://www.scribd.com/doc/6226151/OssmadanyCV82008-Appended-by-Certificates

خاص تحياتي لجميع السادة أعضاء المنتدى

أسامة أحمد عباس مدني
مدرب معتمد الأوشا
مصر


----------



## الطالبالصغير (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يحفظكم وينفع بكم الامة


----------



## العبيكان (9 أكتوبر 2008)

اخ محمد البغدادي يا ريت تزودنا باسم المعهد ووسيلة الاتصال به ومواعيد الدورات انت كنت مشترك فيه او اي معلومة نقدر نعتمد عليها وشكراااا
ملاحظة : يا عم مروان ما تشوف الرسالة اللي بعتلك اياها


----------



## sherif_080 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اسامةعباس (10 أكتوبر 2008)

تحياتي لجميع الاعضاء


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (10 أكتوبر 2008)

يا اخونا المنتدي مليان مدربين ليه الكسل في الرد
ولا هو سر 
يا اخونا الارزاق بيد الله


----------



## وائل جمال جمعة (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*ألى كل المنتدى*

أخوتى الاعزاء : أريد أولا أن أعرفكم بنفسى 
أنا محاضر دولى للسلامة و الصحة المهنية Osha & Nasp أذا أراد أى منكوم معرفة أى معلومات عن الموضوع سوف أكون فى أنتذاركم

وشكرا 
د: وائل جمعة:56:


----------



## باداود سعيد (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*الدراسات العليا في السلامة والصحة المهنية .... أرجوا المساعدة*

الإخوة الكرام أعضاء هذا المنتدى الجميل .........
تحية طيبة ،،،،،،
أرجوا التكرم بتزويدى بأسماء الجامعات التي تمنح درجة الماجستير والدكتوراه في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية في دول الخليج - مصر لبنان الأردن - سوريا .
 مع شكري وتقدير ،،،


----------



## aimanham (27 أكتوبر 2008)

لا اظن ان هذا الاختصاص موجود فی الدول العربیه
لاننی بحثت عنه طویلا ......هناک دورات تدریبیه فقط 

اما فی الدول المجاوره مثل ایران فهو موجود وانا حالیا ادرس هذا الاختصاص فی طهران


----------



## باداود سعيد (27 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي العزيز aimanham أشكرك لك تواصلك ، ولكن كأنني فهمت من ردك بأنك تدرس درسات عليا في طهران في هذا المجال إن كان كذلك فهل يمكن أن تعطيني فكرة عن ذلك وفي أي جامعة ولغة الدراسة ...... الخ إذاسمحت 
شاكر ومقدر لك ذلك .


----------



## mohmagid2010 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

أخى 
تعطى جامعة القاهرة دبلومة فى risk assessement


----------



## aimanham (29 أكتوبر 2008)

هذا التخصص موجود فی کلیات العلوم الطبیه فی مرحله اللسانس والماجستیر والدکتوراه فی معظم الجامعات الایرانیه ولکن الدراسه باللغه الفارسیه 
اذا عزمت الدراسه فعلیک التقدم بطلب لاقرب سفاره ایرانیه 
والجدیر بالذکر ان المنح الدراسیه التی تقدمها ایران هی ثلاثه انواع:
فئه آ یمنح الطالب فیها راتبا یقدر بحوالی 80 دولار شهریا 
فئه ب لا یاخذ الطالب راتبا ولکن المقعد الدراسی مجانی
فئه ج یدفع الطالب قسطا جامعیا وهو مکلف نسبیا


----------



## اسامةعباس (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*للأسف لا يوجد بمصر جامعة أو معهد عالي يمنح بكالوريوس متخصص في السلامة والصحة المهنية، كما لا يوجد دراسات عليا مثل الدبلوم في السلامة والصحة المهنية في جامعة أو معهد ولكن يوجد بدائل تقترب الدراسة بها من المجال مثل:
معهد الدراسات البيئية - جامعة عين شمس ويمنح درجات الدبلوم العالي والماجستير والدكتوراه في علوم البيئة 
معهد التبين للدراسات المعدنية - وزارة الصناعة ويمنح دبلوم عالي في الامن الصناعي
وغالبا يوجد دراسات بمعهد الصحة المهنية بالاسكندرية (لست متأكدا)
أقسام الصحة المهنية وطب الصناعات بكليات الطب المصرية ولا يقبل سوى خريجين كليات الطب المعترف بها
دبلوم هندسة المخاطر بكلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة ولا يقبل سوى خريجين كليات الهندسة المعترف بها

وللعلم جميع هذه الجهات لها مواقع انترنت يمكن الوصول اليها من خلال عمل بحث بالعربي بموقع جوجل

أرجو أن يكون الرد مفيدا

خالص تحياتي،،


أسامة أحمد عباس مدني
مدرب معتمد الأوشا الامريكية
حاصل علي النيبوش بمرتبة ممتاز
مراجع أنظمة السلامة والبيئة ISO 14001 & OHSAS 18001
مدير سلامة وصحة مهنية بقطاع البترول المصري
:75:Ossama Madany (Facebook)​*


----------



## حمدى احمد اسماعيل (13 نوفمبر 2008)

:59:ارجو الاتصال بالاستاذ/ طارق المنظم لدورات osha,nasp,hazop,risk assessment,hazwoper, والبلاتينية والتى يقوم بتدريسها المهندس / وجدى سيفين الهاتف هو 0127288718​


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن اي حد من اخواننا يقولي اي هو اختصار شهاده csp ايه هي اختصارها وما وظيفه وتخصص هذه الشهاده ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد العزيز محمود ج (22 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي انت محق فيما تقول لأن الأمر مسألة ثقافة عامة وتربية ، فأنا على سبيل المثال كنت أعمل في مجال صيانة مبنى كهربيا Ups , Fire Fighting وتوصيلات كهربية وخلافه وكان رئيسي يقدرني لخبرتي ولما طلبت تغيير المجال وضعوني في مجال اللامة والصحة المهنية ففرحت جدا لأنه مجال هام وضروري في جميع الدول المتقدمة ولكن بعدها تم تخفيض الحوافز والمكافآت بالرغم أن رئيس الشركة ينادي بتحفيز العاملين بمجال السلامة ولكن ما يقال شيء وما يتم شيء آخر . حتى قانون العمل لا يتم تطبيقه فهو ينص على أن العاملون في الجهاز الوظيفي للسلامة والصحة المهنية يجب مساواتهم في جميع الحقوق المادي والعينية لجميع زملائهم , أما انا فأقول لهم اريد مساواتي بمن هو ادنى منى ( المهندس تعيين حديث يحصل على حافز اضافي 250% كل شهرين اما انا خبرة 26 سنة فاحصل فقط على 170% كل شهرين ) وما خفي كان اعظم وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل, وجزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك:55:


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*ممكن اي حد من اخواننا يقولي ما هو اختصار شهاده csp ايه هي اختصارها وما وظيفه وتخصص هذه الشهاده ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## الدكرونى (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*تم تحديد ميعاد دورة الاوشا البلاتنية القادمة*

تحياتى لجميع الاعضاء 
تم تحديد ميعاد دورة الاوشا البلاتنية ثالث ايام عيد الاضحى نقلا عن مسئول الصحة والسلامة بالجامعة الامريكية .
المحاضر طبعا الدكتور\ وجدى فؤاد سيفين


----------



## eng_hti (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا 
بس سعرها كام وهل تختلف عن الناسب Nasp ?


----------



## hamdan alfayadh (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*ما هو الطريق لتكون مدرب معتمد للاوشا ؟
ارجو الافادة*​


----------



## حسن باشا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور حبيبي
وللعلم سعر الدورة 950 جنية مصرى


----------



## مملكة المهندسين (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة لله وبركاته
اعتماد تدريب الاوشا هو من امريكا فقط من منظمة الاوشا التابعة لوزارة العمل الامريكية
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
علي النعيمي


----------



## SHADY_SCORPION (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*هل فى مكان بيدى دورات فى مجال safty*

السلام عليكم 
المنتدى جميل والمواضيع فى مجال الامان (safty)شاملة ومهمة بس لما اى حد بيروح انترفيو بيسالة انت خدت الكلام دة فين 
فهل اى مهندس يعرف مكان بيدى الدورات دية اونلاين او فى امركز تدريبى فى قطر مثلا لانى ربنا كرمنى واتخرجت وعايز اتخصص فى المجال دة او مجالى الاصلى وهوة التركيبات الكهربية فلو اى حد يعرف مركز تدريب فى قطر البلد الى انا فيها حاليا وبحاول ادور على شغل او على النت 

فى مجال 
safty 
qa\qc 
electrical construction 
electrical design 

اكون شاكر فعلا والمنتدى قدملى الخدمة الى باتمناها


----------



## محمد احمد ابو نوح (5 ديسمبر 2008)

انا مهندس كميائى واعمل فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة كيفية الحصول على دورات الاوشا باللغة العربية وفهمها وايضا اود الحصول على دورات touffelمن الجامعة الامريكية
وشكرا


----------



## عمرو سبيل (5 ديسمبر 2008)

الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## dr Rawda (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الدكتور وجدي سيفين يعتبر ابوالدورات التدريبية للسلامة و الصحة المهنية في مصر و البلاد العربية كلها و هو للان الوحيد الذي يمكنه اعطاء دورة الشهادة اليلاتينية لكن بخصوص بعض الدورات الاخري زي ال Nasp,osha فهناك بعض المدربين الاخرين في هذا المجال و انا والحمد لله واحدة منهم


----------



## dr Rawda (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الدكتور وجدي سيفين يعتبر الاب الروحي لتدريبات السلامة و الصحة المهنية في مصر و البلاد العربية جميعا وهو الحيد للان الذي يمكنه اعطاء الشهادة البلاتينية اما عن باقي الدورات مثل Osha,nasp فهناك مدربين اخرين و انا والحمد لله واحدة منهم و اعطي دورات OSHA,NASP,HAZWOPER,FOOD SAFETY


----------



## dr Rawda (7 ديسمبر 2008)

يمكنك الاتصال بي عن طريق طرق الاتصال في ملفي الشخصي و انا سوف اساعدك باذن الله في اخذ دورات للSafety سواء عن طريقي حيث انني مدربة معتمدة OSHA,NASP,HAZWOPER او عن طريق مدربين اخرين


----------



## dr Rawda (7 ديسمبر 2008)

لتكون مدرب معتمد للOSHA يجب عليك الدخول الي مواقع ال اوشا للتدريب و يكون ذلك عن طريق كتابة OSHA outreach training مثلا في موقع google و للعلم هناك شرطين اساسيين هما الخبرة علي الاقل خمس سنوات في المجال العملي و اخذ دورة الاوشا 30 ساعة في المجال اللي عايز تكون مدرب فيه (سواء كان construction or general industry) و طبعا اخذ الدورات لتكون مدرب معتمد لازم يكون في امريكا و لذلك يلزمه السفر الي هناك


----------



## dr Rawda (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو كتابة عناوين المراكزالتي تعمل بالتدريب بالتفصيل و ياريت طريفة للاتصال لاتعاون معهم حيث اني مدرب معتمد لكل هذه الدورات Osha,nasp,hazwoper,food Safety و لكني افضل العمل من خلال التعاقد مع مراكز التدريب المختلفة لان عملي كاستاذ في الجامعة لا يتيح لي الوقت لعمل مركز تدريب خاص


----------



## dr Rawda (7 ديسمبر 2008)

اعرفكم بنفسي انا د روضة الشيخ اعمل كاستاذ بكلية الطب في تدريس مادة السلامة المهنية و طب الصناعات و مدرب معتمد من امريكا لتدريس دورات معتمدة OSHA(construction,general industry),NASP,HAZWOPER,FOOD SAFETY واعطي الشهادات المعتمدة و ارغب في زيادة التعاون مع الافراد و مراكز التدريب المختلفة لكي تعم الفائدة علي الجميع باذن الله


----------



## dr Rawda (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ارحب بالتواصل معكم في مجال اعطاء التدريبات و الشهادات المعتمدة للافراد و الشركات حيث انني مدرب معتمدosha,nasp,hazwoper,food Safety و بريدي الالكتروني موجود علي ملفي الشخصي 
وعيد مبارك عليكم جميعا و كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## fraidi (7 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## almasry (10 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخوة الأعزاء رجاء محبة تحميل مواد دورة الأوشاالبلاتينية حتى يستفيد منها الجميع


----------



## almasry (10 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخوة الأعزاء ياريت الي عنده مواد كورس الاوشا البلاتينية ينزلها على الموقع حتى يستفيد الجميع


----------



## mohamedgad (10 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخوة الأعزاء تم تاجيل دورة الأوشا البلاتنية الى يوم 19 ديسمبر فى الجامعة الأمريكية


----------



## علوم دمياط (11 ديسمبر 2008)

اضم صوتي الي صوت المصري


----------



## علوم دمياط (11 ديسمبر 2008)

انا اتصلت بالاستاذ طارق وعرفت منه ان دوره الاوشا الاقادمه ستكون ايام 16,17,18 ديسمبر في الجامعه الامريكيه وسعرها 550 جنيه وعي المتقدم احضار صورتين شخصيتين وصوره البطاقه


----------



## عبدالرازق السيد (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*دبلوم مدير أنظمة السلامة*


http://www.arabic.aast.us/representation.htm 

http://www.arabic.aast.us/AAST_DCM_SSMD.htm
دبلوم مدير أنظمة السلامة​ 
أكاديمية تطوير الأداء​​32 شارع ابن النفيس –​من مكرم​عبيد - مدينة نصر​القاهرة - مصر​ 
​ 

http://www.arabic.aast.us/representation.htm 


Tel: ( 002 02 ) 22702784​Fax: ( 002 02 ) 22733762​ 

الشخص المخول : الدكتور السيد حسينى​محمول: 0169148148


----------



## باداود سعيد (14 ديسمبر 2008)

أشكرك أخي عبد الرازق السيد على هذه المعلومة وجزاك الله خيراً.
كما لايفوتني أن أشكر أخواني aimanham و أسامة عباس وجزاكم الله خيراً .


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*أسال مجرب و أحذر من الدعايات المغرضةللosha*

سؤال

هل احنا فعلا بلد شهادات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:14:
هل مهارتنا ترتقي لمستوي شهادتنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:70:
هل مهارتنا نمتها خبرتنا الطويلة في اعمالنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:55:
هل نحن من السذاجة بحيث يتلاعب بامالنا في ابسط الامال وهو وظيفة اكل منها عيش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:69:
هل ضيعتت الامانة فينا الي هذا الحد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:55:
هل اعتدت للسؤ ال جوابه........علمك ماذا عملت به؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ياتري سيكون جوابك............علمته فيك يارب​اما بعد
مشاركات وراء مشاركات تحمل في طياتها احلام شياب يبحثون عن دورات في السلامة املين في شهادة يتوظفوا بيها او يطورو بها امكانياتهم مثل حالتي وذلك في علم لا يؤمن الا بتعدد المهارات

وكان هذا هو الخيط لمحترفي سرقة احلام الشياب عن طريق مشاركات اعلانية دعائية
كنت انا فريسة هذة الدعايات 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103201.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86574.html
وبالفعل حصلت علي الدورة الموقرة في الانشائات والصناعات العامة واليكم التفاصيل الفعلية
1-المكان احد معامل مدرسة الفرير و100كرسي واللي ملهوش مكان يقف(عددالحضور حوالي110)
وليس قاعة مكيفة
2-عدد ساعات الدورة 9 ساعات وليس 30 ساعة ذي ماهو مكتوب بكارنيه الاوشا المحترم(حرصا علي العلاقات الدولية وعقدة الخواجة)
3-محاضر الدورة د \وجدي سيفين محاضر بالجامعة الامريكية...(انعم و اكرم)
المساعد أستاذ طارق مشرف السلامة بالجامعة والمسؤل عن جباية الاموال
110 دارس*550جنيها=60500جنيها بس في 9 ساعات وهو متاح 24 ساعة علي الموبيل
4- التقديم للدورات بالدور الخامس بكلية الهندسة....فيييين.....بالجامعة الامريكية..صحصح معايا
ليوهموك ان الدورات تبع الجامعة فتدفع وانت متفشخر ذي الباشا!!!!!!!!!!!!!! علي فكرة الجامعة الامريكية بتنظم مثل هذه الدورات لكنها غالية جدا ومحترمة جدا
5-طبعا اهم حاجة تدفع المعلوم اول نصف ساعةو تكتب اسمك يالانجليزي حروف كبيرة علشان ما يبقاش هناك خطا في الكارنيهات.......لييه......صحصح معايا......علشان بتطلع من امريكا(امريكا المحطة)
6-سالنا د وجدى عن النيبوشا افاد اصل الناس دي معقدة تدفع 2500 دولار ويمتحنوك ويا تنجح يا ترسب...(.ناس معقدة صحيح ...اما الامريكان ناس لارج....وكله عندهم ماشى..اهم حاجة الدنانيييير)
السؤال الان

العيب فين؟؟؟؟
فينا.......فيهم.....في المنتدي......في الاوشا .....ولا في.........


والله من وراء القصد......والحمد لله ري العالمين
جزاكم الله خيرا
​


----------



## علي الحميد (16 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا .. دورات الأوشا ليست ذات أهمية .. فقد حصلنا عن طريق شركتنا على تأهيل أوشا ولم نجد ذاك النفع منها ... بينما بمجرد أن أنهينا نيبوش وبمعدلات عالية حصلنا على عروض من شركات أخرى بزيادة 30% على رواتبنا في الشركة .. كما لاحظنا أننا استفدنا من الدورة فعلاً في حياتنا العملية ...

شخصياً أحب العضو الذي يعلق الجرس ويضع النقط على الحروف ... شكرا ً يا أخ أحمد ...


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا م علي السباعي
فحضرتك من خير الناس الذين هم انفع للناس
واسال الله ان ينفعك وسائر المسلمين بعلمك 
ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (17 ديسمبر 2008)

علي فكرة انا كنت موجود بالفعل في هذه الدورة في 5 اكتوبر و بالفعل حزنت جدا علي هذه الدورة لانني مااستفدت شئ


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (17 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي علي السبيعي بعد اذن سيادتك اين اخذت دورة النيبوش و كام التكلفة و ماهو نظام الدورة


----------



## علي الحميد (17 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي أحمد 

دورة نيبوش أخذتها في مركز RRC في البحرين .. تكلفتها 13 ألف ريال سعودي 

الدورة مدتها اسبوعين وفيها 3 اختبارات واحد عملي .. تروح لورشة وتسجل ملاحظات سلامة وبعدين تكتب تقرير 

أما الاختبارين الآخرين فهي تحريرية وصعبة إلى حد ما ... 

إجمالاً الدورة مفيدة جداً فهي لاتزيدك معلومات فقط بل تحسن من طريقة تفكيرك في أمور السلامة 

إجمالاً يمكن الاطلاع على مزيد من المعلومات بتحميل الملف التالي

http://www.sssih.com/arabic-nebosh.pdf

وأفضل أن تزور هذا الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92349.html


----------



## dr Rawda (17 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء اود توضيح شئء للعلم و حتي لا نظلم امريكا ولا شهاداتها و ان دورات الاوشا 30 ساعة للصناعات العامة يجب ان تشرح في 30 ساعة و الدورة 30 ساعة في الانشاءات يحب ان تشرح في 30 ساعة اخري بمعني اني اذا اردت ان احصل علي الدورتين يجب ان يكون الاستماع من المدرب لمدة 60 ساعة شرح لمحتويات الدورة وهي بالمناسبة كبيرة جدا وهذا ما تحدده الاوشا من قواعد يجب ان يتبعها المدرب في التدريب (وعلي فكرة المعلومات دي انا ما عرفتهاش الا عندما سافرت الي امريكا لاخذ دورات المدربين المعتمدين من الاوشا) - اما الذي يحدث في بلادنا فهو شئ اخر تماما و انا للعلم اكن كل الاحترام و التقدير للدكتور وجدي و حضرت معه تدريب الشهادة البلاتينية في مبني الجامعة الامريكية نفسه و سعر الدوره كان فيها 4000 جنيه و ايضا حضرت دوره الاوشا 30 ساعة للصناعات العامة و مثلها للانشاءات في مدة خمسة ايام للدورتين معا وكان سعرهم 2000 جنيه ووقتهم كان اقل مما توصي به الاوشا لانهم اجمالي كانوا حوالي 25 ساعة للدورتين معا وايضا حضرت كل الدورات الباقية مع د وجدي في معمل مدرسة الفرير و كانت دورات جميلة و مفيدة و لكني اعلم ان كلام الزميل العزيز صحيح فيما يخص دورات الاوشا في كليه الفرير لان زملائي وقتها الذين حضروها قالولي نفس الكلام وانا اعتقد ان الدكتور وجدي اصبح يختصر هذه الدورات الي هذا الحد نتيجة لاحساسه بان المتدربين في الدورة جاءوا له فقط من اجل الحصول عل كارنيهات الاوشا لا من اجل الاستفادة الحقيقية بالعلم الي جانب الارتفاع في مستوي الدخل و هذا لاحظته فعلا من خلال التدريب

نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا و ما لزمانناعيب سوانا


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (17 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن اعرف من هل ممكن اخد دوره nasp من غير ما اكون اخذت الاوشا وارجو الرد بسرعه لو سمحت


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (17 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ الفاضل احمد عبد الرحمن
ارجو الرجوع الي مشاركتي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113116.html
لان القصة كها استغلال في استغلال ووفر فلوسك انفع لك


----------



## sayed00 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

انا شخصيا مع رأى الدكتورة روضة
لانعيب النظام الامريكى و لا نعيب الدكتور وجدى انا شخصيا نصحت الكثير من الاخوة طالبى الدورات ان يصبرو شوية حتى يكون عندة فكرة عن المجال بالعمل بالاطلاع او اى طريقة حتى عندما يحضر دورة مثل هذه يستطيع ان يسأل و يناقش و ممكن ان يحرج المحاضر فيشرح اكثر وووو

اعتقد ان العدد كان اكثر من اللازم لذلك تخبطط الموضوع و كان عليكم رفض الحضور بذلك الشكل

انصح الاخ احمد توشيبا ان يصبر شوية بدورة النابوش


----------



## dr Rawda (19 ديسمبر 2008)

انا اوافقك الرأي في بعض الامور يا باشمهندس سيد وأختلف معل في أمور أخري:
أولا بالنسبة لما حدث في دورة الاوشا الاخيرة فبالطبع المسئولية ليست مسؤولية د وجدي وحده بل مسؤولية كل الحاضرين في الدورة لان لو المتضايقين من زيادة العدد لو اعلنوا للدكتور وجدي عن مدايقتهم من الوضع ده وان هم جايين ايضا للاستفاده من علمه الغزير بجانب حصولهم علي الشهادة-اكيد الوضع دا ما كانشي هيستمر و اكيد كان علي الاقل هيقسم العدد الي نصفين ولو انه اكيد متحمل جزء كبير من المسؤولة و خصوصا كمان بسبب قله ساعات الشرح
لكن يا باشمهندس انا لا اوافقك الرأي ان الذي يريد ان يعمل في مجال السيفتي لازم يشتغل الاول و بعدين يحصل علي الدورات اللازمة لان المفروض اننا نعرف شوىي عن العمل اللي هندخل المجال بتاعه قبل ان نعمل به واقصد بذلك علي الاقل دورة الاوشا 10 ساعات اللي احنا في مصر تقريبا ما بناخدهاش خالص مع انهم في امريكا بياخدوها كتير جدا لانها بتدينا فكرةاساسية كويسة جدا عن الصناعات العامة و عن الانشاءات و انا شخصيا اري ان الشخص لازم يبتدي بيها و بعدين يدور علي شغل في السيفتي لو وجد انه حب المجال دا من خلال الدورة و بعدين يبقي ياخد 30 ساعة او غيرها من الشهادات
وكمان مش بتفق معال خالص في ان الواحد لما يكون عندة خبرة في شغلة ممكن يسأل المدرب اسئله تحرجه و بالطريقة دي هيشرح اكتر- لان انا شخصيا شايفة ان كلا من المدرب و المتدرب مستفيدين من بعض - فأكيد حضرتك في مجال عملك وارد جدا يكون عندك خبرات عملية ما مرتشي علية في مجالي كمدربة حتي ولو اني حاصلة علي الماجيستير و الدكتوراة في مجال السيفتي- و اكيد ان كل واحد في الموجودين هيستفيد من خلال الخبرة العمليه لدي المدرب و المتدربين -وعلي فكرة الكلام دا هوا اللي كان بيحصل بالظبط لما كنت في امريكا باخد كورسات اعداد مدربين الاوشا و غيرها و دا لا يعيب المدرب في شئ بس يكون المتدربين فاهمين ان دي مناقشة الغرض منها تبادل الخبرات و ليس احراج المدرب


----------



## sayed00 (19 ديسمبر 2008)

دكتورة 

الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية ... نحن لم نختلف و ربما وصلت الفكرة خطأ 

بالنسبة للدورة 10 ساعات انا معكى انها مهمة للمبتدأ الذى داخل على المجال و ليس لدية فكرة و لكن كما قلتى ان الجميع يهملها و ربما فقط سمع ان المجال مطلوب و العائد منة جيد فيقول لية مغيرش الكرير و اخد دورة الاوشا و اصبح عندى "شهادة" ممكن اشتغل بها

هذا سوف يدخل الدورة 30 ساعة و ليس لدية الخلفية التى تمكنى من مناقشة المحاضر و السؤال ووووو (زى ما قولتى و انا معكى تماما ان ذلك هو ما يثرى المحاضرة و ربما لن يكفى 30 ساعة لنهاء القرص

اعتقد ان المجموعة الـ 115 متدرب مع احترامى لهم جميعا لو كل واحد استفسر عن شيئ واحد كان الدكتور اخذ اكثر من ذلك بكثير

تجربتى الشخصية مع الدكتور وجدى قريبة جدا و كنا اثنين متدربين فقط (2) و ليس فوق الـ 100 لم تكن الاوشا بالمناسبة حقيقى لم يكفى الوقت و كلانا استفاد من الاخر كما قلتى دكتورة "فى مشاركتى السابقة لم اقصد بكلمة احراج الدكتور هو ما فهمتية و لكن كان قصدى المناقشة و السؤال ووو interaction


----------



## dr Rawda (20 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية- واعتقد ان هدفنا جميعا الارتقاء بمستوي تطبيق هذا العلم العظيم الذي لو احسسنا جميعا بقيمته واهميته لنا لرجع ذلك علينا و علي بلادنا بالخير الوفير- واناشخصيا من ناحيتي ساحاول الالتزام بهذا المنهج قدر المستطاع في تدريباتي لاستفيد من خبرة المتدربين و افيدهم باذن الله-وفقنا الله جميعا لما فيه الخير


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (4 يناير 2009)

انا عندي استفسار بسيط
ايه العقدة في الشهادة البلاتينية الي تخلي د وجدي الوحيد المصرح له بأعطائها في الشرق الاوسط كله!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr Rawda (4 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم :
اود فقط ان اوضح ان الشهادة البلاتينية ليس بها عقدة ولا حاجة لكن المشكلة ان المدرب لكي يكون له الحق في اعطاء الشهادة البلاتينية يجب ان يكون مدرب معتمد لعدد من الجهات في امريكا و بعض هذه الجهات لا تعقد كورسات تدريب المدربين بها الا كل فترة طويلة جدا وانا شخصيا سافرت مرتين لامريكا علشان حضور الكورس الاخير الباقي لي و الذي بع الحصول علي مدرب معتمد فيه اكون مؤهلة لاعطاء الشهادة البلاتينية لكن للاسف بعد حجزي في الكورس وسفري الي هناك يتلغي الكورس بسبب قلة عدد الحاضرين في الكورس 
وعلي فكرة انا ادين للدكتور وجدي بالفضل لانه هو اللي قاللي الكورسات اللي لو اخذتها في رحلتي لامريكا استطيع ان اعطي مثله الشهادة البلاتينية و هذا فقط لارجاع الحق لاصحابه وشكرا


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (5 يناير 2009)

اخلص امانينا لكي بالتوفيق ونفعنا الله بعلمك
وبشريات التغير الذي تم بسبب ميثاليتك او ضميريك
كورسات د وجدي اصبحت 4 ايام بدل من3 ايام
ونامل ان تتحسن في المستقبل ومين عارف ممكن الدكتور يسلك طريقك 
ومش حتخسر معاه لو زود الرسوم شوية وانا حاسس ان الراجل ده فيه خير كتير


----------



## الدكرونى (5 يناير 2009)

*اريد اعرف كيفية التحقق من صحة شهادات الاوشا المختلفة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​تحياتى الى كل القائمين على هذا المنتدى المفيد جدا 
كنت اود الاستفسار عن كيفية الكشف عن الكرنيهات الخاصة بدورات الاوشا وان كانت فعلا صادرة من وزارة العمل الامريكية او تحت السلم باستخدام الرقم المسلسل 
ارجو الرد قبل ما يفوت الاوان​ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## اسامةعباس (6 يناير 2009)

*التحقق من صحة كارنيهات الأوشا*

الأخ العزيز
يمكنك التحقق من صحة الكارنية الصادر لك من خلال رقم ID الموجود بخاتم المدرب الموجود علي الكارنية ويمكنك مراسلة منسق برنامج OSHA Outreach له ***** محدد [email protected] <[email protected]>
واذا تم حذف ال***** يمكنك عمل بحث عن OSHA outreach program Coordinator ,ومراسلته حتي يرد عليك عن المدرب وعن الكارنية الخاص بك اذا كان مسجل لديهم فعلا أم لا


----------



## الدكرونى (7 يناير 2009)

السيد المهندس \ اسامة 
تحية طيبة 
لسادتكم جزيل الشكر على الرد 
وبما ان مجال عمل حضرتكم فى مجال البترول اود الاستفسار عن الدورات التى تؤهل للعمل داخل هذا المجال مع العلم ان خبرتى حوالى 9 سنوات خبرة فى مجال السفتى ولاكن بعيد عن البترول فى شركات الانشاءات وحاصل علىدورة الاوشا فى الصناعات العامة والصناعات وحاصل على شهادةالاوشا البلاتينية ونصيحة حضرتكم عن البداية كيف تكون
ولسيادتكم وافر التحية والتقدير ومزيد من التقدم والرقى


----------



## اسامةعباس (9 يناير 2009)

السادة الزملاء/ اعضاء المنتدى 
نقاشات طويلة حول موضوع شهادات الاوشا ويتحدث بها في كل الاوساط المهتمة والسبب يكمن في المهندس/ وجدي سيفين طبعا لأنه أشهر اسم تقريبا وأول من حصل علياعتماد مدرب بمصر والحقيقة أن عدد المدربين المعتمدين بمصر لا يتجاوز عشرة أشخاص حتى الأن ونصفهم تقريبا يعملون من خلاله لأنه الملجاء الوحيد لطالبي الأوشا وبالتالي بيجيلو الشغل وهو بيوزع علي اصدقاءه ، أما المهزلة التي حكى عنها الزملاء غالبا بتكون نتيجة ضغط من الجهة المنظمة للبرنامج وطبعا مش الجامعة الامريكية (المهندس/ وجدي ترك منصبه كمدير لادارة السلامة) والنتيجة هي ادي الزبون علي قد فلوسه لأن التكلفة للكورس الواحد 30 ساعة لا تقل بأي حال من الاحوال عن 2300 جنيه مصري لكل فرد ويجب ألا يتجاوز الفصل 30 فردا (طبقا لتعليمات الاوشا) ، 
وطبعا الأوشا ليس لها علاقة بما يحدث من بعيد أو قريب والمدرب يقدم اسماء من حضروا ويتم ارسال الكارنيهات له لأن ده نظام الامريكان (الشفافية والمصداقية) فهم واثقون في المدرب ما لم يثبت عكس ذلك والحقيقة المهندس وجدي ذو خبرة متميزة وهو أول من قام بترجمة وتلخيص المحاضرات للعربية ونفذ العديد من البرامج الناجحة للأوشا لأكثر من 8 سنوات، ويبقى علينا اختيار المركز المناسب واستيضاح كافة النقاط من قبل بداية البرنامج.
وللعلم برامج الاوشا بحجمها الحقيقي من أفضل معايير السلامة بالعالم بل وأفضل من النيبوش (أنا حاصل علي النيبوش with distinction ) لأن الأوشا معايير تطبيقية أما النيبوش تركز علي القوانين والمعايير البريطانية وأغلبها فلسفة السلامة ونظم ادارتها والجوانب التنظيمية والمقومات الشخصية للعاملين (بالمناسبة النيبوش ليست هيئة لاصدار معايير السلامة أنما جهة اختبار ومنح درجات وشهادات وهي جهة هادفة للربح من واقع خبرتي معهم) أما الاوشا فهي ادارة امريكية غير هادفة للربح بالمرة بالعكس تدعم البرامج.
أما ان النيبوش توفر فرص عمل بشكل أكبر فهذا حقيقي لأنها معيار مفاضلة بين المرشحين للوظائف ومن يجتاز اختباراتها فهو قادر علي الكتابة التقنية والقراءة بمجال السلامة وهو ما يحتاجه صاحب العمل بشكل كبير لذلك يجب الفصل بين الأوشا والنيبوش فلكل منهم منهج واسلوب وتعبر عن شئ في شخصية المرشح للوظيفة والنجاح بهما معا هو معيار تميز حقيقي للمرشح.
أسف للاطالة عليكم.
خالص تحياتي


----------



## اسامةعباس (9 يناير 2009)

السادة الزملاء/ اعضاء المنتدى 
نقاشات طويلة حول موضوع شهادات الاوشا ويتحدث بها في كل الاوساط المهتمة والسبب يكمن في المهندس/ وجدي سيفين طبعا لأنه أشهر اسم تقريبا وأول من حصل علياعتماد مدرب بمصر والحقيقة أن عدد المدربين المعتمدين بمصر لا يتجاوز عشرة أشخاص حتى الأن ونصفهم تقريبا يعملون من خلاله لأنه الملجاء الوحيد لطالبي الأوشا وبالتالي بيجيلو الشغل وهو بيوزع علي اصدقاءه ، أما المهزلة التي حكى عنها الزملاء غالبا بتكون نتيجة ضغط من الجهة المنظمة للبرنامج وطبعا مش الجامعة الامريكية (المهندس/ وجدي ترك منصبه كمدير لادارة السلامة) والنتيجة هي ادي الزبون علي قد فلوسه لأن التكلفة للكورس الواحد 30 ساعة لا تقل بأي حال من الاحوال عن 2300 جنيه مصري لكل فرد ويجب ألا يتجاوز الفصل 30 فردا (طبقا لتعليمات الاوشا) ، 
وطبعا الأوشا ليس لها علاقة بما يحدث من بعيد أو قريب والمدرب يقدم اسماء من حضروا ويتم ارسال الكارنيهات له لأن ده نظام الامريكان (الشفافية والمصداقية) فهم واثقون في المدرب ما لم يثبت عكس ذلك والحقيقة المهندس وجدي ذو خبرة متميزة وهو أول من قام بترجمة وتلخيص المحاضرات للعربية ونفذ العديد من البرامج الناجحة للأوشا لأكثر من 8 سنوات، ويبقى علينا اختيار المركز المناسب واستيضاح كافة النقاط من قبل بداية البرنامج.
وللعلم برامج الاوشا بحجمها الحقيقي من أفضل معايير السلامة بالعالم بل وأفضل من النيبوش (أنا حاصل علي النيبوش with distinction ) لأن الأوشا معايير تطبيقية أما النيبوش تركز علي القوانين والمعايير البريطانية وأغلبها فلسفة السلامة ونظم ادارتها والجوانب التنظيمية والمقومات الشخصية للعاملين (بالمناسبة النيبوش ليست هيئة لاصدار معايير السلامة أنما جهة اختبار ومنح درجات وشهادات وهي جهة هادفة للربح من واقع خبرتي معهم) أما الاوشا فهي ادارة امريكية غير هادفة للربح بالمرة بالعكس تدعم البرامج.
أما ان النيبوش توفر فرص عمل بشكل أكبر فهذا حقيقي لأنها معيار مفاضلة بين المرشحين للوظائف ومن يجتاز اختباراتها فهو قادر علي الكتابة التقنية والقراءة بمجال السلامة وهو ما يحتاجه صاحب العمل بشكل كبير لذلك يجب الفصل بين الأوشا والنيبوش فلكل منهم منهج واسلوب وتعبر عن شئ في شخصية المرشح للوظيفة والنجاح بهما معا هو معيار تميز حقيقي للمرشح.
أسف للاطالة عليكم.
خالص تحياتي


----------



## Waleed Morsy (13 فبراير 2009)

*خد منى الخلاصة وما تكترش فى الكلام عن الصحة والسلامة المهنية و دورات السيفتى*

السلام عليكمو رحمة الله وبركاتة
اخى العزيز كلنا شربنا من نفس الكاس واسمع يا باشا المفيد:
1- انا ذهبت للجامعة الامريكية وسجلت نفسى فى ثلاث دورات كاملةوهى 
- دورة تحقيقات الحوادث الداخلية 2250 جنية 
- اوشا مشرفين 2250 جنية ( صناعات عامة 10 + انشاءات 10 )
- اوشا مدراء 2250 جنية ( صناعات عامة 30 + انشاءات 30 )
2-انا دفعت 6750 جنية بالكامل 
3- عدد الساعات الى اختها فى ( صناعات عامة 10 + انشاءات 10 ) = 17 ساعة
4- عدد الساعات الى اختها فى ( صناعات عامة 30 + انشاءات 30 ) = 20 ساعة
واخذت الشهادات والكارنيهات بعد 10 اشهر والسبب والحجة امريكا.
لما واصلت الدراسة وسافرت الى امريكا الى Osha Training Institute
واصبحت مدرب معتمد و راجعت ما انا كنت فيه و ما انا اخذتة اكتشفت الاتى:
1- انا اخذت فقط ( 30 صناعات و 30 انشاءات) اما الاوشا 10 ساعات فلم تصدر لى بطاقة ولم تقيد على الاطلاق ( فاهم ده معناه ايه) مع انى دافع تمنها بالكامل و لما كملت دراسة وخبرة اكتشفت انه مافيش حاجة اسمها اوشا مشرفين على الاطلاق و مافيش حاجة اسمها اوشا مدراء على الاطلاق
2- ولما درست اكتر و اكتر وبعت شهادات الجامعة الامريكية لبعض الخبراء فى المجال امريكيين و انجليز صدمت ان هذة الشهادات تصلح للدول العالم الثالث بنسبة كبيرة ولا ترتقى للمستوى الدولى فى هذا المجال.
3- ان معيار ضمان الجودة فى دورات الاوشا يخضع بنسبة 100 % لضمير المدرب فقط و مستوى اخلاقة يكفى ان تعلم اننى فى دورة الاوشا بالجامعة الامريكية كنت حاصرا يوميا الا اننى فوجئت يوم الامتحان بحوالى 10-15 ضابط شرطة حضروا الى الامتحان وغشوا وعدت الليلة!!!
4- بالمناسبة الشهادة البلاتينية شرحة ايضا ( بعض الكورسات المتناسقة ) وليست land mark safety training qualification >
5- نصيحة الى كل شخص يرغب فى دراسة جادة فى هذا المجال ان يختصر الوقت والجهد والمال ويحسن اختيار التدريب ذو السمعة الدوليةومنها :
Nebosh international OS&H certificate
Nebosh national OS&H certificate
Nebosh international OS&H Diploma
IOSH Safety training
OHSAS 18001 Lead Auditor training& iso 14001
iema environmental training certificate
iema membership & IOSH membership
IRCA membership 
وعلى العموم يكفى ان تعرف انه بالمبلغ الذى انا دفعته سابقا 6750 جنية تستطيع وباقل منها دراسة Nebosh international OS&H certificate عن بعد و تمتحن فى المركز الثقافى البريطانى بالقاهرة بمواعيد محددة عن طريق مراكز دراسية معتمدة خارج مصر لا اريد ان اطيل عليكم فانا لا اريد ان اتذكر كيث وقعت فى هذا الشلرك اللعين ودحكو عليا يا مان.
للتواصل ابعتولى على salamawaleed على الياااهههوووو ميل 
والسلام ختام و دمتم

Waleed M. Salama
BSc, Dip, MSc, EMS, OHSMS
Nebosh Diploma OS&H
OSHA Autorized trainer
Environmental Advisor


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (13 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير
بالتاكيد استفدنا من خبراتك
واكيد حنتعلم كتير مما تعرضت له
فالغرض من مشاركتنا ليست اكثر من نقل خبرتنا وتجاربنا الي اخونا
لكي يبداو من حيث انتهي الاخرون


----------



## ahmedcema (13 فبراير 2009)

*وعلى العموم يكفى ان تعرف انه بالمبلغ الذى انا دفعته سابقا 6750 جنية تستطيع وباقل منها دراسة Nebosh international OS&H certificate عن بعد و تمتحن فى المركز الثقافى البريطانى بالقاهرة بمواعيد محددة عن طريق مراكز دراسية معتمدة خارج مصر لا اريد ان اطيل عليكم فانا لا اريد ان اتذكر كيث وقعت فى هذا الشلرك اللعين ودحكو عليا يا مان.

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ياريت حضرتك توضح اكتر ازى نقدر ندرس النيبوش عن بعد
ياريت يكون فى تفاصيل اكثر
*​


----------



## صالح بوطهيف (13 فبراير 2009)

ممكن نماذج من اواق الامتحان يا اخوة


----------



## Waleed Morsy (14 فبراير 2009)

اخى العزيز احمد سيما,
لا اريد ان اتدخل و اضع عناوين مراكز تدريب تقدم خدماتها بسعر منخفض كى لا يحدث تداخل مع احد مما قد يكون لديهم ارتباطات تدريبية مع مراكز معينة لهم فيها غرض. واحتراما لقواعد المنتدى برجاء التواصل معى عبر الميل او الاتصال التليفونى من معلومات الاتصال ببياناتى الشخصية بالمنتدى.
وعلى العموم تتكلف nebosh international certificate فى حدود 6000 الاف جنيه مصرى
وشكراا لاهتمامكم 
وليد مرسى


----------



## علي الحميد (17 فبراير 2009)

*اين اجد مركز تدريب يقدم certified occupational safety specialist*

السلام عليكم

بحثت عن مراكز تقدم هذا الكورس وما حصلت ... اتمنى اذا فيه بدبي او البحرين يكون افضل شي

certified occupational safety specialist


----------



## sayed00 (17 فبراير 2009)

اخى على 

اكادمية TUV تقدمة و لكن Certified Occupational Health & Safety Specialist فى ابوظبى و دبى

لو حبيت اجيبلك مواعيدة 

حاضرين


----------



## علي الحميد (17 فبراير 2009)

ليتك تجيب لي ارقامهم أو جداولهم لأني حتى ما حصلت لهم شي على الانترنت

شاكرين ومقدرين يا باشمهندس سيد..


----------



## سامى76 (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا متحصل علي دبلوم عالي سلامه وصحه مهنيه تخصص{سلامه عامه} في ليبيا واشتغل حاليا فى شركه نفطيه علي انظمه الاطفاء ..........اتمني عليكم اللي عنده معلومه بخصوص الماجستير {سلامه,انظمه إطفاء} ان كان في الدول العربيه او الاجنبيه وكم مدتها وتكاليفها يفيدنا بها وجزاكم عنا ألف خير 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (22 فبراير 2009)

*التدريب الاساسي بمعهد السلامة والصحة المهنية*

الاخوة الافاضل
ينص قانون العمل علي ان يكون اخصائي السلامة والصحة المهنية -وهذا مسماه القانوني-حاصل علي التدريب الاساسي للسلامة بمعهد السلامة والصحة المهنية التابع للمؤسسة الثقافية بأتحاد عمال مصر وان تاخذ الدورات المتقدمة والنوعية بالمركز القومي لدراسات السلامة والصحة المهنية وتأمين بيئة العمل التابع لوزارة القوي العاملة
ولمن يريد الحصول علي التدريب الاساسي يمكن ان يسجل كتعاقد حر ب600 جنيه مع العلم بان المعهد عليه ضغط كبير فيجب الحجز مبكرا

اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد
http://www.4shared.com/file/88995002/423f7500/007.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/88995008/a2ea9c1e/008.html


----------



## amira_abdelrehiem (23 فبراير 2009)

التدريب ممكن يكون متاح فى المعهد العالى للصحة العامه بالاسكندريه قسم الصحة المهنيه تلوث الهواء 
وايضا المعهد يتيح فرصه الدبلوم او الماجستير اوالدكتوراة فى هذا التخصص
ودراسه الماجستير تتضمن دراسه كورسات فى الصحه العامة مثل 
health care , 
man and enviroment and it include the study of "food hygiene , occupational hygiene, occupational medicine , parasitology , tropical, vector control"
health survey 
behavioral science
وهذا الcore course"مع انه بعيد عن الهندسه شويه" لابد من دراسته فى اول ترم بالمعهد بجانب الكورسات التابعه للتخصص
لكن درجة الماستر فى النهايه سوف تكون فى الصحة العامة تخصص الصحة المهنيه


----------



## اسامةعباس (24 فبراير 2009)

المهندس/ أحمد 
مشكور جدا علي اهتمامك بالسادة الزملاء المبتدئين بالمجال، وكما أوضحتم فإن قرار وزير القوى العاملة رقم 134 لسنة 2003 ينص علي الزامية حصول أخصائي وفني السلامة علي دبلوم معهد السلامة والصحة المهنية وتأمين بيئة العمل (5 أسابيع) والتزام قانوني بحكم القانون رقم 12 لسنة 2003 ويعاقب عليه صاحب العمل.
ويجوز اعفاء الحاصلين علي مؤهل عال متخصص في الصحة المهنية أو طب الصناعات والحاصلين علي دبلوم الدراسات العليا في البيئة أو دبلوم عالي متخصص في السلامة والصحة المهنية من جهة مصرية أو عالمية معترف بها.
هذا للايضاح فقط وشكرا مرة أخرى للمهندس/ أحمد أبو جلال


----------



## sayed00 (24 فبراير 2009)

اخى على

هذا موقع اكادمية TUV الشرق الاوسط

http://www.tuv1.com/index.php

يمكنك الاتصال بهم بخصوص القرص

بالتوفيق


----------



## علي الحميد (27 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير يابشمهندس ...

يبدو ان هذه الدورة لاتقدم إلا في امريكا


----------



## غلباوى (28 فبراير 2009)

خوانى الأعزاء 
قرات كل تعليقاتكم على الموضوع الأوشا والنيبوش واحب ان اضيف انى حاصل عليهم جميعا ولكن من واقع خبرتى العمليه ان مجال السلامه والصحه المهنيه مجال مازال لم ينتشر فى دولنا العربيه ومع احترامى لجميع العاملين فى هذا المجال إلا انى اجد فيهم الضعف وعدم الثقه فى النفس ومن اجل هذا يسعون وراء اسماء وشهادات ايه يعنى حاصل على الأوشا وايه يعنى حاصل على النيبوش كله كلام نظرى من اجل المنظره وهم فى داخلهم يعلمون ان المجال فى منتهى السهوله وفى منتهى البساطه وله يحتاج إلى كل هذه التعقيدات واغلب الذين يسالون فى المقابلات الشخصيه ضعاف جداااااا فى المجال ولذلك يتخوفون من الشهادات ويطلبون الشهادات لكن راييى الشخصى ان المجال يتلخص فى الإحساس بالخطر وكل انسان عنده هذا الإحساس ولكن بنسبه مختلفه ولا داعى للاوشا وله النيبوش ولكن هناك المركز المصرى انا شخصيا ارى ان دورته ممتازه جداااا وكافيه لتنمية الإحساس بالخطر لديك وبعد ذلك كل شىء ممكن تعرفه من خلال العمل والممارسه هتعرف حاجات بسيطه بردوا ايه يعنى tool Box talk . Safety Induction ,hot work permmmite, nearmiss report كلها تقارير واشياء ستتعلمها بالعمل والممارسه ومفيش هناك داعى لحصاد الأموال فى النيبوش وله الأوشا وخاصه انهم اصبحوا متوفرين واللى محتاجين فيهم حاجه ممكن يقراها لكن اللى مبيعرفش يقرا بقى ده شىء تانى ؟؟؟ وله داعى لتقليل من عمل الدكتور وجدى والقول ان الأوشا غير مهمه لا النيبوش افضل كتيير لكل هذا الكلام للمظهره واغلب الناس فى هذا المجال وان لم يكن جميعهم هم تلاميذ للدكتور وجدى 

والسلام لكم جميعا


----------



## غلباوى (28 فبراير 2009)

واحب ان احكى قصه حدثت لى شخصيا مع الدكتور وجدى كنت اخذ الدوره البلاتينه عنده فى المدرسه طبعا وكان جانبى احد اساتذه السلامه والصحه المهنيه وكان ياخذ الدوره فى نفس الوقت وفى نفس المكان وبدات الحديث معه وفجاه وهوه ياخذ الدوره فى المدرسه اخذ يعيب على دورات الأوشا التى تعطا فى المدرسه ويتفاخر بانه اخذها بحوالى 2500 جنيه فى الجامعه الأمريكيه وطبعا على قد فلوسه استفاد بالعلم على حسب قوله ولكن لماذا وهو غير مقتنع بالدورات فى المدرسه ياخذ فيها البلاتينيه ؟؟؟؟؟ 
كل هذه يا جماعه عقدة الخواجه والمجال اسهل مما ينبغى 
وهذا راييى الشخصى مع احترامى للجميع


----------



## غلباوى (28 فبراير 2009)

فى النهايه اقول لكم جميعا ان الدورات فى المعهد المصرى قيمه جداااا ويقدمها نحبه من الأساتذه الأفاضل 

وانصح الجميع بها لإنها انسب شىء ونبتعد عن عقده الخواجه


----------



## sayed00 (28 فبراير 2009)

اخى غلباوى

انا معك فى بعض الاشياء و اختلف معك فى البعض الاخر

موضوع المستوى العربى العام بالنسبة للمجال ضعيف و لكن فية بعض التقدم دى انا معاك فيها

ايضا موضوع المقابلين فى القابلات الشخصية و ضعفهم ربما فى بعض الشركات و بعض البلدان ولكن لا نستطيع تعميم الفكرة حيث انى شخصيا كنت فى الموقفين و عندما كنت فى موضع اللسائل كانت لاتهمنى الشهادات كما قلت بل كان يهمنى الخبرة العملية ومدى معرفتة بتطبيق ما درس (الموضوع مش بس شهادات كما قلت كثيرا و كررت فى ذلك الموضوع)

الذى اختلف معك كليا فية ان المجال سهل و يتوقف على الاحساس بالخطر (دى ممكن ان تكون بالنسبة للعامة) و لكن للمتخصصين الموضوع مختلف و ابس مافى الامر ان ليست كل المخاطر ظاهرة و لكن الاخطر و الكثر هو كامن
اخى المجال اكثر من ذلك عندما تتعمق فى الامر اكثر سوف تعرف انك لابد ان تكون مهندس فى كل المخالات "كهرباء و ميكانيكا و مدنى و عمارة وبترول ووووووووو الخ" لكى تغطى المجال

اعتقد انك سوف تسمع من معظم الاخوة ذلك

بالتوفيق يا غلباوى


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (28 فبراير 2009)

اخواني 
ما هو الافضل
1)مهندس الكترونيات خريج جامعة كاليفونيا بدون خبرة 
ام
2)مهندس الكترونيات خريج جامعة بنها بخبرة 

أعتقد ان الافضل
خريج جامعة كاليفونيا بخبرة

المقصود
نتخير مكان الدراسة لانه يؤسس الفرد ويعطيه مفتاح وخارطة الطريق ثم الخبره العملية علشان يعرف يقرأ الخريطة وميتهوش


----------



## سيناوى81 (8 مارس 2009)

*دورة بمعهد السلامة و الصحة المهنية و تامين بيئة العمل*

الحمد لله على هذا المنتدى الهادف فى مجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية

فمن خلاله استطعت بفضل الله ان التحق بدورة 22 / 3 بالمعهد المذكور بشارع 26 يوليو بالقاهرة
لان مركز الامن الصناعى بمصر الجديدة لا يقبل الا من عنده هذه الدورة ويسميها عنده بالبرنامج الاساسى
فاشكر جميع القائمين بهذا المنتدى لتوجيههم لنا باى معلومات يعرفونها و يزودونا بها
وجزاكم الله خيرا
​


----------



## سيناوى81 (8 مارس 2009)

للعلم يوجد دورة أخرى لمن لم يستطع باللحاق بالدورة الحالية
تبدأ فى 10 / 5


----------



## غلباوى (8 مارس 2009)

اخى السيد سلام

انا أحترم وجهة نظرك جداا وتعليقك على الموضوع ولكن لم اقصد بالسهل انه معدوم الأهميه او انه لا يحتاج لخبرات العاليه ولكنى قصدت فى كلامى بالسهل انه لا يحتاج لكل المنظره بالشهادات واللى اغلبهم لا يستفيد منها شىء فإلإحساس بالخطر فى وجهة نظرى غريزه عند كل إنسان ولكن منا من يتجاهلها ومنا من يزيدها بالتدريب النظرى والعملى 

واتمنى للجميع التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## ahmedyani (15 مارس 2009)

*تدريبات وشهادات مجانية ادخل بسررررررررررررررعه*

يا شباب انا جايب لكم اليوم موقع مهم جدا لتدريبات مجانية عن طريق الانترنت عن طريق مدرب معتمد من الاوشا واماكن اخري كثيرة يمكن الاطلاع عليها بالموقع ده 
www.oshacademy.com
يالا يا جماعة ادخلو علي الموقع وادعولي يارب يجعل >لك بميزان حسناتنا 
احمد رشاد شركة التعاون للبترول مصر ___________


----------



## sayed00 (16 مارس 2009)

مشكور احمد

موقع مميز


----------



## fraidi (17 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 مارس 2009)

مشكور على الموقع المميز
بارك الله فيك


----------



## فيصل التميمي (19 مارس 2009)

انت مميز والموقع مميز


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (19 مارس 2009)

الف شكررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmedyani (25 مارس 2009)

*دراسة ماجستير السلامة عن طريق النت*

السادة الافاضل يوجد جامعة علي النت تعطي ماجستير في السلامة والصحة المهنيةوهي جامعة بريطانية ارجو من لدية اية معلوادة الافامات عن هذة الجامعة سرعة موافاتنا بها وهل هي معتمدة دوليا ام هو كلام وخلاص علما بان مصاريفها 4000 جنية استرليني ولا اعلم هل هو للعام الواحد ام للدراسة كلها 
http://www.abahe.co.uk/​


----------



## almasry (26 مارس 2009)

:10: 4000 جنيه استرليني بس دي رخيصه خالص :86:


----------



## sayed00 (26 مارس 2009)

الموقع غير مجدى زرتة من قبل و راسلتهم لكن بدون فائدة

من تصفحى لة اتضح ان المصريين و الفلسطنين و الاردنيين غير مرغوب فيهم لديهم (من شروطهم)

هل العلم يشترط جنسيات على اخرى؟؟؟


اشك فى امرة


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (27 مارس 2009)

thanks for these remarks


----------



## هيثم شعبان عبد الف (27 مارس 2009)

الساده الزملاء/ 
أرجو من حضراتكم التكرم بالاجابه كيف يمكن أن أصبح ناجح فى مجال السلامه والصحه المهنيه


----------



## مملكة المهندسين (27 مارس 2009)

كلام جميل للاستاذ الفاضل اسامة عباس مدني


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (28 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور على الموقع المتميز

thank you very much for the intresting site


----------



## thanaa (4 أبريل 2009)

*أريد أن أقوم بعمل دورات السلامة المهنية فهلا تساعدوني*

السلام عليكم 
أنا أعمل في شركة نفط 
و أود القيام بدورات السلامة المهنية لدى أية منظمة 
شرط أن تمنح شهادات معترف بها دوليا
هل بإمكانكم المساعدة من حيث المراكز و أماكنها و انظمتها و أقساطها
و لكم جزيل الشكر
أرجو منكم المساعدة


----------



## مملكة المهندسين (4 أبريل 2009)

حياك الله في مجال التدريب


----------



## سيناوى81 (4 أبريل 2009)

ان كنت فى مصر هناك معهد السلامة و الصحة المهنية و المركز القومى لدراسات السلامة و الصحة المهنية
وهذان معتمدان داخل مصر وقالوا لنا بالمعهد ان باستطاعتنا توثيق الشهادة من الخارجية
و يقوم بالتدريس بهما نخبة من المحاضرين المتميزين


----------



## dr Rawda (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص حضور دورات معتمدة في السلامة و الصحة المهنية فبرجاء الاتصال بي علي بريدي الخاص في الموقع حيث انني اعمل كمدرب معتمد لعدد من الدورات الامريكية المتعلقة بالسيفتي


----------



## mohamed lashin (10 أبريل 2009)

أعتقد أن الأوشا هى الأفضل بالمقارنة بالدراسة بالمعهد القومى للسلامة المصرى (طبعا)
وهى متاحة بالجامعة الأمريكية ومن أهم مميزاتها أنها معتمدة معتمدة معتمدة بخلاف الدورة بالمركز المصرى والذى يجب توثيقه بالخارجية
ورحم الله إمرؤ عرف قدر نفسه
وتحياتى


----------



## dr Rawda (11 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم,,,,لي استفسار بسيط ارجو من الباشمهندس محمد لاشين الاجابة عليه,,,,,حضرتك تقصد بايه (معتمدة معتمدة معتمدة) ,,,,انا علي حد علمي( وانا بالمناسبة مدرب معتمد للناسب و الاوشا) ان دورات الاوشا بتكون معتمدة لان اللي بيدوها مدربين معتمدين من الاوشا و بيكون لهم رقم مسجل عند الاوشا كمدرب معتمد و دا طبعا مالوش دعوة خالص باني اخذت الكورس دا في الجامعة الامريكية و اللا لأ,,,,,و اللي بييجي من الاوشا في امريكا هو الكارت اللي فيه اسم المتدرب و اسم المدرب ,,,,و هو دا اللي له قيمة في الشركات و ليس الشهادة الصادرة من الجامعة الامريكية و التي تفيد حضور المتدرب ,,,,,,,
الحقيقة يا باشمهندس محمد دي معلوماتي عن الكورسات,,,,لو عند حضرتك اي معلومات اخري بخصوص اعتماد شهادات الاوشا,,,ارجو التوضيح اكثر و انا سوف اكون اول المستفيدين مما تقول ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamed lashin (11 أبريل 2009)

أنا أقصد أن الأوشا معتمدة فعلا ولاأقصد شيئ مهين للأوشا أو المدربي,
ما قصدته هو أن دورات المعهد المصرى معتمد داخل مصر فقط ,والقائمون عليه لا يسعون للإعتماد عالميا (نوع من القصور الحكومى) وعشان تعتمد الدورة لازم تروح وزارة الخارجية وتدفع دمغة على طلب وياخد موافقة وياخد دور وميعاد و--------.
لذا فالأوشا هى الأفضل طبعا لأنها عالمية أصلا
هذا هو قصدى والله
وخالص إحترامى


----------



## dr Rawda (11 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم,,,,,اشكرك يا باشمهندس محمد علي الشرح و الايضاح,,,و علي فكرة انا كنت اقصد الاستفادة فعلا و لم اري في كلامك اي شئ مهين للمدربين,,,,و انا لما وضحت اللي اعرفه كمدرب معتمد للاوشا كان قصدي افيد و استفيد و ليس اي شئ أخر


----------



## المافياا (11 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على الموضوع ومهتم به


----------



## mohamed lashin (11 أبريل 2009)

إذا إتفقنا على أن الأوشا أفضل,
فنكمل النصح لـ thanaa
حتى يتخذ قراره


----------



## turkawi (12 أبريل 2009)

هل من مواقع اخري شبيه لهذا الموقع


----------



## mohamed lashin (12 أبريل 2009)

مش مجانى------------------


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (13 أبريل 2009)

مشكور على الموقع أخي الفاضل


----------



## المافياا (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخى 
وأنا أتفق معك على ان الأوشا هي الافضل وعلى بركة الله


----------



## montero550 (15 أبريل 2009)

الرجاء اعطاء معلومات حول مواعيد هذة الدورات واسماء المحاضرين فيها للاهمية


----------



## م كولومبوس (17 أبريل 2009)

*دورة الاوشا في جامعة المنصورة*








الان في جامعة المنصـــــــــــــــــــــورة​ 
دورة الاوشـــــــــــــــــا​ 
*OSHA General Industry Course* ​ 
Trainer: د. وجدي فؤاد سيفين​ 

*- **مدير إدارة السلامة والصحة البيئية بالجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة*

*- **عضو الجمعية الوطنية الأمريكية لمكافحة الحرائق **NFPA*

*- **عضو جمعية مهندسى السلامة الأمريكية **ASSE*

*- **عضو الجمعية الوطنية الأمريكية لأخصائى السلامة **NASP*

*- **مدرب معتمد للسلامة والصحة المهنية بالجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة*

*- **مدرب معتمد للسلامة والصحة المهنية من الأوشا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية **(OSHA: Occupational Safety and Health Administration – USA)*

*- **مدرب معتمد للسلامة والصحة المهنية من الجمعية الوطنية الأمريكية لأخصائى السلامة**(NASP: National Association of Safety Professionals – USA)**.*

*- **مدرب معتمد من معهد تدريب السقالات بهيوستون بأمريكا .*

*- **مدرب معتمد من مركز التدريب الوطني – بريطانيا **National Training Services - UK*


Certification: International OSHA General Industry Certificate


:31:
إذا كان المكان الصحيح هو جامعة المنصورة فأظن بأن لها موقع رسمي يوجد عليه الاعلان يرجى إدراجه
ولا تستخدم الرابط لادراج معلومات شخصية عنك
بذلك قد نظن أن الهدف إعلاني مما يؤدي لحذف الموضوع
كما أرجو منك أخي الكريم أن تغير توقيعك وتحذف رقم الهاتف كونه مخالف لشروط المنتدى
مع تحياتي
المشرف​


----------



## سيناوى81 (17 أبريل 2009)

م/ فادي مجدي
أشكرك على طرح هذة الدورة
هل يمكنك تزويدى بمزيد من التفاصيل عنها ؟
وهل ستكون معتمدة من الجامعة ؟
صناعات عامة فقط ؟
ميعادها و تكلفتها ؟

شكرا لردك أخى الكريم


----------



## فيصل التميمي (18 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م كولومبوس (19 أبريل 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxx aloooooooooooot


----------



## aiman178 (19 أبريل 2009)

اسامةعباس قال:


> المهندس/ أحمد
> مشكور جدا علي اهتمامك بالسادة الزملاء المبتدئين بالمجال، وكما أوضحتم فإن قرار وزير القوى العاملة رقم 134 لسنة 2003 ينص علي الزامية حصول أخصائي وفني السلامة علي دبلوم معهد السلامة والصحة المهنية وتأمين بيئة العمل (5 أسابيع) والتزام قانوني بحكم القانون رقم 12 لسنة 2003 ويعاقب عليه صاحب العمل.
> ويجوز اعفاء الحاصلين علي مؤهل عال متخصص في الصحة المهنية أو طب الصناعات والحاصلين علي دبلوم الدراسات العليا في البيئة أو دبلوم عالي متخصص في السلامة والصحة المهنية من جهة مصرية أو عالمية معترف بها.
> هذا للايضاح فقط وشكرا مرة أخرى للمهندس/ أحمد أبو جلال


 هل اذا حصلت على هذه الشهادة وأنا بشركة أو مصنع ثم انتقلت الى مصنع أو شركة أخرى يتطلب الأمر أن أخذ هذا الدبلوم مرة اخرى بمسمى الشركة الجديدة أم أن الدبلوم الذى حصلت علية يكون ساريا أيا كان موقع عملى حيث أن الشهادة يصدر بها جهة العمل كما تعلمون


----------



## ahmedyani (20 أبريل 2009)

السادة الافاضل لقد اخذت دورة الاوشا وتم استخراج كارنية معتمد من السيد الدكتور وجدي سيفين 
ارجو من سيادتكم كيفية التعرف علي ان الرقم الذي بالكارنية حقيقي ام انة مضروب


----------



## ahmedyani (20 أبريل 2009)

*لا داعي لمراكز التدريب كن مدرب معتمداً من البيت*

يا جماعة الموقع دة من منظمة الاوشا بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية وحصلت علية بعد التسجيل لديهم ياريت تدخلوا علية وتستفادوا به وكما قال رسولنا الكريم الدال علي الخير كفاعلة
http://www.osha.gov/fso/ote/training/edcenters/online_courses.html
لا تنسونا بصالح الدعاء 
اخوكم احمد رشاد اخصائي الامن الصناعي التعاون للبترول


----------



## mohammedezzatmahm (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم يااخوان انا معي دورة امن صناعي من شركة ولكن ليست معتمدة هل من الممكن ان احصل علي شهادةمعتمدة انا كيميائي وهل من الممكن ان من اي احد ان يدلني علي الشركات التي تريد اخصائي الامن الصناعي


----------



## mohammedezzatmahm (21 أبريل 2009)

كان لي صديق اخذ دورة امن صناعيبس ماكان فاهمها جيدا لما ذاكرت لة استغرب اني عندي هذه المعلومات ولم اجد عمل الي الان هل من الممكن من اي احد ان يقدم لي اختبار علي النت واجاوب علية واخذ منة شهادة معتمدة مجانا


----------



## mohammedezzatmahm (21 أبريل 2009)

ما سعر د ورة السلامة البلاتينية
وما معاناه


----------



## mohammedezzatmahm (21 أبريل 2009)

ما معني الشهادة البلاتينية


----------



## mti (21 أبريل 2009)

DR Rawda
هل بلامكان الحصول اي مراجع لأطلأع عليها


----------



## مشرف سلامة (21 أبريل 2009)

*سيناريو + نفسٌ حائرة= مفترق طرق*

الأخوة أعضاء المنتدى / سلامٌ من الله موصولٌ بالرحمة

أسعد الله أوقاتكم بكل خير...

.. أجل هي مفترق طرق بالنسبه لدي ,, ومنعطف صعب جداً على مستقبلي المهني...

.. أخوتي أنا اعمل في منشأة كبيرة مشرفاً للسلامة بها.

.. وحقيقة الأمر .. إنني جديد جداً على هذا المنصب , وفوجئت بإقحامي بعمل خطة طوارئ للعاملين.

.. أي أن هناك إعداد سيناريو وتحديد مسؤليات وجهات أخرى مشاركة (كالدفاع المدني , الإسعاف. ألخ) , 
وتقييم الخطة نقاط القوة والضعف... كل ذلك أدركهُ ورقياً أو شفهياً !!

.. لم أعمل على أرض الواقع مطلقاً,,

.. وأنا واقعٌ في حيرة من أمري.. كيف أعد السيناريو ,؟ كيف أحدد المسؤليات؟



.. أنني أشحذ هممكم .. بأن تساعدوني بعمل سيناريو

.. علماً بأن الموقع المختار ( مبنى من أربع طوابق مكاتب) يتواجد به , إنذار للحريق , وخراطيم مياء للإطفاء. وطفايات حريق (بودرة, ثاني أكسيد الكربون) 


علماً بأني سأقوم بوضعه بملف باور بوينت .. لعرضه على الأمن الصناعي لإعتماده..


.. سأنتظركم بفارغ الصبر ......



أخوكم مشرف سلامة


----------



## sayed00 (21 أبريل 2009)

سؤالى لك هل هناك خطة طوارئ مكتوبه للشركة لديك .... و هذه التجربة للتدريب و اختبار هذه الخطة

ام ان الموضوع طرئ فى دماغ احد المديرين ان يعمل تجربة كما هو الحال فى معظم دولنا العربية

حسب الاجابة سوف انصحك

تحياتى


----------



## na3nasha (22 أبريل 2009)

*سؤال عن اماكن دورات الصحه والسلامه المهنيه ؟*

السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء
بداية احب ان اعرف ما هى الاماكن التى يوجد فيها دورات الامن الصناعى كلها 
و هل صحيح يوجد جامعه امام الجامعه الامريكيه بالقاهره تختص بالامن الصناعى والسلامه المهنيه تدعى القيروان او الفردان ............. الرجاء التوضيح ؟


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بص يا استاذى ... بأختصار طالما أنك تدرك جميع الورقيات المطلوبة لخطة الطوارى 

انت كده عديت جزء كبير 

اللى فاضل الوقت الحاجات اللى جايه دى 

تأكد من ان الخطة المكتوبة (لو كانت مكتوبه) أو لو لسه حتكتب خطة أن العناصر التالية موجوده بالخطة ....

1 - طبيعة نشاط المنشآه - ووصف لنشاط المنشآه 

2 - عدد العاملين (عدد العاملين المدربين على عمليات الأطفاء)

3 - أماكن تخزين أى مواد خطره 

4 - أجهزة الأنذار و الأطفاء الموجوده بالموقع 

5 - مسالك الهروب (وتأكد ان ليس هناك ما يعيق استخدامها)

6 - مخططات موضح عليها (مسالك الهروب - أجهزة المكافحة والأنذار - أماكن تخزين المواد الخطره )

7 - قائمة بارقام التليفونات فى حاله الطوارئ ( أقرب مستشفى - الممطافى - الشرطة - الدفاع المدنى - ..... )

8 - قائمة أرقام تليفونات فريق الطوارئ)

9 - حدد نقطة تجمع للعاملين فى حاله الأخلاء (مع مرعاه الشروط المطلوبة فى نقطة التجمع Assembly Point

10 - كون فريق الأطفاء (وحدد قائد لهذا الفريق ) وحدد مسؤليات الفريق والقائد

11 - كون فريق الأخلاء (وحدد قائد) وحدد مسؤليات الفريق والقائد 

12 - كون فريق الاسعافات الاوليه (ان كان من بين العاملين من هو مدرب على الأسعافات الاولية)

13 أكتب بعض السيناريوهات المتوقعه وأسلوب التعامل معها ومسؤليات كل فريق (مثل حدوث حريق بالطابق العلوى - حدوث حريق بالمخازن - انقطاع التيار الكهربى ... الخ .. اى سيناريوهات متوقعة حسب طبيعة المكان)

الوقت نبدأ التجهيز لعمل :

1- قم بزياره الدفاع المدنى بعد أعداد الخطة وأطلعهم على الخطة لمراجعتها وعند اعتماد الخطة من قبل الدفاع المدنى اخبرهم بموعد اجراء التدريب الوهمى 

2 - قم بزيارة أقرب مركز أسعاف .. وأخبرهم بموعد اجراء التدريب الوهمى 

من واقع خبرتى العملية فى مصر .. الدفاع المدنى والسعاف هيرحبو جدا بالفكره عشان هما برضو بيحبو يختبرو جهازيتهم 

3 - الترتيب فى الموقع ...

أ - قم بتدريب العاملين على أعمال مكافحة الحريق بالمعادت المتاحة بالموقع ولا تنسى تدريبهم على كيفيفة تشغيل أجهزة الأنذار ولا تنسى أن تشرح لهم أدوارهم أثناء حالات الطوارئ المختلفة 

ب - قم بتدريب الفرق المختلفه (الأخلاء - المكافحة - الاسعافات ) على أدوارهم أثناء حالات الطوارئ

ج - حدد يوم لعمل تدريب وهمى يشمل على الأقل ما يلى ..

1 - عملية الأخلاء وحصر الافراد المتوجدين فى نقطة التجمع وأحسب الوقت اللازم لعمليه الأخلاء 

2 - عملية الأطفاء 

3- اى حاجه انت عاوز تختبرها 

4 - اثناء التدريب الوهمى قم بالتجول فى الموقع لمراقبة ردود افعال العاملين وتصرافاتهم لاكتشاف نقاط القوه والضعف

5 - قم بعمل تقرير نهائى 

هناك الكثير من التفاصيل وأنا فى الخدمة لاى توضيح 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الدكرونى (22 أبريل 2009)

اخى العزيز بعد تحياتى
لا يوجد جامعة اما الجامعة الامريكية ولا كن يوجد مدرسة الفيرير والتى يقوم الدكتور المسئول عن الدورات بتأجير قاعة لااعطاء الدورات فيها ولا دخل للمدرسة الا الايجار 
اما عن اماكن الدورات فا الاخوة الاعزاء هم اعلم منى فى هذا الموضوع ويجب التحرى قبل الاقدام على اى شيئ


----------



## fahdf (23 أبريل 2009)

*ابحث عن مهندسين سلامة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مطلوب مهندسين سلامة 
شريطة الحصول على شهادات ودورات معتمده

في تصميم أنظمة الحريق والتنفيذ وشكرا


----------



## ahmedyani (24 أبريل 2009)

السادة الافاضل اود التنوية انني كنت الاسبوع السابق وزملاء اخرين لي بالشركة ( التعاون للبترول ) بتدريب علي الاوشا الامريكية ولكن بشركة تابعة للقطاع


----------



## سيناوى81 (24 أبريل 2009)

هى بالنسبة لمن اخذ الدورة تبع شركة بالمعهد ممكن الشركة لا تعطي شهادتها له انها تحتفظ بها كدليل انها تعمل تدريب للاخصائيين بها 
وهذا على حسب ما شهدته بالدورة التى كنت مشترك بها ويمكن يكون هناك وضع اخر لشركات اخرى
اما ان كنت أخذت الدورة على حسابك اى تعاقد حر فمن حقك تدخل بها اى شركة و اكثر من شركة و لو عاوز توثقها من الخارجية و ثقها
و الحمد لله انا كنت تعاقد حر و لسه مستلم الشهادة بالامس و ربنا يسهل بالعمل


----------



## سيناوى81 (24 أبريل 2009)

هو ممكن تاخذ كارنيه من د / وجدى و يطلع مضروب


----------



## مشرف سلامة (24 أبريل 2009)

الأخوة الزملاء / مساءٌ محمل بأطيّب الود والتقدير لكم

,, الاخ سيد , الأخ الطير المسافر,,

.. شكراً جزيلاً على ردودكم..

.. أولاً : الخطة إجراء روتيني سنوي يجب إعتمادها من قبل الهيئات العليا من كل عام جديد,
.. ثانياً : الأخ الطير المسافر :النقاط التي ذكرتها هونت كثيراً من الأحمال التي أرهقتني تفكيراً طوال الأيام الماضيه
 أثابك الله , ورزقك الصحه , والطمأنينة ,, وشرفٌ لي أن أتعلم من خبرتك,,


,,تقديري لكم خجلٌ جداً أمام كرم أنفسكم....... فأنتم تستحقون فداء أرواح وأكثر,,,

... شكراً من القلب..


----------



## mohamed lashin (25 أبريل 2009)

تفضل أخى 
هذا مثال ولك حق التعديل


----------



## مشرف سلامة (25 أبريل 2009)

الأخ المشرف / محمد 

أشكرك جداً على تعاونك ... فعلاً أستفدت الكثير,,,

.. من الأعماق شكراً,,


----------



## mohamed lashin (25 أبريل 2009)

الشكر لله---------------------


----------



## hggm (26 أبريل 2009)

*فاعاليات كورس osha*

*تم بحمد الله الانتهاء من كورس الاوشا الذى قد اعلن عنه على 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123523.html
وذلك يوم الجمعه الموافق 24/4/2009
ويتميز هذا الكورس بانه لم يكن عباره عن محاضر ومعه متدربين يستمعون الى تعليمات وتوصيات السلامه والصحه المهنيه ولاكن كان يححتوى على العديد والعديد من ورش العمل التى كانت تهدف الى ترسيخ مبادئ السلامه لدى العاملين وتم التدريب ايضا على نماذج من امتحانات قد تمت بالفعل مع احد المتقدمين لوظائف فى السلامه والصحه المهنيه لدى كبرى الشركات 
كام تم تفعيل العمل على ما يتم عمله اذا ما حدثت حادثه وكيف يتم التعامل معها بصوره جيده 
كما تم مشاهده حالات من ملفات فديو تحتوى على شرح كامل لمنظومه السلامه فى كل تخصصات السلامه والصحه المهنيه كما تم ايضا عمل توضيح لما يتم فى المقابله الشخصيه لمقدم بوظيفه منسق سلامه فى احد الشركات وعمل سيناريو حى لما يتم *
مرفق بعض الصور وللتدريب كما تم اضافه بعض الشرائح التى تحتوى على بعض ورش العمل التى تمت بداخل التدريب
كانت تكلفه الكورس 75 ج واستمرت الدوره على مدار 6 ايام فى نحو 35 ساعه تقريبا 
وان شاء الله سوف يتم تكراراهذا الكورس قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## hggm (26 أبريل 2009)

اسف جدا لم استطيع ان ارفع الصور نظرا احجمها الكبير وسيتمم رفعها قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmedyani (26 أبريل 2009)

*يا ريت معلومات اكثر*عن الوظيفة


----------



## م كولومبوس (26 أبريل 2009)

معتقدش ابدا يا اخونا سيناوي لأن الدكتور وجدي شخصية معروفة جدا علي المستوي العربي ...


----------



## أوشا الشرق الأوسط (26 أبريل 2009)

*أوشا الشرق الأوسط*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحية إلى جميع أعضاء المنتدى الكريم
أخيكم م.حازم مصطفى من إسكندرية مدير موقع أوشا الشرق الأوسط 
www.middeleastosha.com
أود أن أدعوا كل من يرغب فى الحصول على دورات و شهادات الأوشا و الناسب أن يراسلنى على الخاص حيث أننى لاحظت أن قوانين المنتدى تمنع كتابة أرقام تليفونات أو عناوين 
للتوضيح أنا لست سمسارا أو وسيط و لا أسألكم أجرا و لكن أرجو أن يستفيد الجميع من الشهادات المعتمدة و مميزات الحصول عليها فى العمل خاصة ....
أرجو من الجميع إرسال رسالة إلى الخاص لمعرفة التفاصيل أو الدخول على الموقع إن لم يكن ذلك مخالف للقوانين فى المنتدى ........
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوكم فى الله 
حازم مصطفى


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (27 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا و ووفقك الله فيما هو خير للمسلمين جميعا


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (27 أبريل 2009)

* لقد اخذت دورة الاوشا وتم استخراج كارنية معتمد من السيد الدكتور وجدي سيفين 
ارجو من سيادتكم كيفية التعرف علي ان الرقم الذي بالكارنية حقيقي ام انة مضروب*​


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (27 أبريل 2009)

ارجو تزويدنا بمعلومات اكثر عن الوظيفة للاهمية من حيث المكان و المرتب .........الخ


----------



## مهندس نادرعزب (27 أبريل 2009)

*بشرى لراغبى الاوشا..........*

لقد قرات كل ما كتب فى المنتدى عن الاوشا 
ثم قمت بمراسلة الدكتوره روضه لما علمت انها ذهب لامريكا للحصول عليها
وطلبت منها ان تساعدنى فى فهمها والحصول على شهادة الاوشا الامريكيه
فعرضت عرض كريم وهو :
انها على استعداد لعمل دوره معتمده للاوشا ومعها شهادات معتمده من امريكا
وبسعر بسيط وهو 400جنيه لكن بشرط ان يكون العدد 30 دارس
فهل من راغب ؟؟؟ ساعدونى حتى نكمل العدد فانا ارى انها فرصه ممتازه 
وستكون فى قاعه محاضرات بالقاهره
وعلى كل من يرغب ان يتصل بهذا الرقم ليسجل اسمه
0110824337
ارجوكم لنبلغ كل من نعرفهم ويحتاجون للاوشا حتى يكتمل العدد
اخوكم نادر عزب​


----------



## ahmedmsh (27 أبريل 2009)

الرجاء ذكر طريقة ارسال cv


----------



## almasry (28 أبريل 2009)

أخي العزيز الدوره دي صناعات عامه ولا انشاءآت ولا أيه ؟
المكان فين
وشكرا على اهتمامك


----------



## اhazaz52 (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
لي استفسار بسيط 
هل من الممكن ان يتقدم اخي عند خصوله علي الدبلوم للحصول علي دوره فني سلامه وصحه مهنيه
دون ان يكون ضمن مؤسسه او شركة .
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## almasry (28 أبريل 2009)

:19: شهادات الأمن الصناعي :19:
أخي العزيز التدريب الإساسي يعطي رخصة مزاولة مهنه في مجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية داخل جمهورية مصر العربية مع مراعاة أن يكون المتقدم حاصل على مؤهل علمي عملي . 
للحصول عل درجة اخصائي يستلزم مؤهل عالي مثل بكالوريوس ( الهندسة , الطب , الصيدلة , العلوم , الزراعة , جامعة عمالية ...... ) .
أما بالنسبة لدرجة فني فيكتفى بالمؤهلات المتوسطة وفوق المتوسطة .
مع العلم أن صلاحية الشهادة عامين فقط يجب بعدها الحصول على الدورة التالية وهي المتقدم ( ملاحظة اذا لم يتم الحصول عليها يتم أخذ الدورة الأساسية مرة اخرى ) و الدورة الأخيرة هي النوعي وتؤخذ حسب نشاط المؤسسة .
هذه الشهادات تعطيك الصفة الرسمية ولكن يبقى الجانب الأهم وهو المعرفة و الخبرة .​


----------



## مهندس نادرعزب (28 أبريل 2009)

_هى يا اخى عدة دورات متتاليه صناعات عامه وتعقبها انشاءات وبعدين دبلومه فى الناسب الامريكيه فى السفتى _
_وكل دوره مدتها خمس ايام بمعدل 30ساعه كل دورة_
_اما عن المكان فهناك اكثر من اقتراح وكلها قاعات تدريبيه مكيفه فى اماكن معده خصيصا للتدريب_
_والدوره التى سيكتمل عددها اولا ستبدأ _
_فياريت نشد حيلنا ونجمع العدد المطلوب عشان نبدأ_


----------



## الدكرونى (28 أبريل 2009)

اخى العزيز المهندس / نادر ارجو ان تستفهم من الدكتورة رضوى ان كانت الدورة تشمل الناسب ام لا وهى شهادة خاصة 
وتقبل كل تحية وتقدير


----------



## fahdf (28 أبريل 2009)

[email protected]

ذا الأيميل


----------



## ahmedyani (28 أبريل 2009)

شكر يا باشا علي الموقع الجميل ولكن اريد التواصل معك حيث انني اعمل بشركة بترول بالادارة العامة للسلامة ونريد عروض اسعار لموضوعات التدريب طرفكم راسلني علي الميل [email protected]


----------



## dr Rawda (29 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
الاخوة الافاضل
كما ذكرلكم المهندس نادر انه بناء علي طلبه بخصوص عمل دورات معتمدة للسيفتي باسعار مخفضة لمن يريدون الدخول في مجال السيفتي 
فقد تمكنت و الحمد لله من الاتفاق مع مركز تدريب كبير علي تاجير قاعات مكيفة وكبيرة و محترمة فيه لعمل دورات الاوشا و الناسب الامريكية
علي ان نبدأ بالدورة التي يكتمل فيها العدد 30 فرد لكي اتمكن من تغطية النفقات بالاضافة الي هامش ربح ضئيل جدا


----------



## محمود البشير (30 أبريل 2009)

*داخل جمهورية مصر العربية مع مراعاة أن يكون المتقدم حاصل على مؤهل علمي عملي . 
للحصول عل درجة اخصائي يستلزم مؤهل عالي مثل بكالوريوس ( الهندسة , الطب , الصيدلة , العلوم , الزراعة , جامعة عمالية ...... ) .
ملحوظة:
ليس من الضرورى الحصول على ** مؤهل عالي مثل بكالوريوس ( الهندسة , الطب , الصيدلة , العلوم , الزراعة , جامعة عمالية ...... ) يعنى لو معك اى بكالوريوس ولكن القانون القوى العاملة يحب الحصول على شهادات متخصصة فى مجال السلامة المهنية مثل اوشا و ناسب وغيرها وتتقدم الى قسم السلامة والصحة المهنية من اى مكان فى مصر 
*


----------



## محمود البشير (30 أبريل 2009)

اخى الحبييب 
ماذا تريد انت تعرف حدد السؤال


----------



## أوشا الشرق الأوسط (30 أبريل 2009)

*دورات الاوشا*

يا جماعه الدكتور وجدى هو عميد الاوشا فى مصر و الدول العربيه و ايضا هو صاحب النهضه فى هذا المجال و هو الوحيد المعتمد فى الشهاده البلاتينيه 
للعلم لا يوجد احد يستطيع الحصول على اى شهاده من شهادات السلامه و الصحه المهنيه و عددهم 27 شهاده معتمده من امريكا و انجلترا غير الحاصلين على دوره الصناعات العامه و صناعه الانشاءات و تكون معتمده من الدكتور وجدى 
للعلم دكتور وجدى يعطى الدورات الخاصه بالسلامه اما فى القاهره او فى مركزه فى الاسكندريه


----------



## بهاءالدين (1 مايو 2009)

يسرنى انى كنت اول من اخذ هذه الدورة مع المهندس كريم فله الشكر مرة اخرى ولادارة المنتدى التى اعطتنا الفرصة للتعارف وتوفيق هذه الدورة


----------



## سيناوى81 (1 مايو 2009)

اذا كات معك مؤهل غير المؤهل العلمى و تريد الحصول على البرنامج الاساسى لاخصائى السلامة 
تستطيع الحصول على دورة اطفاء و دورة اسعافات اولية اولا ثم التقدم للبرنامج الاساسى
هذا من واقع الدورة التى شاركت بها كان بها زملاء حاصلون على ليسانس اداب و بكالوريوس تربية


----------



## سيناوى81 (1 مايو 2009)

أنا معاكم ان شاء الله
بس عندى مشكلة أنى لدى عمل و مرتبط بمواعيد فيجب ان اعلم بميعاد الدورة قبلها حتى استطيع تكييف الجدول للحضور
أنا أخذت دورة أخصائى سلامة بمعهد السلامة و الصحة المهنية
ودورة مكافحة حريق بمعهد الحماية المدنية


----------



## ali_roshdy (2 مايو 2009)

*لكي تكون مدرب معتمد للأوشا*

إلي كل من يسأل عن دورات الأوشا و كيفية ان يكون الشخص مدرب معتمد.

م/ أحمد جزاة اللة خير قد وضح اللينك الذي يمكن من خلالة مراسالة الجامعات في أمريكا للحصول علي Online OSHA 501 - train the trainer in general industry
أو علي
Online OSHA 500 - train the trainer in construction

ولكن برجاء العلم ان Online OSHA 511 + 5 years experince are a prerequest for OSHA 501
و
Online OSHA 510 + 5 years experince are prerequest for OSHA 500

كل هذة الدورات يمكن الحصول عليها أون لين...انا نفسي حصلت عليها اون لين و أصبحت مدرب معتمد و أستطيع تدريس دورات الأوشا الأن...
وفي الحقيقة هذا ما سوف أقوم بة لأني قبل ذلك حصلت علي دورات الأوشا كاطالب في مصر و للأسف لم أستفيد شيء علي الأطلاق... ولكن الأن و بعد أن أصبحت أستطيع تدريس هذة الدورات فأني احس بالطالب الذي يريد ان يتعلم ال safety لأني كنت طالب بالأمس. و أقسم باللة أن ابذل كل جهدي لمساعدة كل من يحتاج المساعدة. لأني دائما عندي عقدة وهيا مش عقدة الخواجة. العقدة هيا اني لما دخلت مجال ال safety و كنت بسأل ذو الخبرة أعمل اية ولا أدرس اية ماكنش حد بيفدني وبالعكس دا كان البعض بيضللني. وكان لازم بنفسي اجيب معلومة من هنا و معلومة من هناك.

عما انا طولت عليكم....دا رقمي للعايز اي سؤال و ربنا يقدرني واقدر افيد علي قد علمي البسيط
أخوكم علي
0127365990

ملحوظة علشان محدش يقول دا عايش دور غافور البورعي و المناضل و كدة. انا لن أدرس الأوشا في مصر الأن ولكني مازلت علي أتم الأستعداد لتقديم المساعدة في أي شيء










ahmedyani قال:


> يا جماعة الموقع دة من منظمة الاوشا بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية وحصلت علية بعد التسجيل لديهم ياريت تدخلوا علية وتستفادوا به وكما قال رسولنا الكريم الدال علي الخير كفاعلة
> http://www.osha.gov/fso/ote/training/edcenters/online_courses.html
> لا تنسونا بصالح الدعاء
> اخوكم احمد رشاد اخصائي الامن الصناعي التعاون للبترول


----------



## ايمن عمارة (3 مايو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
انا اسف انى اقول ان موضوع كورسات الاوشا فية كثير من النصب لان كثير من المراكز او المدربين يوهم المتدرب انه لو حضر كورس الاوشا خلاص اصبح مهندس صحة وسلامة - انا فى راءي ان المفروض كل مجال له المواضيع الخاصة بة وده طبعا بعد مايدرس المواضيع العامة - لكن عندما تحضر الكورس تجد واحد عندة خبرة 10 سنوات مع واحد بدون خبرة وتجد واحد يعمل فى الحفر مع واحد يعمل فى صناعة الحديد- واحب اضيف ان لى معارف حضروا الكورس مع الدكتور وجدى وكانوا يحصلوا على الكورس بطريقة تاك اواي يعنى ساعتين او ثلاثة فى اليوم فى المكتب الخاص بتاعة - واللى حضر اصلا مش عايز يفهم السيفتى عايز ورقة اسمها شهادة- 
موضوع السيفتى يا جماعة مهم وخطير واهم شيئ هو التدريب الصحيح لرجل السلامة والتدريب يبدا بتعريف اوتدريس 
مبادئ المجال الذى سيطبق علية فعلى سبيل المثال اعمل بشركات حفر ابار ولكى اعقد دورة مثل الاوشا اقوم اولا بتدريس مبادئ الحفر و حسابات الحفر البسيطة و بعض مشاكل الحفر ثم ادخل فى مواضيع الاوشا واقم بربطها بالحفر 
- انا شخصيا مدرب معتمد من الاوشا ولا ادرسها الا للعاملين فى مجال الحفر وذللك للامانة 
والشئ الاهم هو كيف تحصل على الاستاندر من الاوشا او غيرها فيما يخص الحفر لخدمة المجال الذى تعمل فية 

واللة الموفق


----------



## أوشا الشرق الأوسط (3 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحقيقة أود شكر جميع الأخوة الأعضاء فى المنتدى الكريم على رسائلهم و بريدهم الإلكترونى وسوف أرد على الجميع إن شاء الله و أسألكم المعذرة ويكفى أن أقول لكم أن القائمة البريدية بها 11300 عضو فقط لتعرفوا أننى أقضى معظم اليوم فى الرد على الرسائل 
بخصوص دورات القيادة الامنة فهى تقام كل شهر فقط فى حالة وجود متدربين و لا يشترط العدد 
إن شاء الله سوف أقوم بإرسال بريد إلكترونى لجميع المشتركين بالقائمة البريدية بخصوص مواعيد دورات شهر مايو فى خلال يومين على الأكثر 

بالتوفيق للجميع ......

طلب أخير و أرجو المعذرة من يرغب فى الاتصال بى على المحمول بعد الساعة الثالثة عصرا و حتى صلاة العشاء 

كارنيهات أوشا البلاتينية تصدر فى خلال شهرين بعد أن يقوم م.وجدى سيفين بإرسالها الى الولايات المتحدة وقد سلمته كشف بأسماء المشاركين والله العظيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## M.Kheir (4 مايو 2009)

Now , u can study Online , or they call it Elearning , NEBOSH International Diplomma which cost about 15 000 Saudi Ryals, it is an Offer till the end of May 2009 , so Hurry Up, RRC and Sheild are doing this Offer now


----------



## هانىسعيد (5 مايو 2009)

انا خريج بكالريوس رقابة وجودة سنة 99 ونسيت كتير من المواد الى درستها علشان اشتعلت فى مجال اخر وعاوز ارجع اشتغل فى مجالى الرقابة والجودة وعاوز اعرف معلومات كتيرة عن الايزو وعن الجودة الشاملة 
ارجو الافادة


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (5 مايو 2009)

تفضل
http://www.clestra.com/ar/certifications/sustainable-development-certification-iso-14001.html


----------



## mohamed lashin (5 مايو 2009)

سيدي بلعباس قال:


> تفضل
> http://www.clestra.com/ar/certifications/sustainable-development-certification-iso-14001.html



ماذا يتفضل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## samir bahri (7 مايو 2009)

je cherche un document concernant le risk assessement


----------



## zaki_HSE_dz (7 مايو 2009)

اخي العزيز يوج في الجزائر و بالتحديد في جامعة باتنة معهد الوقاية و الامن الصناعي 
و هو الوحيد افريقيا و عربيا يمنح شهادات مهندس دولة في الوقاية و الامن الصناعي و هناك مسابقة للتحضير للماجستير على مستوى المعهد و يستثنى من هذه المسابقة الاول على الدفعة و الذي يدخل الماجشتير مباشرة
كما يحضى المعهد المعهد بتاطير مجموعة كبيرة من الدكاترة الجزائريين الحاصليين على درجة الدكتورا في الاختصاص و كذا دكاترة من جامعة بوردو و ليون و التين تدرسان ايضا هذا التخصص.
موقع المعهد هو :http://ihsi.univ-batna.dz/و هو في حالة صيانة نظرا لاعادة تحديثه

و انا ادرس الان سنة ثالثة

و لاي استفسار انا جاهز للرد

على فكرة الدراسة في الجزائر مجانية للاخوة العرب


----------



## ahmedyani (8 مايو 2009)

الاخ الكريم 
لك عندي مفاجأة سارة ادخل علي هذا الرابط ستجد كل ما تريد عن الماجستير بانجلترا وامريكا باللغة العربية وعن بعد اي وانت جالس ببيتك ولكني لم اسجل حتي الان لان المصاريف مبالغ فيها بعض الشئ لكن ادخل واخبرني 
http://www.abahe.co.uk/master-of-safety-and-occupational-health-management.html

ارق تحياتي
احمد رشاد -التعاون للبترول - مصر


----------



## w9v (9 مايو 2009)

*Master of Science in Occupational Safety and Health Management Degree*
The Master of Science in Occupational Safety and Health Management degree is for individuals with substantial occupational safety experience who wish to increase their knowledge, research abilities, and career advancement opportunities for the highest level 
positions in the industries regulated by OSHA, including industrial, medical, military, and 

engineering safety



http://www.centuryuniversity.edu/programs/index.htm.​


----------



## saraab (11 مايو 2009)

علي السبيعي قال:


> المعذرة .. هل تعمل في الشركة السعودية للكهرباء!!!


 
اسف على التأخير اخي علي ...
انا موظف في شركة سابك ...
حاولت مراسلتك على الخاص .. لكن لم اتمكن لعدم وصلي للعدد المطلوب من المشاركات ..
اتمنى مراسلتي على الخاص


----------



## azeze (13 مايو 2009)

*المعهد العالى للصحة العامه بالاسكندريه*



amira_abdelrehiem قال:


> التدريب ممكن يكون متاح فى المعهد العالى للصحة العامه بالاسكندريه قسم الصحة المهنيه تلوث الهواء
> وايضا المعهد يتيح فرصه الدبلوم او الماجستير اوالدكتوراة فى هذا التخصص
> ودراسه الماجستير تتضمن دراسه كورسات فى الصحه العامة مثل
> health care ,
> ...


 

ممكن الرابط تبع هالموقع لو تكرمت..حاولت ابحث عنه لاكن بدن فائده
المعهد العالى للصحة العامه بالاسكندريه 

وشكرا


----------



## أوشا الشرق الأوسط (13 مايو 2009)

لكل الأخوة الذين أتموا دورة أوشا بلاتينيوم فى هاى تريد جروب مع م.وجدى فؤاد سيفين وصلت كارنيهات الدورة الى ا.محمد البغدادلى قبل ساعات 
لكل الذين يرغبون فى المشاركة فى الدورة القادمة أنضم الى القائمة البريدية و سيصلك بريد الكترونى بموعد انعقاد الدورة 
ملحوظة هامة الدورة بالاسكندرية بمقر الشركة


----------



## amira_abdelrehiem (15 مايو 2009)

www.hiph-egypt.net
دة موقع المعهد وفيه كل الاقسام 
بس مش حتلاقى علية حاجات كتير غير القسام واسماءها واسماء اعضاء هيئة التدريس لكل قسم وتخصص


----------



## ميرندا ليمون (15 مايو 2009)

جرب معهد المعلم بالبحرين
عندهم موقع على الانترنت


----------



## Waleed Morsy (18 مايو 2009)

*الدورات والتدريبات للصحة والسلامة المهنية - نبذة مختصرة*

السلام عليكم جميعا ,,,
لن اطيل عليكم , فانا مشاركاتى قليلة جدا و مقتضبة الى حد ما.
بخصوص تدريبات الصحة والسلامة المهنية هناك مجالين او مساريت:

المسار الاول : مسار تدريبى للعمال والفنيين ( ويشمل تدريبات الاوشا الامريكية 10 و 30 ساعة للصناعات العامة والانشاءات , مكافحة الحريق, تدريبات اخلاء الطوارىء, امن وسلامة بعض الادوات او المعدات خاصة ببعض الحرف الفنية , سلامة السقالات ودورات DSW تبعا للاوشا , توعية بنظام مراجعة ادارة نظم السلامة والصحة المهنية مايعرف الاوساس 18001 و التوعية بنظام مراجعة نظام الادارة البيئية الايزو 14001 , وخلافة من الدورات التى ترفع من الوعى والكفاءة العامل او الفنى فى عملة اليومى) 

المسار الثانى : ويشمل تدريبات فئة المهندسين والمديرين الصحة والسلامة المهنية , و كبير فنيين , خبراء تدريب, مهندسين منع الخسائر , مهندسي الصحة والسلامة والبيئة ويضاف لهم الجودة احيانا و نادرا يضاف الامن لهم, و يشمل تدريبات اكثر عمقا وتحتوى على مضمون ومكون الادارة لنظم الصحة والسلامة المهنية وادارة البيئة للمنشأت و تشمل :
1- Nebosh international General certificate in Occu.Health and Safety
2- Nebosh national certificate in construction safety
3- NEBOSH National Certificate in Fire Safety and Risk Management 
4-Nebosh international Diploma in OH&S 
5-Nebosh National Diploma in Environmental Management
6- IOSH Managing Safety
7-IOSH working Safety
8- OHSAS 18001 Lead Auditor Course
9-ISO 14001 EMS Lead Auditor Course
10- ISO 9001 Lead Auditor Course
11-NFPA cirtified courses
12- Risk Management courses
13- security courses
14- more advanced Master Degree in OH&S or PhD in OH&S or EMS
15- عضوية منظمات IRCA , IEMA, IOSH, ect
16 IEMA Environmental certificate
17 IEMA Diploma

ولا يغييب عن الاخوة المتمتعيين ببعد النظر ان الخبرة عامل اساسى , والاحتكاك بالمواقف مطلوب و لا تستبقوا الزمن ابدا بالقليل وانتهى باعلى الشهادات والتدريبات المرموقة.
ملحوظة لا تخف او تقلق عندما ذكرت تد ريبات الاوشا الامريكى 10 و 30 ساعة فى فئة العمال فهى بالفعل تدريبات عمال و فنيين وليست مخصصة لفئة المهندسيين وامدراء لاقسام السلامة والبيئة.
اما عن استفسار بعض الاخوة الاعزاء عن شهادة الاوشا مرفق صورة شهادة الاوشا 30 ساعة و قد تلاحظ ان علامة COPY تظهر هند تصوير المستند,
اما عن سؤال اخى احمد عن دورات, فانا الى حد ما اخذ على عاتقى بعض الدورات للطلبة كليات الهندسة لما سوف نجنيه من عظم الاستفادة لهؤلاء الطلبة فى بدء حياتهم العملية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة

Eng. Waleed M Morsy
BSc. Dip. MSc. EMS, OHSMS
Nebosh Diploma in OH&S
Nebosh Envi. Diploma
Authorized OSHA Trainer
OHSAS 18001 LA
EMS LA
للتواصل برجاء الاطلاع على بيانات الاتصال من الملف الشخصى او على
salamawaleed على الياهوو ميل


----------



## mosager (19 مايو 2009)

*دورات السلامة والصحة المهنية في قطر؟؟*

اخواني 
ابحث عن دورات للسلامة والصحة المهنية لمدة اسبوع باللغة العربية او الانجليزية في دولة قطر 
فهل من مساعدة
وشكرا


----------



## HSE Manager (19 مايو 2009)

اخوي عندك في كذا شركة في قطر

في شركة QISC = Qatar international safety center
وعندك بعد Enertch 
وعندك بعد Venture Gulf
هذول انا مجرب عندهم الدورات ... وللأمانة ممتازين


----------



## مروان البرنس (19 مايو 2009)

ابعتلى ع الخاص !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waleed Morsy (19 مايو 2009)

*الدورات والتدريبات للصحة والسلامة المهنية - نبذة مختصرة*

السلام عليكم جميعا ,,,
لن اطيل عليكم , فانا مشاركاتى قليلة جدا و مقتضبة الى حد ما.
بخصوص تدريبات الصحة والسلامة المهنية هناك مجالين او مساريت:

المسار الاول : مسار تدريبى للعمال والفنيين ( ويشمل تدريبات الاوشا الامريكية 10 و 30 ساعة للصناعات العامة والانشاءات , مكافحة الحريق, تدريبات اخلاء الطوارىء, امن وسلامة بعض الادوات او المعدات خاصة ببعض الحرف الفنية , سلامة السقالات ودورات DSW تبعا للاوشا , توعية بنظام مراجعة ادارة نظم السلامة والصحة المهنية مايعرف الاوساس 18001 و التوعية بنظام مراجعة نظام الادارة البيئية الايزو 14001 , وخلافة من الدورات التى ترفع من الوعى والكفاءة العامل او الفنى فى عملة اليومى) 

المسار الثانى : ويشمل تدريبات فئة المهندسين والمديرين الصحة والسلامة المهنية , و كبير فنيين , خبراء تدريب, مهندسين منع الخسائر , مهندسي الصحة والسلامة والبيئة ويضاف لهم الجودة احيانا و نادرا يضاف الامن لهم, و يشمل تدريبات اكثر عمقا وتحتوى على مضمون ومكون الادارة لنظم الصحة والسلامة المهنية وادارة البيئة للمنشأت و تشمل :
1- Nebosh international General certificate in Occu.Health and Safety
2- Nebosh national certificate in construction safety
3- NEBOSH National Certificate in Fire Safety and Risk Management 
4-Nebosh international Diploma in OH&S 
5-Nebosh National Diploma in Environmental Management
6- IOSH Managing Safety
7-IOSH working Safety
8- OHSAS 18001 Lead Auditor Course
9-ISO 14001 EMS Lead Auditor Course
10- ISO 9001 Lead Auditor Course
11-NFPA cirtified courses
12- Risk Management courses
13- security courses
14- more advanced Master Degree in OH&S or PhD in OH&S or EMS
15- عضوية منظمات IRCA , IEMA, IOSH, ect
16 IEMA Environmental certificate
17 IEMA Diploma

ولا يغييب عن الاخوة المتمتعيين ببعد النظر ان الخبرة عامل اساسى , والاحتكاك بالمواقف مطلوب و لا تستبقوا الزمن ابدا بالقليل وانتهى باعلى الشهادات والتدريبات المرموقة.
ملحوظة لا تخف او تقلق عندما ذكرت تد ريبات الاوشا الامريكى 10 و 30 ساعة فى فئة العمال فهى بالفعل تدريبات عمال و فنيين وليست مخصصة لفئة المهندسيين وامدراء لاقسام السلامة والبيئة.
اما عن استفسار بعض الاخوة الاعزاء عن شهادة الاوشا مرفق صورة شهادة الاوشا 30 ساعة و قد تلاحظ ان علامة COPY تظهر هند تصوير المستند,
اما عن سؤال اخى احمد عن دورات, فانا الى حد ما اخذ على عاتقى بعض الدورات للطلبة كليات الهندسة لما سوف نجنيه من عظم الاستفادة لهؤلاء الطلبة فى بدء حياتهم العملية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة

Eng. Waleed M Morsy
BSc. Dip. MSc. EMS, OHSMS
Nebosh Diploma in OH&S
Nebosh Envi. Diploma
Authorized OSHA Trainer
OHSAS 18001 LA
EMS LA
للتواصل برجاء الاطلاع على بيانات الاتصال من الملف الشخصى او على
salamawaleed على الياهوو ميل


----------



## Waleed Morsy (19 مايو 2009)

*certificate osha 30*


----------



## dr Rawda (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ,,,,,جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس وليد علي الشرح المبسط لشهادات و دورات السيفتي و لو اني اختلف معك بعض الشئ في تقسيم الدورات بهذا الشكل,,,,صحيح ان دورات و دبلومات النيبوش تعطي معلومات و خبرة اكثر من الاوشا و لكن ذلك بسبب ان دورات الاوشا سبب ايجادها في امريكا و كما تعلم جيدا ,,,هو ايجاد قواعد بسيطة و سهلة في التطبيق فعلا في مجال السيفتي و هي طبعا لا تهدف للربح علي الاطلاق,,,و بصراحة و اللهي كتجربة شخصية لي ,,,لم اجد اي شخص من العاملين في مجال السيفتي في امريكا من الذين قابلتهم اثناء رحلتي الي هناك ,,قد فكر في الاستزادة بأخذ دورات النيبوش بجانب دورات الاوشا و علي فكرة هم ليسوا عمالا و منهم من يعمل كخبير في السيفتي,,,,,اما النيبوش فهي شهادات لها قيمة كبيرة و تهتم في دراستها الي جانب السيفتي بجانب الادارة ايضا,,,و لكنها دورات مكلفة جدا جدا ,,,و خاصة بالنسبة لمن يدرس هذه الدورات علي حسابه الخاص ولا توجد له شركة تدفع له,,, ,, ,,لذا فرأيي و الله اعلم ان المهندس الذي يريد الالتحاق بمجال السيفتي عليه ان يقرا كثيرا في هذا المجال و يكتفي بأخذ بعض الشهادات المعقولة الثمن مثل الاوشا (حتي يكون فكرة معقولة عن السيفتي) و عندما يتمكن من العمل في شركة كبيرة ,,,تدفع له هذه الشركة تكاليف دبلومات او شهادات النيبوش,,,و الله اعلم,,,,,,ما رأيكم يا اخواني ,,,هل توافقوني الرأي أم لا 

Dr Rawda El Sheikh
Master and PhD in OH&S
Assisstant Prof. of Occupational Health& Industrial Medicine
Al Azhar Faculty of Medicine
Authorized OSHA Trainer
Certified NASP trainer
Certified HAZWOPER trainer
OHSAS 18001 LA


----------



## لاؤسؤ (21 مايو 2009)

Salam
Dear great people,
in Australia you can find Diploma, Advanced Diploma, Master, Ph.D.
The higher education MS and PH.D. can be done by research
there are hundreds of Arabic students here and please let me know if I can help by anything
there are many universities award such degrees in Sydney, Brisbane, Melbourne and Perth.

May ALLAH help us all


----------



## safetytrg (21 مايو 2009)

*دورات جديدة في الصحة والسلامة المهنية والصناعية في المنطقة الشرقية بالسعودية*

مركز الصحة والسلامة المهنية المتقدم للتدريب​ 

معتمد وتحت أشراف الهيئة السعودية للتخصصات الصحية​ 


يقدم المركز وبالتعون مع أكبر أدارات وأكاديميات الصحة والسلامة المهنية في العالم الدورة المثلى في تأهيل محترفي السلامة والصحة المهنية والصناعية.​ 

الدورة تعتبر مكثفة وتشمل أختصاصات متعددة في الصحة والسلامة المهنية والصناعية وتحتوي على التطبيقات النظرية والعملية وورش العمل وممارسة نماذج العمل بمناهج ومعايير حديثة ومتقدمة ومعتمدة من أدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية( OSHA ) ومعهد طب الطوارئ والسلامة الأمريكي ( ECSI وكالة الحماية من الحرائق الوطني الأمريكي ( NFPA ) ومركزالسيطرة والوقاية من الأمراض في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ( CDC )
وكذلك من مجلس السلامة الوطني الأمريكي ( NSC )​ 


مدة الدورة ثلاثة أشهر ​ 

يحصل المتدرب فيها على الشهادات التالية:​ 

1- شهادة محترف الصحة والسلامة المهنية ( Certified safety Professional )
2- شهادة معتمدة من مجلس السلامة الوطني الأمريكي ( National Safety Council )
3- شهادة معتمدة من الأكاديمية اليريطانية لتطوير القوى البشرية ( Human Resources Development Academy ) UK 
4- شهادة معتمدة من مركز فايردايركت لأطفاء الحرائق ( Fire Direct )
5- شهادة معتمدة من معهد طب الطوارئ والسلامة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ( Emergency Care and Safety Institute )
6- شهادة معتمدة من أدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية الأمريكية ( Occupational Safety and Health Administration OSHA 30 hours )
7- شهادة أخرى معتمدة من أدارة السلامة الأمريكية ( OSHA 10 hours )
8- شهادة في الأدارة المتقدمة للصحة والسلامة المهنية معتمدة من الأكاديمية البريطانية لتطوير القوى البشرية ( HRDA )​ 

الدورة موجهه للراغبين في شغل مناصب عليا بالأمن الصناعي أو الراغبين بالعمل في شركات البترول والغاز وشركات البتروكيمياويات وشركات المقاولات الصناعية والمعمارية وغيرها من المنشآت الكبرى . ونظرا لطبيعة الدورات التأهيلية فالمقاعد لهذه الدورة محدودة ( 20 مقعد فقط )​ 



يشترط للأنظمام لهذه الدورة شهادة الثانوية العامة كحد أدنى والحماس واللياقة البدنية والصحية​ 
( لن يحصل المتدرب على الشهادات عند الغياب أو من لم يشارك بالتدريبات النظرية والعملية )​ 
تعقد الدورات النظرية بمقر المركز بالخبر والعملية بمقرات تدريب أخرى بالدمام ​ 

للحجز والأستفسار الرجاء المراسلة على الخاص​


----------



## هيثم شعبان عبد الف (24 مايو 2009)

ارجو معرفة تكاليف الدراسه


----------



## هيثم شعبان عبد الف (24 مايو 2009)

ارجو معرفة تكاليف ومواعيد الدراتسه


----------



## هيثم شعبان عبد الف (24 مايو 2009)

المهندس/غسان 
أرجو منك توضيح كيف استطيع أن أرتقى بمستواى فى السلامه والصحه المهنيه والبيئه وماهى 
الاماكن التى يمكن أن تؤهلنى للعمل وهل هناك أماكن أستطيع أن أتدرب فيها على السلامه والبيئه 
أرجو المساعده


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (27 مايو 2009)

مطلوب دورات عن الاوشا فى مصر


----------



## mkaem (27 مايو 2009)

CSP
هى اختصار ل 
Certified Safety Professional
وهى بالفعل أعلى شهادة فى مجال السيفتى


----------



## safetytrg (27 مايو 2009)

الأخوه الأعزاء ,, الدورة ستقام بمدينة الخبر بالمملكة العربية السعودية يوم 20 / 6 / 2009 إن شاء اللة ورسوم الدورة يختلف من شخص لأخر . هناك أسعار لحجوزات الشركات .. وأسعار للموظفين .. وأخرى للعاطلين عن العمل .. كما أن هناك مقاعد مجانية مخصصة لليتامى


----------



## مروان البرنس (28 مايو 2009)

السيد الاستاذ سيد باشا سلام المحترم .. تحية طيبة ليك يا كبير ولكل الاخوة الزملاء انا معايا الــ 
*Risk Assessor Course*​والـــ
*Fire Marshal's Course*​والـــ*PLATINUM Course*​والـــ*SCAFFOLDS COMPETENT PERSON Course*​والـــ *OSHA CONSTRUCTION **Course 30-hour*​ والــــ*OSHA GENERAL INDUSTRY **Course 30-hour*​والـــــ 
والــ
*NASP SAFETY DIPLOMA* *& HAZOP TRAINING COURSE*​ 
ولدى سنتين ونصف من الخبرة العملية منهم حوالى سنتين فى قطر .. واعمل الان فى شركة مقاولات كبرى فى قطر .. المشكلة ان المبلغ ضعيف جدا مقارنة بباقى مرتبات مسؤلى السلامة فى الشركات الاخرى .. فكم يبلغ الراتب الذى يجب ان اتحصل علية مقارنة بخبرتى القليلة وشهاداتى ؟ وشكرا


----------



## sayed00 (28 مايو 2009)

مروان باشا

ربنا يزيد شهاداتك و كمان خبرتك لان الخبرة فى مجالنا اعتبرها من وجهة نظرى اهم من الشهادات

مروان على حد معلوماتى المرتبات فى قطر كويسة بس اهم شيئ الان تختار الشركة و اعتقد مجال المقاولات حاليا فى النازل شوية مع الازمة المزعومة دى

لكن ممكن اقول لك مع ثلاث سنوات خبرة لمهندس السلامة فى شركة كويسة فى قطر (اعرف ان مستوى المعيشة غالى)لابد ان لا يقل عن 3500 الى 4000 دولار

تحياتى


----------



## m.fire (29 مايو 2009)

ياريت نعرف المواقع اللى من خلالها يمكنها إرسال السيرة الذاتية


----------



## Abdelmajid 2oo9 (29 مايو 2009)

Do you have branch in Libya


----------



## مروان البرنس (30 مايو 2009)

سيد باشا كبيرى وكبير المنطقة ... ادينى انت من التلت تلاف وخمسمية دولار دول الف ونص بس وخد الباقى واللى يرجع يبقا زى عصام الحضرى ..


----------



## sayed00 (30 مايو 2009)

مروان البرنس قال:


> سيد باشا كبيرى وكبير المنطقة ... ادينى انت من التلت تلاف وخمسمية دولار دول الف ونص بس وخد الباقى واللى يرجع يبقا زى عصام الحضرى ..


 
ههههههههههه

اهلا مروان

يا عم الله يبركلك فيهم كلهم و لا عصام الحضرى و لا غيرة

بس الاف و نص دول حتعمل بيهم اية فى دولة زى قطر (ممكن تسكن بيهم فى ابوظبى) و تقضى بقيت الشهر على باب الله

تحياتى


----------



## almasry (30 مايو 2009)

أخي العزيز قبل ما تتكلم عن تدني المرتبات أتكلم عن توافر أفراد سلامة وصحة مهنية على مستوى على من الخبرة و التدريب تستحق مرتبات مرتفعة .


----------



## عبدالله عبد العال (30 مايو 2009)

*ممكن تفيدوني*

السلام عليكم اخواني
انا طالب ثنوي توني متخرج من المدرسة الصناعية
وفكر ادرس شهادة الصحة والسلامة 
سئلت قالو لي اذا تبي تستفيد ادرس الصحة والسلامة من الـ أ الى الـ ي 
يعني مو بس شهادة نيبوش 
قبل هاذه الشهادة في شهادات غير 
انا ابي اعرف شنو هاذي الشهادات 
وهل تنصحوني بدراسة هاي المجال
وبغيت اعرف الجامعات الي تدرس هاي المجال 
وكون لكم شاكر


----------



## مروان البرنس (31 مايو 2009)

والله ياباشا اهو ربنا هيكرمنا فى رمضان بمائدة رحمن يعنى ادينا هنوفر الاكل اهو .. 
عموما يا كبير انا واعوذبالله من كلمة ممكن ابعتلك السيرة الذاتية بتاعتى وتشوفلى انت شغلانة بالدولار وانا معايا رخصة قيادة خليجى دة غير انى معايا icdl ولو حبيت تامن تنكر يورانيوم هامنهولك بعون الله بس خدنى معاك فى اى حتة انشالله منيا القمح !!


----------



## sayed00 (31 مايو 2009)

هلا بك فى منيا القمح و منيا ال؟؟؟؟


حاضرين احنا خادمين ابعت السى فى و ربنا يسهل 

بس زى ما قلت حتقضيها على موائد الرحمن (( بس حتجيبها من اين بعد رمضان)) ؟؟؟


----------



## حضرة القاضي (31 مايو 2009)

مهندس أمن وسلامة خبرة 7 سنوات المرتب 500 دينار البلد ليبيا


----------



## علي الحميد (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

احنا في السعودية رواتب مهندسي السلامة في الحكومة والشركات الحكومية (التي تملك فيها الحكومة أغلب الأسهم) تكون رواتبنا ومكآفاءتتنا وامتيازاتنا مشابهة تماماً لأي مهندس آخر في أي قسم وفي أي عمل.. لكن هناك ملاحظة مهمة وهي أن كل مهندسي السلامة لدينا يحملون مؤهل هندسي آخر ... فيجب أن يكون أصلاً معه هندسة كهربائية او ميكانيكية أو ....الخ

أما المفتشين (حاملي الدبلوم أو الثانوية العامة) فهم مثلهم مثل أي موظف آخر يحمل نفس المؤهل لا فرق...

وبالتالي اعتقد أنه لا ظلم لدينا في هذا الموضوع...

ونظراً لكون مهندس السلامة هو من يباشر الحرائق (وكل المصايب المتلتلة) فإن قرار صدر من وزارة الداخلية بإضافة 15% من الراتب الأساسي لكل موظفي الأمن الصناعي تحت مسمى بدل خطر ... وهذه ميزة إضافية لدينا عن باقي الموظفين...


----------



## os2_78 (31 مايو 2009)

المركز القومى لدراسات السلامة والصحة المهنية بالقاهرة به بعض الدورات الاساسية فى مجال السلام والصحة المهنية


----------



## مروان البرنس (1 يونيو 2009)

لا يا باشا انت متعرفش ان رمضان هنا للى زيى اتناشر شهر فى السنة .. يعنى شغااااااااااااااااااااال يونيفرسااااااااااااااال ... ومتشكرين يا كبير والسى فى بتاعى هتلاقية على مكتبك ( قصدى ايميلك ) اسرع من ماكدونالد ..


----------



## sayed00 (1 يونيو 2009)

ماشى يا برنس و مبروك عليك رمضان 

بس اية حكاية "كبير" دى دا انت مسمى نفسك برنس؟؟


----------



## bouzaida (1 يونيو 2009)

*انا من الجزائر هل يمكنني الاشتراك


----------



## tigerman2008 (2 يونيو 2009)

السيد المهندس المحترم/ سيد
أولاً:- أشكرك على دعمك وأهتمامك بمنتدانا المحترم وحبك لمجال السلامة الذي من خلاله نحمل على عاتقنا 
مسئوليات التامين والمتابعة و التي تتطلب من الخبرة والعمل الدئوب والضمير امام الله وأنفسنا حتى نحافظ على منشأتنا وعمالنا "الغلابة" و التي تدخلنا في صراعات وضغوط دائمة مع الإدارات الخرى للوصول لأفضل مستوى من العمل الجيد على الأقل ، وفقكم الله وأعانكم واعاننا على أرضاء ضمائرنا .
ثانياً:-
أنا كيميائي عملت لفترة كمهندس بمجال الإنتاج ومعالجة المياه الصناعية 6 سنوات ثم ألتحقت بالعمل بمجال السلامة 4 سنوات رئيس قسم وتدربت وحصلت على osha وnasp بمراحلها ولي من الخبرة في مجال مكافحة الحرائق وتطوير مشاريع للأطفاء والإنذار المبكر ما يجعلني أحب هذا المجال بمخاطرة المختلفة وما يقدم في هذا المنتدى من علم وخبرات من أمثال حضرتكم ما يفيد شباب المنتدي من عطائكم الدائم وكذلك لباقي الزملاء ونحسبهم على الله خير.
ثالثا:-
المرتبات متفاوتة بمصر تبعاُ لقدرات ومخاطر كل شركة وعدد المصانع بها و خبرة مهندس السلامة بها و دعم أصحاب المال لهذا المجال .

وشكراُ ونتمنى لكم الصحة ودوام العطاء ولهذا المنتدى و أعضائه المحترمين


----------



## sayed00 (2 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك اخى الكريم على كلماتك الجميلة و اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## مروان البرنس (2 يونيو 2009)

الله مانتا عضو متميز يا باشا فلازم تبقى الكبير مع احترامى طبعا للزعيم المهندس غسان .. انا لسة يادوبك عضو فعال جدا .. بس الزعيم المهندس غسان وعدنى اول ماكبر وابقا عضو مميز بعد اربعين سنة انشاء الله هياخدنى اشتغل معاة فى منيا القمح !! السيرة الذاتية بتاعتى وصلت يا كبير ؟ اصل فية اربعتاشر شركة كلمونى امبارح بيعرضو عليا اربع تلاف دولار وبيقولولى انهم من طرفك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أبوالمنذر (2 يونيو 2009)

الاخ / سيد - انا متابع لكتاباتك في مجال السلامة وهي ممتازة جدا - أما موضوع راتب مهندس السلامة أظنه يعتمد علي وضع الشركة ومدى اهتمامها بالسلامة والصرف في هذا المجال - 
عندي طلب - صغير جدا - منك يا مهندس سيد : كنت قرأت لك مواضيع في السلامة وتقييم المخاطر وحسابات المخاطر وغيرها من المواضيع بس كانت مبعثرة في أماكن كثير - يا ريت تدينا فكرة نحصلها فين لانها ملفات مهمة بالنسبة لي خاصة وانني ادخل هذا المجال لاول مرة - ولك شكري


----------



## sayed00 (2 يونيو 2009)

أبوالمنذر قال:


> الاخ / سيد - انا متابع لكتاباتك في مجال السلامة وهي ممتازة جدا - أما موضوع راتب مهندس السلامة أظنه يعتمد علي وضع الشركة ومدى اهتمامها بالسلامة والصرف في هذا المجال -
> عندي طلب - صغير جدا - منك يا مهندس سيد : كنت قرأت لك مواضيع في السلامة وتقييم المخاطر وحسابات المخاطر وغيرها من المواضيع بس كانت مبعثرة في أماكن كثير - يا ريت تدينا فكرة نحصلها فين لانها ملفات مهمة بالنسبة لي خاصة وانني ادخل هذا المجال لاول مرة - ولك شكري


 
اشكرك اخى ابو المنذر على كلامك الجميل

بالنسبة لطلبك
يمكن متابعتنا فى منتديات سلامتك

http://hseq.forumotions.com/forum.htm

تحياتى


----------



## sayed00 (2 يونيو 2009)

Dear all,

There is an immediate requirement for a HSE / Safety Engineer in UAE. 

Requirements:

Candidates should possess minimum 5 years of experience in HSE / Safety function. (Gulf Experience Preferred)
Candidates can be from any industry (Construction/ ONG / Environment services etc)
Excellent English Communication skills required. 
Should be able to build and handle the HSE function individually.
Should be a self starter, self - motivated professional.

Salary as per industry standards plus benefits 

Interested candidates please forward your CV's as quick as possible.

Thanks,


[email protected]

تحياتى


----------



## RAYAN AL-DERAAN (4 يونيو 2009)

اود التقدم لحضور هذه الدورات علما بانني مقيم في دوله الكويت


----------



## samir bahri (4 يونيو 2009)

je cherche des documents sur l'application de la methode HAZOP et la methode arbre de defaillance:16:


----------



## عبدالله عبد العال (10 يونيو 2009)

ممكن جامعات في الخليج


----------



## لحنالوداع (10 يونيو 2009)

*دورة الأمن والسلامة في الخبر والمقاعد محدودة*

دورة الامن والسلامة 

تتدرب في هذه الدورة على المفاهيم و أساسيات الأمن والسلامة في المنشآت وذلك للحد من وقوع الكوارث التقنية في كافة قطاعات العمل . 

المهندسين والمشرفين في أقسام و إدارات الأمن والسلامة والمسؤولين عن الأمن والسلامة في المستودعات والمخازن والمصانع وكافة الأعمال الصناعية والبترولية والمسؤولين عن تخطيط وتنفيذ برامج الأمن والسلامة في المواقع والمؤسسات المختلفة 

التعريف بمفاهيم و أساسيات الأمن والسلامة في المنشآت المختلفة. 
الوقوف على إجراءات السلامة المتخذة للحد من وقوع الكوارث التقنية. 
تدريب المشاركين على عمليات تخطيط ورسم وتنفيذ برامج الأمن والسلامة. 
رفع مستوى الكفاية العلمية لدى المتدربين ضد كافة أنواع المخاطر وتقليل آثار الحوادث الناجمة. 
مخاطر بيئة العمل (الفيزيائية ، الميكانيكية، الكهربائية ، الكيماوية ) 
إدارة السلامة. 
حوادث وإصابات العمل وطرائق السيطرة عليها. 
التفتيش على أماكن العمل وتحديد المخاطر الموجودة فيها. 
استخدام معدات إطفاء الحريق ، إجراء عمليات الإسعاف الأولي 
استخدام معدات الوقاية الشخصية ، استخدام أجهزة القياس المختلفة. 
أسس منع الحوادث 
استخدام أجهزة القياس (الضوضاء، الحرارة، الإضاءة، التهوية). 
الوقاية من الحرائق، الإسعافات الأولية. 
حل المشاكل واتخاذ القرار، التلاؤم وتصميم محطات العمل. 
الحرارة والإضاءة والإشعاعات. 
نقل وتداول المواد يدوياً وآليا. 
أنواع المناطق المحصورة. 
مخاطر العمل في الأماكن المحصورة 
تصاريح العمل في الأماكن المحصورة. 
استخدام أجهزة التنفس في الأماكن المحصورة. 
استخدام معدات الوقاية الشخصية اللازمة للدخول إلى المناطق المحصورة. 
وسائل الحماية اللازمة عن الدخول إلى المناطق المحصورة. 
تطبيقات على عملية الإنقاذ في الأماكن المحصورة 
السلامة في الإنشاءات، معدات الوقاية الشخصية 
تطبيقات عملية على التحقيق في الحوادث والإصابات. 

عربي 
مدة الدورة 5 أيام
رسوم الدورة2200 ريال 
الخبر 20/6/2009 م 
معلومات الاتصال للأنضمام 

للاستعلام والتسجيل الرجاء الاتصال على 
جوال: 0563949810 هاتف : 038650321 تحويله 101 فاكس : 038995319 

البرنامج التدريبي معد وفق الاحتياجات الفعلية للمنشأة من خلال دراسة أولية ويتم تنفيذه وفق نظام معايير ivq العالمي. 


المرونة في تنفيذ البرامج في الزمان والمكان ( داخل المملكة وخارجها ). 

الشهادات المعتمدة داخليا وخارجيا. 

توفير حقائب تدريبية متقدمة ومتنوعة للمتدربين. 

جميع البرامج تقدم بأكثر من لغة. 

توفير البرنامج التدريبي في أقل من أسبوعين وتنفيذه في أقل من شهر. 

جميع البرامج التدريبية مرخصة من قبل المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني. 

تنفيذ البرامج من قبل خبراء حاصلين على شهادات عالمية في المواد التدريبية حسب الإختصاص
عملاء المعهد هم .......
مجموعة المسحل

ميديونت

مصرف الراجحي

موبايلي -m

البنك الأهلي

الشركة السعودية للكهرباء

العلم لأمن المعلومات

الهيئة السعودية للمدن الصناعية ومناطق التقنية

الهيئة العليا للسياحة

الندوة العالمية للشباب الإسلامي

ارامكو السعودية

جنرال إليكترك

شركة أسمنت المنطقة الشرقية

شركة مضاف

شركة الاتصالات السعودية STC

شركة التعاونية للتأمين

شركة جدران

شركة سابك

شركة سنامبروجتي

نادك

وزارة الداخلية - الأحوال المدنية

كلية الملك عبدالله للدفاع الجوي
وشركائهم هم
BPTRENDS ASSOCIATES 

تراك للحلول التعليمية - Track Learning Solutions 

ibta 

ساك انترناشونال - SAC international
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## علي الحميد (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

ما شاء الله ذكرت كل المعلومات المطلوبة .. إلا اسم المركز !!!

ما هو المركز الذي ينظم هذه الدورة!!!

هل أنتم المصدر السعودي للتدريب!!!


----------



## لحنالوداع (11 يونيو 2009)

علي السبيعي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ما شاء الله ذكرت كل المعلومات المطلوبة .. إلا اسم المركز !!!
> 
> ...


 
اهلا وسهلا بك اخوي 
اسم المركز هو ساك مركز صناعة الحياة

اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## عبدالله عبد العال (12 يونيو 2009)

مافي احد يقدر يفدني؟


----------



## aoa_2000 (14 يونيو 2009)

من الساعة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ إلى الساعة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أحمد خلف السيفتي (14 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أريد من سيادتكم استفسار هام .... فأن مؤهلي ليسانس آداب / لغة عربية .. واعمل بأبوظبي في مجال الامن والسلامة والصحة المهنية ولدي تصريح من وزارة العمل هنا بان أعمل في مجال الامن الصناعي ( كضابط امن وسلامة وصحة مهنية ) وحاصل علي دورة الأوشا ولدي شهادة بذلك ... ولكني اريد أن أعمل في مجالات افضل كالبترول مثلا كمسئول سيفتي فأريد من سيادتكم التكرم بتقديم النصيحة ما الذي يجب ان اقوم به حتى اكون مؤهل لهذا ... ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام ... واسف على الاطالة


----------



## لحنالوداع (14 يونيو 2009)

aoa_2000 قال:


> من الساعة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ إلى الساعة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 اهلا بيك
الوقت راح يكون من الساعة الرابعة الى الساعة تسعة بالليل خمس ساعات 

بالتوفيق


----------



## لحنالوداع (14 يونيو 2009)

*هل هذه الدورات معتمدة ؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الى اهل الخبرة في هذا المنتدى الرائع

اود الاستفسار عن هذا المركز http://www.oshacademy.com/ الذي يقدم دورات عن بعد هل الشهادات التي يقدمها معتمدة ام لا لأني التحقت بالبرنامج ودفعت الرسوم وعديت اختبارات 14 كورس بما فيم اخنبار ال 40 ساعة لمديرالأمن والسلامة المهنية وحصلت على الشهادات فهل سأستفيد من هذه الشهادات في مجال عملي في معامل السعودية ام انها بدون فائدة .

ارجو افادتي بهذا الشأن ولكم مني خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## علي الحميد (16 يونيو 2009)

الأخ عبدالله عبد العال

ما نقدر نفيدك فيما يراه الآخرين ... 

أنت سألت أحد وقال لك لا تاخذ نيبوش خذ قبله دورات .. طيب لماذا لا يقول لك ما هي هذه الدورات ؟ 

فإن كان لا يعرف ما هي الدورات .. فلماذا يفتي فيما لا يعرف .. ولماذا تسأله وتصدقه وهو لا يعرف.. 

أخي الفاضل .. النيبوش هي دورة للسلامة من أ إلى ي .. خلال اسبوعين بتشوف وتعرف كل شي عن السلامة إذا ركزت وفهمت وتجاوزت الاختبار.. 

إذا أنت عملت كسئول سلامة ولديك خبرة جيدة .. بالإضافة إلى إجادة اللغة الانجليزية بشكل جيد فتوكل على الله وخذ النيبوش لأنها أنسب شيء... 

طيب اذا ما تبي نيبوش .. 

هناك دورات في الأوشا لكن جودتها وشموليتها لا تقارن بالنيبوش والميزة فيها انها بالعربي...


----------



## مسئول السلامة (17 يونيو 2009)

عايز اسال حضرتك دورة النيبوش فى مصر سعرها كام وكام يوم واسم الدكتور اللى هيقوم بشرحها وفين فى مصر لو سمحت


----------



## م/ أبو عماد (17 يونيو 2009)

*مطلوب مساعدة من ذوي الخبرات*

اخواني الأعزاء .. أريد المشاركة في دورة تدريبية في مجال السلامة ( متقدم ) على أن تكون في مصر أو السعودية خلال شهر 7/2009 لذا أريد مساعدتكم في ذلك . وجزاكم الله خير :32:


----------



## عفااري (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أنا عفاري تسجلت حديثا في منتداكم. وصراحة من أول ساعة دخلت فيها الموقع وأنا لم اتوقف عن تنزيل الملفات المهمة والتي تساعدني في عملي ولم اتخير أني سأحصل على هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات فيما يخص الصحة والسلامة المهنية جزاكم الله كل خير.
وعندي سؤال للأخ عدنان. انت موجود بأي بلد؟


----------



## hf002010 (23 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخى ارجو ان اكون من المشتركين فى هذة الدورات ولاكن لاعلم كيف اتصل بكم تلفونى 0020106678456 مهندس حسام


----------



## Stolen Kiss (25 يونيو 2009)

*الرجاء اعطاءي معلومات عن شهادت iosh و nebosh*

السلام عليكم اخوان

عندي استفسار عن شهادة IOSH و شهادة NEBOSH

هل من الازم حضور الدورات التدريبية لهاذه الدورات لكي ندخل الامتحان الخاص بها 

ام بستطاعتي ان اجلب الCourse materials وادرسها في البيت وثم اقدم على الامتحان؟

انا ليس عندي معلومات كثيرة عن هاذه الشهادات 

ارجو منكم اعطاءي تفاصيل ادق واكثر عنها 

علمن اني مهندس كيمياءي لكن بسبب الوضع الاقتصادي السيء لم استطيع ان اجد فرصت عمل 

شكرن للجميع على المساعدة:75:


----------



## anass81 (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

هل الدورات متعلقة بالسلامة المهنية؟


----------



## Stolen Kiss (25 يونيو 2009)

نعم يا اخي
متعلقة بلسلامة والءمن


----------



## anass81 (25 يونيو 2009)

stolen kiss قال:


> نعم يا اخي
> متعلقة بلسلامة والءمن



سوف أقوم بتحويل طلبك الى القسم المخصص بالسلامة المهنية في منتدانا حتى تحصل على المعلومات المطلوبة

أسأل الله أن يفتح عليك ويفرج عنك ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## anass81 (25 يونيو 2009)

وهذا موضوع مخصص لل Nebosh 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92349.html


----------



## Stolen Kiss (25 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخوية 
صراحة ريحتني اخذت وقت طويل اريد اعرف وين انزل الموضوع ما عرفت 
مشكور جدن وموفق في حياتك


----------



## anass81 (25 يونيو 2009)

stolen kiss قال:


> مشكور اخوية
> صراحة ريحتني اخذت وقت طويل اريد اعرف وين انزل الموضوع ما عرفت
> مشكور جدن وموفق في حياتك



بارك الله فيك , أنصحك أن تبحث في مواضيع هذا الملتقى, ففيه الكثير من المعلومات التي ممكن أن تهمك


----------



## طنش (29 يونيو 2009)

*أنا في مصر وأخذت دورة سيفتي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شباب أنا حجزت الكورس الي في الجامعة الامريكية في القاهرة وش رايكم في الاسعار طبعا مع الدكتور وجدي والاستاذ طارق 


نبى رايكم صريح وبدون مجاملات


----------



## مروان البرنس (30 يونيو 2009)

اسمع يا اخى .. انا اخدت كل الدورات مع الدكتور وجدى فؤاد سيفين والاستاذ طارق حسن ووفقنى الله واشتغلت مدير سيفتى فى قطر .. توكل على الله وثق تماما انك وضعت قدمك على الطريق الصحيح مع الدكتور وجدى لانة شخصية ممتازة وعن تجربة .. قل لة احمد art اللى فى قطر بيسلم عليك يا دكتور وجدى وطارق كمان ولو احتجت اى مساعدة لا تتردد اطلبها منى كرمال الدكتور وجدى وانا تحت امرك ..


----------



## sypard (30 يونيو 2009)

*Osha nibosh*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعتذر لكثرة الاسئلة 
لكن هل هناك من يعرف مركز يعطي شهادة osha او nibosh في سوريا 
واذا لم يكم ففي السعودية او مصر او لبنان

ولكم فائق الاحترام


----------



## موسى شراحيلي (30 يونيو 2009)

في دورة قريبة بعد حوالي أكثر ثلاثة أسابيع في أحد المعاهد تعطي دورة الأوشا في مدينة الخبر لمدة 5 أيام ،،،
 المعهد على ماقرأت عنه إنه من المعاهد المعترف فيها ،،
الدورة سوف تكون تحت تدريب دكتور معترف فيه من الأوشا هذا والله أعلم ،،،

وللجميع تحياتي وتقديري ،،،


----------



## طنش (1 يوليو 2009)

أ ستذا مروان طلب مني ا .طارق قيمة الدورة الواحدة 1500 جنية مصري فهل هذا قيمة الدورة مع الرغم بأن الدورة يومين فقط أرجو الرد السريع وياليت تعطيني رقم تلفونك أريد أكلمك 

طبعا الجنسية سعودي


----------



## my pen (1 يوليو 2009)

بالتوفيق لك وان شاء الله تلاقي من وراها فائدة


----------



## طنش (1 يوليو 2009)

لان القيمة المذكرة في المنشر في هذا المنتدى 550 جنية لا غير وأرجو الافادة


----------



## مازن السيد (1 يوليو 2009)

بالتوفيق اخى باذن الله


----------



## طنش (1 يوليو 2009)

أرجو الافادة ومشكورين على الذين اإطلعوووووووووووو


----------



## ahmed.safetyman (1 يوليو 2009)

*كيفية التأكد من كارنية الاوشا*

كيفة التأكد من صحة كارنية الاوشا 
هل هو صحيح او مضروب 
ارجو الافادة


----------



## ahmed.safetyman (2 يوليو 2009)

*ممكن حد يقولى طريقة اتأكد من صحة كارنية الاوشا*

الجاء الافادة 
ياريت حد يقولى اذا اتاكد من كارنية الاوشا 
سليم ولا مضروب 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## وائل أمين (2 يوليو 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sultan aljehani (3 يوليو 2009)

نفس السؤال ياريت الاخوة المختصين يجاوبو


----------



## Waleed Morsy (7 يوليو 2009)

*تهنئة سارة بمناسبة الحصول على دبلومة النيبوش الدولية للسلامة والصحة المهنية*

اخوانى الاعزاء , السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الحمد لله تعالى و بفضله قد اتممت الدبلومة الدولية للنيبوش فى الصحة والسلامة المهنية بعد جهد و تعب ومثابرة , قد من الله على بالنجاح وبعد طول انتظار تسلمت الشهادات الدبلومة وقد اّثرت ان تشاركوننى هذا اللحظة الخاصة جدا والعزيزة لدى, عسى ان اكون دافعا و محمسا لغيرى على خوض هذة التجربة المثمرة.
مع تمنياتى لكم جميعا بالتوفيق والنجاح

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

eng. Waleed M. Morsy
IDipNEBOSH OH&S
OSHA Authorized Trainer


----------



## علي الحميد (7 يوليو 2009)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله الف مبروووك ...

الحين الواحد يلقى أحد يسأله ..

ايش الفرق بين الدبلوما والجنرال سيرتيفيكيت ؟؟

يعني هل الصعوبة واضحة جداً.. أم هم قريبين من بعض؟؟


----------



## اسامةعباس (7 يوليو 2009)

ألف مبروك واطيب التمنيات بدوام التوفيق


----------



## ابوالسارة (7 يوليو 2009)

الف الف مبروك ومزيدا من التقدم والنجاح الحمد لله الذي وفقك الى هذا ونسال الله ان يسدد خطاك ويوفق الجميع


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (7 يوليو 2009)

مبروك ياباشا
واذكرك بزكاة العلم
فلا تنسا اخوانك


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله فيك ماشاء الله وإن شاء الله إلى الأمام والمزيد من التقدم ولا تنسانا من معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## Waleed Morsy (7 يوليو 2009)

اخى العزيز م. على السبيعى

شكرا جزيلا لكم وتمنياتى بالتوفيق التقدم دائما
بالنسبة للفرق بين Nebosh IGC & Nebosh Diploma
ان السيرتيفيكيت يكون فى المجمل من حيث صعوبة الدراسة هى المعلومات واسلوب اجابة الاسئلة بمستوى متوسط اى يفى بالغرض اما بالنسبة للدبلومة فيكون اعمق و اشمل وادق بالتفاصيل و مثال:
اذا جاز لى ان اقدم مثالا فليكن مثلا:
فى الدبلومة : ناقش نظام مراجعة نظام الصحة والسلامة المهنية OHSAS 18001 .
- فتتكلم عن النظام و الغرض منه و اصدار المواصفة و الهيكل النظامى المبنية علية المواصفة مع ذكر كل بند رئيسى بالمواصفة و القاء الضوء علية , و انواع المراجعات التى يمكن اتمامها بالنسبة للمواصفة , مع رسم الهيكل التسلسلى للمواصفة .
قد يتطلب منك هذا الشرح حوالى 25 الى 30 دقيقة و الى حوالى 3.5 صفحات اجابة.
اما بالنسبة IGC : فتكون الاجابة مختصرة نبذة على المواصفة مع رسم هيكلى تسلسلى مع ذكر رؤوس بنود المواصفة وقد تشمل الاجابة 10 دقائق و 1.5 صفحة اجمالا.

اما عن من لا يدرك عمق الاجابة فانة قد تخدمة الظروف بالحصول على الحدود الدنيا من درجات النجاح و ربك يسهلها على الجميع.
الفرق الواضح يكون فى عمق الدراسة والاسئلة والاجوبة , ايضا ايضاح تقدم هيئة النيبوش كل عام تقرير ممتحنون عن الامتحان و اصعب الاسئلة واجوبتها مايطلق علية Examiners report , و يعتقد معظم الدارسين من عدم ذوات الخبرة ان هذه الاسئلة نموذجية و هذا خاطىء جدا , فهى اجابات اايضاحية حتى تتعرف على المسار الصحيح للاجابة, فمثلا عند الرجوع للمثال فى الاعلى لن تجد الاجابة مكتوبة فى تقرير الممتحنون فيقول مثلا:
 فى خمسة اسطر او فقرة واحدة " و تمكن اغلب الدارسين من تفهم مغزى السؤال والاجابة علية وتشمل شرح المواصفة وبنودها مع الرسم الهيكلى والتسلسلى لها بالرغم من ان بعض الدارسين جنح خطا فى مقارنة النظام بنظم اخرى لمراجعة السلامة او الجودة والبيئة ". و فى مواضع اخرى يقول " وقد تمكن الدارسين من الاجابة السليمة على السؤال مما يعكس فهمهم الواعى للمواصفة فكثير منهم يتعامل معها فى حياته العملية ".

وشكرا جزيلا 
وليد محمود مرسى​


----------



## M.E (7 يوليو 2009)

الف مبروك و منها للأعلى ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 يوليو 2009)

ألف مبروك
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح الدائم


----------



## sayed00 (7 يوليو 2009)

الف مبروك وليد و الى الامام


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (8 يوليو 2009)

الأخ الفاضل المهندس وليد المرسى 

الف مليون مبروك الشهادة ومن تقدم الى تقدم ان شاء الله 

أخى هل لك أن تشرح لنا بأختصار المراحل التى مررت بها للحصول على igc والدبلومة وكم تتكلف 

شكرا لك مقدماً 

والف مليون مبروك مره تانية وبالتوفيق


----------



## حكيم لبنان (8 يوليو 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مسئول السلامة (8 يوليو 2009)

ألف ألف مبروك للاخ وليــد وان شاء الله تكون خطوة جيدة للتميز لو سمحت عايز اسال حضرتك اذا كنت اخذت هذه الشهادة فى مصر ياريت تقولى فين مكانها وبكام سعرها وهل الشرح باللغة العربية ام الانجليزية


----------



## نجمم (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## almasry (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## مروان البرنس (9 يوليو 2009)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك يا برنس واللهى الواحد بيفرح لما بيلاقى حد نجح وبقا كويس .. يارب يعللى مراتبك كمان وكمان والاقيك بقيت نائب مدير امن الاوشا !!


----------



## zeyadturk (9 يوليو 2009)

*:28:الف مبروك ان شاء الل**ه*
الف مليون مبروك الشهادة ومن تقدم الى تقدم ان شاء الله:1:​


----------



## المفتش الثاني (9 يوليو 2009)

ألف مبروك...
يبدو لي أنك امتحنت الوحدة الثانية والثالثة قبل الأولى...
سؤال.. هل كانت الوحدة الرابعة صعبة؟ كم عدد صفحات ال assignment ؟
أنا أدرس الدبلوم الآن ولكني لم أبدأ بال assignment بعد.. أتوقعها متعبة..
من خبرتك هل يكفي أن أعمل عليها لمدة شهرين أو ثلاثة؟


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (9 يوليو 2009)

congradulation. Alf Alf Mabrouk


----------



## Waleed Morsy (10 يوليو 2009)

*رد الاخوة الزملاء متعلق ببعض معلومات ادبلومة الدولية + دليل الدبلومة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
فى البداية اشكر كل من هنئنى واتمنى لكم كل تقدم وازدهار,
بالنسبة الى مكان الحصول تستطيع ان تدرس فى اى مكان بالوطن العربى او خارجه عن طريق الدراسة عن بعد.
اما بخصوص الترتيب فانا لم التزم تالترتيب النمطى ABCD وذلك تفاديا للاخفاق من حيث ان الوحدة الاولى اصعب من الباقى, وعلى فكرة معظم مراكز التدريب المعتمدة تنصح وترجح ان تاخذ الوحدة الاولى منفردة والثانية والثالثة معا الا اننى بعد قراءة دليل الدبلومة كاملا و قراءة مشاركات زملاء الدراسة على منتدى IOSH اكتشفت انه لا مانع من ان تحضر جميع الوحدات فى موعد اختبار واحد و هذا نص رسالة ارسلها لى احد الزملاء هاكم نصها "
Dear Waleed
I just received my final UNIT D results. I passed , which brings the NEBOSH Int Diploma to a close. Thank you very much for you in helping me achieve this goal! The help I was given during Unit D was invaluable!
 All others,I did units A, B and C exams in July and Unit D in September and passed all 4! Keep up all your hard work, it's worth it in the end!

Regards,
Wayne Ralph "​اما بخصوص الوحدة الرابعة D فهى تقرير مقدم من حوالى 20 الى 35 صفحة عن موقع عمل او ورشة او موقع انشائى وله دليل تفصيلى عن كيفية اعداده ولكن بدون امثلة, اما بخصوص الوقت الازم للدراسة الببلومة, فهو مختلف اولا للممارسين او لغير الممارسين , فبالنسبة للسادة ذوى الخبرة بالسلامة المهنية اعتقد ان كل وحدة تتطلب قراءة عامة لمدة 5 ايام و دراسة 10 ايام اما لغير الممارسين فارجح قراءة 15 و دراسة 15 دوم بواقع 4 ساعات الى 5 ساعات يوميا.

اما عن IGC فبعد قراءة دليل الدبلومة لم اجد مايلزم ان تجتاز IGC قبلها مما دفعنى الى تخطى مصروفات الشهادة وتوفيرها لنفقات الدبلومة, اما عن ما يشاع ان الشهادة خطوة اولى او شرط للقبول بالدبلومة فهذا فيه خطا وساوضحة 
ففى انجلترا هناك دبلومة مهنية متخصصة للسلامة والصحة المهنية للمهنيين والفنيين عبارة عن سنتين تسمىNVQ 4 & NVQ 5 وبما ان ان شهادة IGC مستوى 3 فينصح وبعض المراكز التدريبية الاكاديمية تضع ضوابط داخلية لها تشترط الحصول على شهادة النيبوش مسبقا , اما الدبلومة النيبوش سواء الدولية او المحلية فهى مستوى 6 وغير مهنى ولا يتطلب الحصول على شهادة النيبوش مسبقا و لكنمن البديهى ان من اجتاز الشهادة من قبل متمرس على نوعية الدراسة والاسئلة و تعطى تقدما ملحوظا عن باقى الزملاء من من لم يحصلوا على الشهادة.
من ايضا المعلومات المفيدة التى حصلت عليها من الدليل ان الدارس باستطاعتة تقديم تقرير الوحدة الرابعة بعد اجتياز احد الوحدات الثلاث الاولى و ليس النتظار حتى نهاية الوحدات الثلاث واجتازهم كما بعض الزملاء اهدروا و اضاعوا الوقت انتظارا.

مرفق دليل دبلومة النيبوش الدولية 

وشكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا
وليد محمود مرسى​


----------



## سيناوى81 (10 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يبارك لك و يزيدك من العلم النافع


----------



## os2_78 (10 يوليو 2009)

الف مليون مبروك ومزيد من التقدم والنجاح
ولا تنسى زكاة العلم
وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## hasan Nimah (11 يوليو 2009)

hi waleeed how are you borther, cangratualtion for you sucsses in passing the NEBOSH dep, Im so happy for you & Im sure that you desarve it.

brothre can you help me pls regarding unit D, just I want to see a draff for any Unit D report so I can start doing my report also.

best retards 

Hasan Ali Nimah


----------



## Waleed Morsy (11 يوليو 2009)

*unit D assignment Sample*

Dear Mr. Hassan,
no one will answer you this request, if you have not recieved the guide please let me do so, read it and if any section is not clear please ask to clear it and explained , unit D assignment could not be passed from one to another , this is prohibited malpractice.
i attached for you the guide for unit D and guide forms

note each training center running a unit D workshop against additional fees wich helps candidates to complete the report

best regards
waleed morsy​


----------



## Sami Baldo (14 يوليو 2009)

الف مبروك وربنا يوفقك لما فيه الخير.
نرجو مدنا بمعلومات حول دورة النيبوش وكيفية التسجيل لها والجلوس لامتحانها والحصول على الشهادة.
مرة أخرى وفقك الله
سامى سليمان/ مصفاة بترول الابيض - السودان


----------



## mouner23 (15 يوليو 2009)

انا اخدت اوشا جينرال وكنستركشن ومش عارف اعمل اية بعد كدة او اخد اية علشان اشتغل واريد ان اعمل فى الخارج ممكن احد ان يفيدنى وجزاة الله كل خير


----------



## الطالبالصغير (17 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله لك في الشهادة أخي وليد والعاقبة لنا
نساءل الله ان يدلنا الي الخير وان ينفع اخي وليد بما منى الله عليه


----------



## almsthi222l (18 يوليو 2009)

دكتور عدنان _ مهندس غسان
لو سمحتو هل بالإمكان الدراسة عن بعد لمثل هذا التخصص وكيفية الدراسة أرجو إفادتي فلو تسمح تراسليني على الإيميل [email protected] لتساعدني على دراسة هذا التخصص الجميل والنادر او الإتصال بي على 00966559635225أو 00966533669932 ولك جزيل الشكر .انتتظر ردكم بأسرع وقت ..


----------



## aladdinelsobnati (19 يوليو 2009)

Alsalam Alikom and Congratulation for achieving the NEBOSH international Diploma in Occupatioanl Health and Safety... I 'm glade I could find someone to share things about NEBOSH. I had my NEBOSH international Diploma November 2008. keep in touch regarding any health and safety issues. sorry for writting in English, I 've got a a problem with my computer. once again congratulation


----------



## almsthi222l (20 يوليو 2009)

الدكتور عدنان كيفية الإتصال بك للتنسيق للدورات القصيرة


----------



## خالد الزويد (22 يوليو 2009)

*برامج تدريبية مخفظة جدا للاعضاء ..*

تحية طيبة...
يقدم مركز المصدر السعودي للتدريب برامج في :
Electrical Systems Safety Requirements​1-5/08/2009​5 ايام​الدمام​Industrial Fire Risk Assessment, Safety & Emergency Planning​8-12/08/2009​5 ايام​الدمام​باسعار مخفضة جدا للاخوة الاعضاء...
لمن رغب التسجيل ماعلية سوى التواصل معي على الخاص...
وشكراً


----------



## علي الحميد (22 يوليو 2009)

الأخ خالد 

السلام عليكم

أنا مسجل في الدورة الثانية على حساب الشركة التي أعمل بها .. ممكن آخذ فرق المبلغ حق التخفيض كاش 

ترى امزح بس 

عساك على القوة وما قصرت


----------



## hasan Nimah (25 يوليو 2009)

Dear Brother waleed

I wish to thank you for giving me the NEBOSH DEP unit D guidelines, just I wan to ask, for the report do I have to do it in the attached form or there is other form for this task.

I so then I will to fill the from according to my findings then to send it to NEBOSH, otherwise can you send me the other form if available

Best regards


Your brother 


Hasan Nimah​


----------



## خالد الزويد (25 يوليو 2009)

مرحبا بك اخي علي....
ولعلك ان شاء الله تستفيد,
وايضا الاخوة فهي فرصة الالتحاق بمثل هذة البرامج المخفضة.


----------



## عبدالمنعم عمار (26 يوليو 2009)

إن شاء الله الف مبروووووك
سؤالي هل الدراسة عن بعد للدبلوم فكرة جبدة وعملية . وهل يوجد موقع ممكن نأخد منه المنهج
وبارك الله فيك ومبروك مرة ثانية


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (28 يوليو 2009)

مبروووووووووووك ألـــــــــ1000ــــــــــف مبرووووووووووووووك


----------



## خالد الزويد (29 يوليو 2009)

up............................


----------



## M.Kheir (31 يوليو 2009)

Dear brother Waleed 
Congratulation ,Thanks a lot
We would like you to put a plan how to study for Diploma and share it with us
i am student as well and will have Exams
if you have any thing that will help us please let Us Know


----------



## M.Kheir (31 يوليو 2009)

aladdinelsobnati قال:


> Alsalam Alikom and Congratulation for achieving the NEBOSH international Diploma in Occupatioanl Health and Safety... I 'm glade I could find someone to share things about NEBOSH. I had my NEBOSH international Diploma November 2008. keep in touch regarding any health and safety issues. sorry for writting in English, I 've got a a problem with my computer. once again congratulation


 Hi
that is great u got NEBOSH diploma as well
i will be very thankful if u could help me with this
wat was ur plan , have u got any books that will help , ur personal experince ,,, i will be glad for any thing u recommend
Thanks and 10000 Mabrook for all of u


----------



## الديب ن (31 يوليو 2009)

الف مبروك والى الامام في هدا المحال الواسع 

عند سؤال شخصي حيث اني نلت دبلوم في ادارة السلامة من البرتش سفتي كانسل British Safety Counil بعد امتحان في خمسة موديلس ودرجة النجاح في البرنامج لاتقل عن 80% ما مستوى هده الدبلوما بالمقارنة مع دبلوم النيوبش Nebosh 
نأمل الايضاح مما له اي معلومات


----------



## basemmmo (3 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز يوجد جامعة افتراضية اسمها must من امريكا تعطي شهادة الماجستير وتصدق الشهادات من الخارجية الامريكية ومن سفارة الدولة اللتي تسكن فيها لكن هل هي جامعة معترف فيها واستطيع ان اكمل الدكتوراه حضوريا ارجو الافادة ممن عنده تجربة او معلومات ولكم الشكر


----------



## على@ (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم وألف مبروك وربنا يزيدك​ انا محتاج منك بعض النصائح انا مهندس سلامة فى شركة كهربيئة 
ومعايا دورات وهى ( الاوشا & تحليل المخاطر & والاسعافات الاولية )

وعايز اخد دورات اكثر 
س : اخذ دورات اية و فين 
يارت ترد عليا

برجاء الافادة مع الشكر


----------



## Marwan Masjedi (11 أغسطس 2009)

*دورة osha باعتماد امريكي .*

*دورات جديدة*​​*مجال الامن والسلامة : *
*مركز صناعة المجد للتعليم والتدريب بالتعاون مع الجمعية العلمية السعودية للطب الباطني وإدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية بوزارة العمل الأمريكية بتقديم :*​ 

*1/ دورة **OSHA** دورة السلامة عام*​*(معتمدة 30ساعة تدريبية لمدة 5 أيام)*​ 


 *OSHA**نبذة **مختصرة عن* 
*هي ادارة السلامة والصحة المهنية بوزارة العمل الأمريكية، وهي الأدارة المسئولة عن وضع تشريعات ومواصفات السلامة والصحة المهنية.*

*نقاط العرض: *
*1- المركز يوفر المادة العلمية والمدربين المعتمدين من الولايات المتحدة الامريكية.*
*2- يحصل المتدرب على:*
* أ/ شهادة من المركز 
ب/ بطاقة الأوشا من **إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية بوزارة العمل الأمريكية** (الأوشا) بطاقة صادرة من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.*
*3- مده الدوره خمسة ايام مواعيد صباحيه او مسائيه ..*
*4**- تقام الدورة بفندق خمسه نجوم.* 
*ملاحظة*
*1/ امكانية عقد الدورة في منشأتكم *
*2/ امكانية تنسيق وحجز الفنادق والمواصلات للقادمين من خارج مدينة جدة *


*البرنامج المقترح لشهادة الأوشا 30 ساعة المنشئات *​*دورة السلامة*​​*اليوم الأول:*
*1.* *التعريف بالأوشا*
*2.* *وسائل الهروب وخطط الطوارىء*
*3.* *مخاطر الكهرباء*
*4.* *عزل الطاقة عن المعدات ووضع بطاقات التحذير عليها قبل إجراء أعمال الصيانة بها.*
*5.* *المناطق المصنفة خطرة*

*اليوم الثانى:*
*1.* *مخاطر المعدات والآلات*
*2.* *وسائل الحماية من المعدات والآلات*
*3.* *الصحة المهنية*
*4.* *الضوضاء وبرامج حماية القوى السمعية*
*5.* *الأمراض التى تنتقل بالدم*

*اليوم الثالث:*
*1.* *توصيل المعلومات عن مخاطر المواد الكيميائية*
*2.* *المواد الخطرة (المواد القابلة للإشتعال والمواد سريعة الإشتعال)*
*3.* *الرافعات الشوكية*
*4.* *العمل بأمان داخل الأماكن المحصورة*
*5.* *العدد اليدوية والآلية*

*اليوم الرابع:*
*1.* *مهمات ومعدات الوقاية الشخصية*
*2.* *برنامج حماية الجهاز التنفسى*
*3.* *الغازات المضغوطة وإسطوانات الغازات المضغوطة*
*4.* *أعمال اللحام والقطع*
*5.* *السلامة من الإشعاعات*

*اليوم الخامس:*
*1.* *أسطح العمل والسير (السلالم ، الدرج ، السقالات ......)*
*2.* *السلامة بالمعامل الكيميائية*
*3.* *طفايات الحريق وتوزيعها بمواقع العمل المختلفة *
*4.* *المواد المستخدمة فى إطفاء الحرائق ومكافحة ومنع الحرائق*
*5.* *المراجعة النهائية ، الإختبار النهائى*

*الدورة تشمل ورش عمل للمتدربين*​*Tel-Fax




: 02 6749097-02 6745097 Ext.104
 Mobile



:0564411409-0564411408 
 E-mail



: ayman@newfuturesa.com
Web:www.newfuturesa.com​*​


----------



## ابراهيم-82 (11 أغسطس 2009)

وين ممكن القى نيبوش للانساءات في الاردن


----------



## ismail alnajjar (12 أغسطس 2009)

i have got very good files for nebosh certificate if u need any just tell me and i will upload


----------



## طنش (13 أغسطس 2009)

ر ياخالد وياليت إذا كان لكم فرع في منطقة مكة تبلغني


----------



## Waleed Morsy (14 أغسطس 2009)

اخى العزيز 
شكرا لك , واجابة على سؤالك ان الدبلومتين على نفس المستوى 6 بالتقييم الانجليزى و لكن يشاع ان دبلومة النيبوش اكثر شهرة فى اوساط السلامة والصحة المهنية.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (17 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس و ليد الف مليون مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
لكن و بعد اذنك ممكن تساعد اخوانك في المنتدي و ذلك شرح الدبلومة مع رفع الملفات الخاصة بها 
مع توضيح اين اخذتها و من اراسله لكي احصل عليها و ماهي التكلفة و جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المسلمى (19 أغسطس 2009)

ألف مبروك واطيب التمنيات بدوام التوفيق


----------



## جمال سعدالله (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خير وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## MOHATTA34 (25 أغسطس 2009)

*أريد دورات معتمدة*

السلام عليكم أيها الأخوة الأفاضل
أنا مهندس كهرباء وأعمل حاليا كمهندس سلامة وصحة مهنية بشركة كيماويات
وقد قمت بالاضطلاع على بعض الوثائق التى وضعها بعض الأخوة الأفاضل فى المنتدى 
السؤال : ماهي الدورات المتاحة فى هذا المجال لكى أكون مهندس متخصصا فى هذا المجال ؟ 
علما أنى من جمهورية مصر العربية 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر 
:3::15:


----------



## المسلمى (25 أغسطس 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120936.html
ان شاء اللة تجد الرد على هذا الربط


----------



## Waleed Morsy (25 أغسطس 2009)

*معلومات عن شادة ودبلومة النيبوش*

الاخوة الاعزاء ,
كل ما يتعلق ب الشهادة او دبلومة النيبوش تجدونة فى زاوية النيبوش بالمنتدى او تتبع ردودى حول طرق دراسة النيبوش و اختباراتها.
وللتلخيص: ممكن داخها عن طريق دورة عامة تحجز فة مركز معتمد و تحضر الدروس و تختبر بعد ذلك او تاخذ الطريق الاصعب وهو الدراسة اون لاين او عبر الانترنت او الدراسة عن بعد بالكتب والملخصات.
سعر الشهادة النيبوش يتراوح من 500 جنيه استرلينى الى 1100 جنيه استرلينى 
و شكرا
برجاء مراجعة زاوية النيبوش للمزيد

م. وليد محمود مرسى


----------



## مراقب سلامة (26 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف مبروك لك ولجميع الأخوة الكرام


----------



## تركي88 (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يعطيك اللة العافية


----------



## amir (26 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز ابارك لك 
واسئل الله الغلي العظيم ان ينفعك بها وينفع المسلمين بك
واريد ان اعرف سعر الدورة وكيفية الحصول عليها


----------



## الحليف (27 أغسطس 2009)

الف مبروك واسأل الله تعال لك التوفيق


----------



## المستهب (29 أغسطس 2009)

أسأل الله أن يوفقك وأن يفتح عليك ولاتنسانا من المساعدة لنيل مثل هذة الشهادات


----------



## Waleed Morsy (29 أغسطس 2009)

*مدى اسعار دورات النيبوش*

*مدى اسعار دورات النيبوش* 
السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الاسعار تتراوح حيث نوع المادة العلمية و مدى الدعم والمشورة والمساعدة من السادة المدربين بالمراكز ويمكنى ان اعطيكم مدى للاسعار التى مررت بها او رايتها
شهادات النيبوش المختلفة مثل igc , fc , cc تتراوح من 500 جنيه استرلينى الى 1200 استرلينى.
اما دبلومة النيبوش الانجليزية الادارة البيئية تتراوح 800 استرلينى الى 1600 استرلينى.
اما دبلومة الدولية النيبوش للصحة والسلامة المهنية تتراوح مابين 2500 جنيه استرلينى الى 5000جنيه استرلينى.

والفرق بين الاسعار يكون مثلا بالنسبة للشهادة النيبوش ان بالسعر المنخفض يمكن ان تحظى بالتسجيل + بمادة دراسية فقط عبارة عن ملخصات او كتاب فقط اى لا يكون هناك اى نوع من انواع الشرح او الايضاح او مراجعة ماقبل الاختبار .
بالاضافة ان بعض المراكز تضيف تكلفة الضيافة والمشروبات اثناء الشرح .

- من يختار الارخص يجب ان يكون ذو خبرة مناسبة تسمح له بالدراسة منفردا والمراجعة دون الاعتماد على احد + اجادة كاملة لللغة الانجليزية كتابة و قراءة.

- اما من يختار القيمة المتوسطة او الاغلى فهو بالاضافة لاجادتة لللغة الانجليزية كتابة و قراءة يمكن ان يكون ليس ذو خبرة حيث يتلقى عروض و شرح لكل عنصر للدورة خلاف ورش العمل و مراجعة فبل الاختبار و عروض تقديمية و افلام .
وكل عام وانتم بخير

م. وليد محمود مرسى


----------



## Waleed Morsy (29 أغسطس 2009)

*حقيقة ام خيال هى المسميات العربية للتدريب لبعض الدورات فى السلامة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخوانى الاعزاء برجاء تحملى قليلا كى استضح الامر بعدما سمعت اشياء غريبة ما انزل الله بها من سلطان.
انا لا اعرف شيئا اسمه الشهادة البلاتينية و لا يوجد شىء بهذا المسمى على مستوى السلامة والصحة المهنية على الاطلاق و ايضا لا يوجد شىء اسمه الشهادة الذهبية لسلامة الصناعات البترولية, وهى ان افترضنا حسن النية مسمى محلى للاستهلاك المحلى و التروج الدعائى لا اكثر
و انما فى الحقيقة على ما شاهدت فى البلاتينية من احد الزملاء عبارة عن ثلاثة كورسات تدريبية او اربعة من ضمنها اوشا 30 ساعة انشاءات و 30 ساعة صناعات عامة 16 Disaster Site Worker .
فلماذا اللف والدوران عندما توهم المتدرب انه حصل على شهادة بلاتينية للسلامة والصحة المهنية ( اسم رنان و له بريق عند العرب والمصريين فقط) ولاكن اذا ما تعديت بها الى الشركات الاجنبية و الاستثمارات الغربية تكتشف الحقيقة.
فكفا وهما ما تسمونه الشهادة البلاتينية والذهبية و ربما الماسية !!!!!
قبرجاء عدم اللعب بمشاعر الاخوة الزملاء و تسمية الاشياء باسماء براقة ليس لها اصل و ما انزل الله بها من سلطان.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة

م. وليد محمود مرسى
B.Sc, PgDip, M.Sc
Nebosh Diploma OH&S
Nebosh Envi. Diploma
Osha Authorized Trainer
LA OHSMS
LA EMS​


----------



## ريزو77 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروووووووووك اخى الكريم وزادك الله علما نافعا يارب


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (3 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى الكريم 

لكل عمل سوق وبائع ومشترى 
تصور عندما يصل الامر الى التعليم والتدريب 

فى الحقيقه انا انظر بعين العتب لكل من يقوم بعمل دورات وبرامج ويمنحها تسميات مثل ما تفظلت بلاتينى وذهبي وووووووو من تسميات للاسف هى ترويج وتسويق واعتذر عن الكلمه ( ضحك على الذقون ) 
وهذا ما اقوله ندرة المعاهد والمراكز وقلة الخبره 
والجشع فى التسويق والرغبه فى الحصول على اموال تحصل من المتدربين 

السلامه ودوراتها عالميا ومهنيا ومن خبرتى المتواضعه لا تتعدى التالى وغيرها مجرد ضحك ولعب 

الدوره التاسيسه للسلامه للمبتدئين وهى تمنح للعمل فى كيفية حماية انفسهم 
ودبلوم السلامه المهنيه تمنح لموظفى السلامه المهنيه 
الشهاده الدوليه وهى التى تلبيى معايير وتعلميات السلامه على مستويات الدول العريقه فى السلامه لمعرفة قوانيين واسليب الاداره وانواعها للخبره فقط 
درجة الخبير وهى تعتمد على سنوات الخبره والدورات التخصصيه والمتنوعه التى يحصل عليها بالاضافه الى الدراسات العليا 
درجة الاستشارى هى ايضا كذلك تمنح لمن يتخصص فى مجال الاستشارات من خلال الخبره والدورات وعدد ساعات التدريب والعمل وغيرها 


وهناك دورات تخصصيه فى ا لسلامه مثل السلامه فى المخازن والسلامه فى الموانئ والمكارات والسلامه فى الهيئات التعليميه والسلامه فى المستشفيات وهكذا 
ومن ثم التدرج للحصول على دورة الاداره للسلامه المهنيه 
وهى الخطوات الاولى للحصول على الشهاده الدوليه م ومن ثم الخبير وبعدها الاستشارى 

اما باقى الذهبيه والبرونزيه والخشبيه والورقيه كلها تسميات ضحك ولعب


----------



## ضياء جاب الله (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*تهنئة و استفسار*

الف مبروك مهندس وليد , و لى عندك استفسار انا حصلت على NEBOSH general certificate و أود أن أحصل الدبلوما ممكن ترشدنى للمراكز التى تمنح الدبلوما فى مصر و هل ممكن ادخل الامتحان مباشرة و ما تكلفة الدبلوما فى حالة حضور الدبلوما و تكلفة دخول الإمتحان مباشرا و جزاكم الله عنا خير


----------



## jaguarjj (16 سبتمبر 2009)

يا جماعة الناس اللى هتروح تاخد الدورة دى فى الجامعة الامريكية انا بقولكو بلاش و هقول السبب
و هو ان الدورة اللى هتتاخد دى لمدة 3 ايام كل يوم 3 ساعات يعنى 9 ساعات فى حين انكو هتستلمو شهادات و ال2 اى دى على اساس انكو واخدين كورس 30 ساعة لو يهمكو الشهادات روحو لكن محدش هيستفيد كانكم دفعتو فلوس عشان تاخدو شهادة لكن انا بصراحة محبش اشترك فى نصباية زى دى و يا ريت المحاضر يراعى ضميره شوية و الامانة المسندة اليه و مش عشان هو مدرب اوشا معتمد يستغل ده فى انه يعمل نحتاية او سبوبة


----------



## hossammeligy (16 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو معرفة وقت ومكان بدء هذه الدورة ممكن عن طريق الميل 
[email protected]


----------



## hossammeligy (16 سبتمبر 2009)

منظم الدورة هذا ميلى ارسل لى عليه تعليمات بداية الدورة والمصروفات
موبايلى 0177900998/والميل/[email protected]


----------



## Waleed Morsy (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*عيب عيب عيب هذا الكلام الفارغ*

الى جميع الاخوة الزملاء الانتباه حيث لا يوجد شىء فى تدريبات الامن الصناعى او السلامة والصحة المهنيى يسمى الاوشا البلاتينية , هذا كلام فارغ و عيب ان تخدعوا زملاءكم المستجدين الذين يلهثوا وراء تدريبات بغرض تدعيم موقفهم و سيرتهم الذاتية.

انا ااسف لما اسمع مثل هذة المسميات . 
برجاء الاطلاع على مشاركتى و رد د. عدنان على هذا الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96315-28.html


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخوانى الاعزاء برجاء تحملى قليلا كى استضح الامر بعدما سمعت اشياء غريبة ما انزل الله بها من سلطان.
انا لا اعرف شيئا اسمه الشهادة البلاتينية و لا يوجد شىء بهذا المسمى على مستوى السلامة والصحة المهنية على الاطلاق و ايضا لا يوجد شىء اسمه الشهادة الذهبية لسلامة الصناعات البترولية, وهى ان افترضنا حسن النية مسمى محلى للاستهلاك المحلى و التروج الدعائى لا اكثر
و انما فى الحقيقة على ما شاهدت فى البلاتينية من احد الزملاء عبارة عن ثلاثة كورسات تدريبية او اربعة من ضمنها اوشا 30 ساعة انشاءات و 30 ساعة صناعات عامة 16 Disaster Site Worker .
فلماذا اللف والدوران عندما توهم المتدرب انه حصل على شهادة بلاتينية للسلامة والصحة المهنية ( اسم رنان و له بريق عند العرب والمصريين فقط) ولاكن اذا ما تعديت بها الى الشركات الاجنبية و الاستثمارات الغربية تكتشف الحقيقة.
فكفا وهما ما تسمونه الشهادة البلاتينية والذهبية و ربما الماسية !!!!!
قبرجاء عدم اللعب بمشاعر الاخوة الزملاء و تسمية الاشياء باسماء براقة ليس لها اصل و ما انزل الله بها من سلطان.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة

م. وليد محمود مرسى
B.Sc, PgDip, M.Sc
Nebosh Diploma OH&S
Nebosh Envi. Diploma
Osha Authorized Trainer
LA OHSMS
LA EMS​*


----------



## شراع الحب (22 سبتمبر 2009)

أين هو المكان المتاح فيه هذه الدورات

نرجو كتابة العنوان تفصيلى وأرقام الخدمة للإستعلام

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## mamado_7 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*دورة six sigma black belt فى مركز ASI (American Supplier Institute)*

نبذه عن المركز
هذا المركز شريك شرفى مع American Society for Quality - ASQ
هذا المركز يؤهلك للحصول على شهادة ASQ المعهد الأمريكى للجودة التى تقام أمتحناته فى الجامعه الأمريكيه بالقاهره فى شهر مارس وأغسطس من كل عام الإمتحان يكون على أيدى خبيره قادمه من الخارج. 

نبذه عن القورص
يعتبر نظام 6 سيجما هو احدث نظام تطبيقي شامل و متكامل تسخدم فيه كل التقنيات و الاساليب و الطرق التطبيقية الحديثة (احصائية , كمية , كيفية , حسابية )

_(Continuous Improvement Tools & Technique)_​ 
بهدف تقليل )الخطا/الفاقد و الهالك( الناتج اثناء جميع مراحل العمليات) الخدمية/الانتاجية( و الوصول بها الى 3,4جزء في المليون بمعنى انه اذا كانت الوحدة) الخدمية/الانتاجية ( تقوم بعمل انتاج مليون )عملية/جزء ( فالمسموح به )كخطا/كتالف او هالك( يجب ان لا يتجاوز اربعة فقط.

تكلفة القورص
للقورص أنظمه متعددة للحصول عليه 
الأول: أن تحضر شرح كامل مع حل أسئله وأمتحانات تعتبر أمتحانات مماثله تماماً لإمتحانات ASQ ويكون الحضور بمقر المركز بالقاهره بمدينة نصر على أن يكون المبلغ 9 ألاف جنيه مصرى

الثانى : أن تكون الدراسه ذاتيه ولكن سيحدد لك ميعاد كل فتره معينه فى خلال هذه الفتره تكون قد درست جزء معين تقوم بحل الأسئله عليه على العلم بأن المواد العلميه سيعطيها لك المركز على ان يكون المبلغ 3ألاف جنيه مصرى 

ملاحظات:
* إذا تم عمل مجموعه فى محافظه من محافظات مصر سيتجه المركز إلى هناك وسيقوم بشرح المنهج هناك بدلا من 
تحضر إلى القاهره
* إذا كنت موظف فى شركة وهذه الشركة مشتركه فى مركز تحديث الصناعه IMC سيصل مبلغ القورص من 9ألاف 
جنيه إلى 1500 جنيه مصرى ويرجى الإتصال فى هذه الحاله حتى يتم إخبارك بالورق اللازم (XXXXXXX)
* يوجد فى المرفقات بعض المستندات لزيادة المعلومات عن القورص والمركز والمحاضر
للإستفسار أو حجز القورص يرجى الإتصال على رقم XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Waleed Morsy (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*دورات السلامـة والصحـة المهنيـة - بمدينة شرم الشيخ*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة
ارجو من السادة الزملاء فيمن يرغب بالاطلاع على الملفات المرفقة للتعرف على تفاصيل الدورات التى ستقام بمدينة شرم الشيخ 15-22 اكتوبر 2009ز
1- دورة إدارة وتقييم المخاطر بالفنادق والمنشات السياحية 15-17 /10/2009
2- دورة مراجعي نظام إدارة الصحة والسلامة المهنية الاوساسohsas 18001:2007 18-22/10/2009
3- دورة السلامـة والصحـة المهنيـة للفنـادق والمنشـآت السياحيـة 18-22 10/2009 .
وذلك للعلم و الاحاطة,,,
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## بكر ضياء (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*مناهج ممتازة*

شكرا جزيلا اعتقد مناهج ممتازة لكن هناك عدة استفسارات 1تكاليف الدورة 2هل استطيع الحصول على فيزا لدخول مصر عن طريق الدورة


----------



## Waleed Morsy (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*موقع مصلحة الجوازات والهجرة المصرية*

اخى الكريم و
تمكنك الرجوع الى القنصلية او السفارة المصرية فى بلد اقامتك و برجاء الاطلاع على هذا الرابط لمصلحة الجوازات والهجرة المصرية, اعتقد تاشيرة الدخول سهلة جدا و الاقامة اسهل طريقة لها هى السياحة.
http://www.moiegypt.gov.eg/Arabic/Departments+Sites/Immegration/ForignersServices/Visa/

اما بالبسبة لسؤالك الاخر برجاء مراسلتى بالبريد اللكترونى متواجد فى صفحة بياناتى الشخصية.
وشكرا


----------



## بكر ضياء (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر اعتقد المشكلة الوحيدة هي قصر الفترة وعدم استطاعتي الحصول على فيزا


----------



## fire officer (4 أكتوبر 2009)

ممكن شرح بكيفيه الانضمام والمشاركه في هذه الدورات


----------



## marhman (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*دورة Nebosh*


 هذا الايميل وصلنى من شركة كونوت الخليج لخدمات الالتزام بخصوص دورة نبيوش 





Dear Sir:
 The Nebosh International certificate:

I would like to send you all my greetings and I wish you all the good health , also I just want to thank you for your intrest to register in the upcoming 
International NEBOSH Diploma for Occupational health and safety in Cairo..
The NEBOSH pool in the UK as well as our company' requirments are recommending very much for the delegates to do the 
NEBOSH International certificate ( IGC- level 3) first before preceding with the diploma ( level 6)..
Accordingly ,delegates are recommended to complete the NEBOSH General Certificate or equivalent to level 3 before embarking 
Upon the NEBOSH International Diploma course
You are kindly requested to register first in the upcoming NEBOSH international certificate IGC course for 10 days ( if not done yet)
Then you will be joining the diploma then as it would be a good introduction for the upcoming NEBOSH diploma accordingly 
 we have scheduled the upcoming IGC dates in October,09, as follows:

 week1 : 11th of October till the 15th of October ,09.
 week 2: 18th of October till 22nd of October ,09.
 Exam: 28th and 29th of October ,09.

 So please review the dates for the course in order to proceed with your 
 Reservation if timing will be applicable to you 

Course cost is AED 8450( $ 2300) which includes refreshment, lunch, 
 registration fees, examination fee, certificate and the course materials. 
 Course Location : (Sofitel Hotel ) in Cairo 
 Consultant : Dr.Osama Abdel Wahab ( Please find attached profile)

 The Nebosh International Diploma 

The NEBOSH International Diploma is a structured qualification to enable you to progress your career 
In health and safety and offers the academic requirements for chartered membership of IOSH, it aims to 
Provide the knowledge and understanding that underpins competent performance as a health and safety 
Professional. The application of this knowledge with relevant structured experience will assist the development 
Of competency as a health and safety professional.

The NEBOSH International Diploma comprises 4 units and a preparatory unit for communication and training skills 

Unit A : Managing Health and safety 
Element (1): Principles of health and safety management 
Element (2): Loss causation and prevention in the work place 
Element (3): Identifying hazards, assessing and evaluating risk 
Element (4): Risk Control and emergency planning 
Element (5): Organizational factors
Element (6): Human factors
Element (7): Regulating health and safety 
Element (8): Measuring health and safety performance 

Unit B: Hazardous agents in the workplace 
Element (1): General aspects of occupational health and hygiene 
Element (2): Principles of Toxicology and Epidemiology 
Element (3): Hazardous substances: evaluating risk
Element (4): Hazardous substances: prevention and protective measures 
Element (5): Hazardous substances: monitoring and maintenance of control measures 
Element (6): Biological agents 
Element(7): Physical agents (1): noise and vibration 
Element (8): Physical agents (2): radiation and thermal 
Element (9): Psycho-social agents 
Element (10): Ergonomic agents 

Unit C: Workplace and work equipment 
Element (1): General workplace issues 
Element (2): Principles of fire and explosion 
Element (3): Workplace fire risk assessment 
Element (4): The storage, handling and processing of dangerous substances 
Element (5): Work equipment 
Element (6): Machinery Safety 
Element (7): Mechanical handling 
Element (8): Electrical safety 
Element (9): Safety in construction and demolition 
Element (10): environmental pollution and waste management 

Unit D: Application of health and safety theory and practice 
Delegates are required to make detailed review of health and safety performance of 
A workplace or organization and produce a justified action plan to improve performance 
In an assessment of approximately 8000 words 

Your learning is supported by Connaught Diploma website, there are 3 hours exam, one for each unit 
Respectively and 1 written assignment, on the successful completion of the international diploma and registration 
And participation in the Initial professional development ( IPD) , the designator letters GradIOSH can be used 
On satisfactory completion of IPD over 2 years, a skills based portfolio and professional peer review, this lead 
To CMIOSH ( Chartered member of institution of Occupational safety and health)

The International NEBOSH Diploma is 6 weeks over 11/12 months plus 3 half days for the exam 

We will arrange the International NEBOSH Diploma dates ( in Cairo) just after the IGC course is done 
we have scheduled the upcoming NEBOSH International Diploma dates in January 2010, as follows:
Week 1: 28th Feb to 4th March 
Week 2:- 25th to 29th April 
Week 3:- 6th to 10th June 
Exam:- July 
Week 4:- 25th to 29th July 
Week 5:- 19th to 23rd September 
Week 6:- 14th to 18th November 
Exam:- January 
Exam:- January 
The international NEBOSH Diploma costs ( 9,537 $) , that are inclusive of all course material 
Meals and key supporting documents refreshment, lunch, 
 registration fees, examination fee, certificate etc..

The payments should be in six installment, meaning USD 1,589 each installment, and the installment payment should be done at least 2-3 weeks before each course 
Course Location : (Sofitel Hotel ) in Cairo.. 


 You can arrange the payment by credit card, check, bank transfer or deposit 
 it as per accounts details below. 

 Payable to: CHSS Gulf FZ LLC 
 Account Number: 02 0719316001 
 Swift code: BBME AEAD 
 Bank: HSBC - Jebel Ali, Dubai UAE 

 In case of credit card payment: 
 Credit Card Holder Name: 
 Card Number: 
Card expiry date: 
 Security Number (last 3 digits at the back of card): 
 Card type (visa or master)

Thanks and Regards
 Hesham Fouad
Sales Account Manager Egypt
Connaught Compliance Gulf Services FZ LLC
Tel: +20 100 587800 

Winners of the 2008 NEBOSH International Certificate candidate & NEBOSH General Certificate candidate
Please consider the environment before printing this e-mail
The information contained in this message or any of its attachments may be confidential and is intended for the exclusive use of the addressee(s). Any disclosure, reproduction, distribution or other dissemination or use of this communication is strictly prohibited without the express permission of the sender. The views expressed in this email are those of the individual and not necessarily those of Corporate Health & Safety Solutions Ltd. Corporate Health & Safety Solutions Ltd may monitor the ******* of emails sent and received via its network for the purposes of ensuring its compliance with its policies and procedures. Corporate Health & Safety Solutions Ltd is part of the National Britannia Group. The registered office of Corporate Health & Safety Solutions Ltd is Connaught House, Pynes Hill, Rydon Lane, Exeter EX2 5TZ. The place of registration is England and Wales. The company registration number is 4053434



















​Connaught plc is a FTSE 250 company. We are the UK's leading provider of integrated services operating in the compliance, social housing and public sector markets.​


----------



## kinghse (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا اخى وفق الله*


----------



## starmoooon (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الرجاء ماهو ميعاد دورة السلامه والصحه المهنيه وكيفية الحضور وكيف أصبح أخصائى سلامه وبيئه


----------



## سياتل (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*الان دورات osha بالمنطقة الشرقية*

Who Are We ​ 
Saudi ProHouse is an internationally authorized training and consulting firm. Our primary focus is on increasing employers' awareness regarding the benefits, and need, of Health & Safety in the workplace, providing health and safety training, as well as consultation services. We are the only official Representative of the OSHA Training Institute at the Rocky Mountain Education Center of the United States. We are also currently the sole training center in the Middle East that is authorized to conduct official OSHA courses and issue the corresponding training cards from the US Occupational Safety & Health Administration (OSHA). Our Trainers and consultants have years of experience working with OSHA, and teaching OSHA courses. We currently offer the OSHA 10 and 30 hour courses for construction, and general industry, as well as the 500 and 501 courses. In addition we can provide most other OSHA courses upon request. ​ 
VISIT THE WEBLINKE BELOW​ 

www.saudiprohouse.com​ 


​


----------



## بكر ضياء (27 أكتوبر 2009)

د0عدنان
ممكن مساعدتي في الحصول على الدبلوما الاحترافية ومعرفة التكاليف المالية واماكن اقامتها


----------



## toni82 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ياباشمهندس
انا محمد من السودان واود ان اتدرب فى الاكاديمية الامريكية . فى مجال السلامة المهنية ولاكن لا يوجد مركز فى السودان.
بالنسبة للتعليم عن بعد اود ان اسال عن إمكانية الإنتساب..

لك كل الشكر والتقدير..


----------



## sayed_elcouch (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ماهى الاسعار واين سيكون مكان الدورة


----------



## سياتل (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الرجاء الاتصال على المركز و الاستفسار منهم على الارقام الي بالرابط 


http://www.saudiprohouse.com/home/contact.html


----------



## nahrawy_mohamed (31 أكتوبر 2009)

هل يوجد في مصر مكان يمنح درجة الماجستير في السلامة والصحة المهنية


----------



## fattema (1 نوفمبر 2009)

يا اخوان انا بدي اعرف ما هو منهاج دورة الدبلوم في السلامة المهنية و دورة safety officer


----------



## ايهابمحمد (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مطلوب عمل دراسه مروريه بابو ظبى لو فى اى شخص عنده معلومات تقدر تفيدنى فى عمل هذه الدراسه او مكان لاخذ دورات به لتعلم كيفيه عمل الدراسه اكون شاكر جدا له ارجو المساعده


----------



## سياتل (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

لقد لاحظت اني موضوعي قد اضيف مع موضوع اخر ,, بس المشكلة ان الموضوعين مختلفين .

على العموم , اذا كان هناك خطاء ولم الاحظه, فمنكم السموحه

تحياتي


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (24 نوفمبر 2009)

dr rawda قال:


> السلام عليكم ,,,,,جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس وليد علي الشرح المبسط لشهادات و دورات السيفتي و لو اني اختلف معك بعض الشئ في تقسيم الدورات بهذا الشكل,,,,صحيح ان دورات و دبلومات النيبوش تعطي معلومات و خبرة اكثر من الاوشا و لكن ذلك بسبب ان دورات الاوشا سبب ايجادها في امريكا و كما تعلم جيدا ,,,هو ايجاد قواعد بسيطة و سهلة في التطبيق فعلا في مجال السيفتي و هي طبعا لا تهدف للربح علي الاطلاق,,,و بصراحة و اللهي كتجربة شخصية لي ,,,لم اجد اي شخص من العاملين في مجال السيفتي في امريكا من الذين قابلتهم اثناء رحلتي الي هناك ,,قد فكر في الاستزادة بأخذ دورات النيبوش بجانب دورات الاوشا و علي فكرة هم ليسوا عمالا و منهم من يعمل كخبير في السيفتي,,,,,اما النيبوش فهي شهادات لها قيمة كبيرة و تهتم في دراستها الي جانب السيفتي بجانب الادارة ايضا,,,و لكنها دورات مكلفة جدا جدا ,,,و خاصة بالنسبة لمن يدرس هذه الدورات علي حسابه الخاص ولا توجد له شركة تدفع له,,, ,, ,,لذا فرأيي و الله اعلم ان المهندس الذي يريد الالتحاق بمجال السيفتي عليه ان يقرا كثيرا في هذا المجال و يكتفي بأخذ بعض الشهادات المعقولة الثمن مثل الاوشا (حتي يكون فكرة معقولة عن السيفتي) و عندما يتمكن من العمل في شركة كبيرة ,,,تدفع له هذه الشركة تكاليف دبلومات او شهادات النيبوش,,,و الله اعلم,,,,,,ما رأيكم يا اخواني ,,,هل توافقوني الرأي أم لا
> 
> dr rawda el sheikh
> master and phd in oh&s
> ...



مرحبا د/ روضا 
كل الكلام الذى سبق انا شخصيا مؤيدك فيه وهو واضح بطريقة عملية تماما , حيث ان السلامة والصحة المهنية ليست شهادة فقط اوالسعى لاكثر من ذلك للحصول على دبلومة او غيره من الشهادات , ولكن هل من الممكن ان تحاولى مرة اخرى من اقناع العقل الذى يعمل فى هذا المجال بمدى اهمية هذه الطبيعة فى العمل وان يتعرف على الوسط الذى يعمل به لكى يحدد ويعلم ويصلح مما هو بصدده وان يبتكر او يحاول اكثر مما هو مطلوب منه لتامين من هم موكلين بحمايتهم وتامين طبيعة العمل والمكان والسعى دوما بشكل اكثر فعالية فى نجاح المنظومة التى يعمل بها, دون تضييع الوقت فى التفكير الكثير للحصول على الدبلومة والماجستير من اجل (الانعرة الفاضية)والتباهى بالشهادات على الورق وترك الموقع الهام الذى هو بصدده . 
حقيقى لسعادتك دور كبير فى التوعية ,التى نسميها الثقافة العمالية بمشمولها الكبير, والله معك ويقويكى.

تحياتى 
م/ابراهيم توفيق


----------



## Waleed Morsy (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*اختلاف الانظمة المعتمدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة
اخوانى الاعزاء,, بالاشارة لمقتبس د رضوى و المهندس توفيق, انا ما ذكرتة بخصوص تقسيم دورات السلامة والصخة المهنية بهذا الشكل , انما يقصد به الاشارة الى CPD فى هذا المجال من السادة المهندسين اللذين يتطلعون الى مواقع متقدمة بمنظومة السلامة المهنية بالمنشءات الصناعية, 
اما بخصوص عدم وجود اهتمام لدى المتخصصين الامريكيين بالنيبوش, فهذا منطقى لانه نظام انجليزى, ففى امريكا يوجد هيئات وجمعيات تمنح عضويتها الاحترافية للقادرين على اجتياز شروط و اختبارات مثل certified safety professional الصادر عن BCSP | Board of Certified Safety Professionals الامريكى والاضلاع البسيط على الشروط سوف تكتشف ان مثل هذه الهيئات تشترط مجالات دراسة فى البكالوريوس والتعليم الفنى لكى تقبل بالتسجيل ثم يسجل بالاختبارات الفنية و برسوم تقترب من الالف دولار فى المستوى الاول والثانى .

سيدتى العزيزة تدريبات الاوشا كما هو الوارد فى تعليمات دورة اعتماد المدرب المعتمد انها تدريب خاص بالعمال و ليس للسادة المدراء و متخذى القرار بمجال السلامة المهنية.
وشكرا


----------



## ماجدالخليفه (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مممكن احد يدلني على اي معهد لتدريب السلامه في المملكه العربيه السعوديه ولو دورات قصيره ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجدالخليفه (15 ديسمبر 2009)

صباح الخير اريد ان التحق باحد الدورات يادكتور عدنان في مجال السلامه وهل حضور الدوره عن طريق الانترنت اخوك ماجد البريد الالكتروني 00000 وارجو الرد باسرع وقت ممكن
[email protected]


----------



## 1q2w3e (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي 
هل لكم مقر في الاردن ؟ ما هو العنوان و رقم الهاتف
مع جزيل الشر


----------



## 1q2w3e (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*(يرجى التصحيح خطا مطبعي)*
*السلام عليكم اخي 
هل لكم مقر في الاردن ؟ ما هو العنوان و رقم الهاتف
مع جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## alishsahen (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*يوجد دورات فى مصر*

يوجد دورات مدعمة من قبل الاتحاد الاوروبى فى مصر بنصف الثمن


----------



## م/محمد عزب (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*IIRSM Now In Egypt - Join*

الاصدقاء والاخوة 
تحية طيبه وبعد 
اتمني ان تصلكم هذه الدعوة وانتم في احسن حال وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجري الجديد 
كما احب ان اشاركم في حدث عالمي بارض مصر وهو البدء في انشاء فروع لمعهد ادارة المخاطر والسلامه بانجلترا والمعروف باسم IIRSM وقد اتيحت لي فرصه لمقابلة مسئولين لهذا المعهد بمعرض مفسيك لانظمة الاطفاء 
برجاء فحص الملفات المرفقه وهي 
مقدمه حول المعهد 
معلومات الاتصال بمملي المعهد 
استمارة تسجيل العضويه 

كذلك فانه يجب ان تكون هناك مجموعات لعدد لايقل عن خمسين عضو حتي يمكن ان يكون التسجيل بسعر منخفض والاستفادة من خدمات المعهد والتدرج في العضويه 

ولهذا الغرض قام مجموعه من المتطوعين بانشاء جروب 
المجموعه العربيه لمحترفي السلامه علي الفيس بوك علي الرابط التالي 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=210674262371 

اتمني الاستفادة للجميع 
تحياتي 
مهندس محمد عزب​
Dear colleagues & brothers ,​​
Good day & happy new Hejrie year I would like to share with your good selves the newest global safety activity in Egypt as the International Institute of Risk and Safety Management (IIRSM) on going to build up IIRSM chapter in Egypt ​

Please find attached file of : 
IIRSM introduction & overview 
Membership form 
IIRSM contact Info 
Colleagues with pleasure I would like to announce the first enhancement network group to establish IIRSM Egyptian group (Arabian Safety Professional – ASP facebook group ) below link 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=210674262371 please join & invite your friends​​thanks & best regards ​Eng Mohamed Azzab ​


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور مهندس محمد

ممكن تفاصيل اكثر ما هى مميزات العضوية لديهم؟


----------



## م/محمد عزب (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي المشاركه 
ان شاءالله نحن بصدد عمل جروب قوي علي الفيس بوك لهذا الغرض 
حيث ما فهمته اثناء مقابلتي لبعض من فريق العمل بالمعهد هو انك من الممكن ان تقوم بتقييم الخاطر والاحتياجات التدريبيه لاي من منشات الصناعيه واعتمادها من المعهد ولكن 
لابد من وجود فرع للمعهد بمصر اولا وكذلك اجتياز مجموعه جديدة من البرامج التدريبيه المنقدمه 
يمكنك المشاركه علي الجروب 

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=210674262371
وسوف ادع ممثلي المعهد للاجابه علي اي استفسار اضافي 
وخاصة رسوم العضويه حيث من الممكن -انشاء الله - تخفيضها لتكون معقوله 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## ESSAAMOO (23 ديسمبر 2009)

هل بمكن لمن اخد دبلومة with cost 9000 $ NEBOSH معتمدة من ان يرتفع اجره في مصو و الخليج و هل هناك كورسات اخري يجب ان تؤخذ مع توضيح ما هس اكثر دول الخايج طلبا لهذا التخصص مع العلم باني مهندس كهرباؤ و خبرة سنة RISK MANGEMENT NGINEER كذلك المرتبات المقترحة*


----------



## al7alm (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة للسلامة المهنية في بلدي العزيز ليبيا لا ترا لها اي اهتمام الا في مجال النفظ والمرتبات بسيطة تقريبا 
من 700 دينار الي 1300 تقريبا هدا بالنسبة للشركات الوطنية اما الاجنبية اكثر شوي
انا درسة بيئة صناعية ولم اشتغل بيها الي الان من سنة 2000


----------



## sayed00 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

essaamoo قال:


> هل بمكن لمن اخد دبلومة with cost 9000 $ nebosh معتمدة من ان يرتفع اجره في مصو و الخليج و هل هناك كورسات اخري يجب ان تؤخذ مع توضيح ما هس اكثر دول الخايج طلبا لهذا التخصص مع العلم باني مهندس كهرباؤ و خبرة سنة risk mangement ngineer كذلك المرتبات المقترحة*


 
اخى الكريم

نعم انا معك فى غلو سعر شهادة النيبوش لكن فمعظم دول الخليج و خصوصا الامارات و قطر تكون وسيلة لفتح سوق كونها من الشهادات التى تدرس و تغطى الكثير من المجال

لكن هل تفيد هذه الدورة بدون خبرة عملية؟؟ اعتقد لن تفيد كثيرا و فرص العمل تكون بناء على الخبرة العملية و مدى تحملك لمسؤوليات العمل

دائما نصيحتى لمن يريد الحصول على النيبوش ان يكون قد عمل بالمجال لفترة تمكنة من فهم المادة العلمية و كذلك التطبيق العملي

و بعدين كل شيئ نصيب و العمل رزق من رب العباد

تحياتى


----------



## abdoonline_1 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
دكتور عدنان
انا من مصر وكنت اود ان احصل على دورات تمكنى من الحصول على عمل بقسم hseq
 بالشركة التي اعمل بها,هل يمكنك مساعدتي؟
لاني لا اعلم ما هى الدورات و اين ادرسها؟ و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ماجدالخليفه قال:


> مممكن احد يدلني على اي معهد لتدريب السلامه في المملكه العربيه السعوديه ولو دورات قصيره ولكم مني جزيل الشكر



الاخ / ماجد
راجع الرابط التالى وهو فى السعودية
wepsite : www.newfuturesa.com 
******************************************
Ali M. Al Naimy
TRAINING COORDINATOR
New Future Center
​+966-2-6749097 
[​+966-2-6749598
[email protected]


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*موقع الهيئة المصرية العامة للمواصفات والجودة*



abdoonline_1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> دكتور عدنان
> انا من مصر وكنت اود ان احصل على دورات تمكنى من الحصول على عمل بقسم hseq
> بالشركة التي اعمل بها,هل يمكنك مساعدتي؟
> لاني لا اعلم ما هى الدورات و اين ادرسها؟ و لكم جزيل الشكر


 ممكن تراجع الرابط التالى 
إدارة الموقع : موقع الهيئة المصرية العامة للمواصفات والجودة 
http://www.eos.org.eg/Public/ar-eg/Training/


----------



## المهندسه عبير (30 ديسمبر 2009)

حلوه كتير الدورات وبتفتح مجالات للعمل بس كيف المشاركه


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (30 ديسمبر 2009)

المهندسه عبير قال:


> حلوه كتير الدورات وبتفتح مجالات للعمل بس كيف المشاركه



ياباشمهندسة عبير , البيانات التالية موجودة أخر الصفحة وهى كالتالى:

كيف تحصل على خدمة التدريب والتأهيل
أولا : خدمة التدريب :يمكن الاتصــــــــــال بإدارة التدريب بالهيئـــــــــــــــة على رقــــــــم تليفون : 22845522– 22845524 داخلى 262
الفاكس المركزى 22845504
وفى حالة طلبكم لأي من البرامج التدريبية ، يرجى التكرم بإستيفاء إستمارة التسجيل وإرسالها على فاكس رقم : 22845504 ، أو على البريد الإليكترونى : E-mail :- [email protected]
مع العلم بأن رسوم السداد تسدد بالجنيه المصرى للمصريين وبالدولار لغير المصريين . 
يمكن الإتصال بإدارة التدريب بالهيئة على رقم تليفون :
22845522 – 22845524 داخلى : 262 
الكيميائى / أمية على حسن : 0164068252 .
ثانيا: خدمة التأهيل :تليفون خدمة العملاء :22845503 
للاتصال بوحدة التأهيل :المهندس محمد عبد الحفيظ غزالى 0106348367


----------



## العربى تلكوم (2 يناير 2010)

عزيزى الاخ سيد سلام
اريد من فضلك معرفة ما هى الشهادة العالمية الcsp
ولكم الشكر


----------



## sayed00 (3 يناير 2010)

العربى تلكوم قال:


> عزيزى الاخ سيد سلام
> اريد من فضلك معرفة ما هى الشهادة العالمية الcsp
> ولكم الشكر


 
اخى العربى

بالنسبة للشهادة CSP تعتب من اعلى الشهادات فى المجال 

الكثير من المعلومات عنها ستجدها هنا

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## سياتل (3 يناير 2010)

*1999 ريال لدورة الاوشا osha*

السلام عليكم

الان و لمدة محدودة دورة الاوشاء 30 ساعة ب 1999 ريال فقط.. وفي فندق خمس نجوم. المدرب امريكي ( مايكل كوكز). 


To all HSE and Training professionals in the Kingdom,​ 
Saudi ProHouse, the official representative and partner of the OSHA Training Institute at the Rocky Mountain Education Center in the USA, invites you to take advantage of our special offer on OSHA training courses for the first quarter of 2010. We will offer both the OSHA 10 hour construction safety course, and the OSHA 30 hour construction safety course at a reduced rate for all courses up to March 31, 2010. You may find the details and pricing for this special offer listed below. Please contact us for registration, or if there are any questions.​ 





*OSHA 30 hour Construction Safety Course*​ 
All successful candidates will receive 30 hour Course Completion Cards from the Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA), a division of the US Department of Labor.​ 
*Course Duration*: 5 days​ 
*Course Cost:* 1,999 SAR per trainee, with additional corporate volume discounts available.​ 
*Topics Covered:*​ 
- Introduction to OSHA and Subpart C
- OSHA "Focus Four" Hazards including, Fall Protection, Electrical Safety, Struck By, and Caught in/between
- Personal Protective and Lifesaving Equipment
- Health Hazards in the Construction Industry
- Stairway and Ladder Safety
- Fire Protection and Prevention
- Hand and Power Tool Safety
- Scaffolds
- Excavations
- Effective Safety and Health Programs
- Powered Industrial Vehicles​ 
*Course Dates:*​ 
January 23-27
February 20-24
March 27-31​ 

*OSHA 10 Hour Construction Safety Course*​ 
All successful candidates will receive 10 hour Course Completion Cards from the Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA), a division of the US Department of Labor.​ 
*Course Duration:* 2 days​ 
*Course Cost:* 749 SAR per trainee, with additional corporate volume discounts available​ 
*Topics Covered:*​ 
- Introduction to OSHA and Subpart C
- OSHA "Focus Four" Hazards including, Fall Protection, Electrical Safety, Struck By, and Caught in/between
- Personal Protective and Lifesaving Equipment
- Health Hazards in the Construction Industry
- Materials Handling and Storage
- Hand and Power Tool Safety
- Scaffolds
- Stairway and Ladder Safety​ 
*Course Dates:*​ 
February 2-3
March 2-3​ 


Kind Regards,​ 
*Michael Cucuz*
*Manager of Operations and Training*
Tel: +966 3 857 0964
Fax: +966 3 858 7456
Mob: +966 548 865 815
email: [email protected]
Web: saudiprohouse.com​


----------



## ج محمد غريب (5 يناير 2010)

من بلد الكفاح ارض مصر العزيرة 
محمد غريب يحيك يا بشمهندس سيد انا جيولوجى اعمل من عامين ونصف فى شركة بترول فى رأس غارب 
راتبىبكل الاحوال لا يتجاوز 2000ج فى الشهر مع العلم اننى اعمل فى حقول الشركة والمكتب الرئيسى بالقاهرة يعنى 21 يوم عمل 7 اجازة والحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## mhs35 (7 يناير 2010)

ياليت احد يفيدنا 
عن طريقة الاشتراك والدفع


----------



## ميرندا ليمون (7 يناير 2010)

ممكن طريقة الدفع
والمكان اللي بتصير فيه الدورة
اذا قريب من البحرين مثلا في الخبر او الدمام بأشترك .
بس اذا أبعد من هالمسافة صعبة شوي .

يا ريت تفيدنا يالحبيب


----------



## سياتل (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

اعتقد ان طريقة الدفع ستكون عن طريق "تشيك" او نقدا.. موقع المعهد بالدمام في النوفيتيل مقابل وكالة الهوندا, طريق الكباري.

و الدورة ستكون في فندق 5 نجوم حسب الاتصال بالمعهد. المدرب يقول ان الدورة اكتملت لهذا الشهر فسارعوا للشهر القادم لان العدد قليل للدورة يعني ما يقارب 15 شخص للكورس لتعم الفائدة و الكل يفهم.

يمكن ايميل المعهد على [email protected]



تحياتي


----------



## علي الحميد (8 يناير 2010)

عادة ماتعلن المراكز ذات الجودة المنخفضة بهذه الطريقة...

إما موضوع في منتدى أو رد في الجرائد الالكترونية وهكذا ...

شخصياً لا أثق بمراكز تدريب تحاول الاعلان ببلاش .. لو كان المركز ثقة وقوي لما احتاج هذه الطريقة في الاعلان... 

كما ان الاعلان لا يعطي المصداقية الكاملة...


----------



## سياتل (8 يناير 2010)

الاستاذ المهندس علي السبيعي 

شكرا لمرورة على الموضوع , و حبيت اوضح شي ان هذا الاعلان جايني على الايميل و انا بحكم اشتراكي بالمنتدى حبيت افيد دون ادنى تفكير بالربح. 

و اتوقع ان المعهد او المركز لا يعلم بالاعلان بالمنتدى لانى اتصلت عليهم و لا يتكلمون عربي, و تقدر تكلمهم بالتلفون حتى يطمأن قلبك من اي شك. 

عموما شكلك انك متحسس من الموضوع , و اذا تعرف احد من المشرفين قولوا يحذف الموضوع.

تحياتي


----------



## مصراوى وأفتخر (11 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## safety113 (12 يناير 2010)

*هل تعاني من اجل الحصول على شهادة بمجال السلامة ادخل وشارك*

هل عانيت من اجل الحصول على شهادة بالسلامة؟
الا ترى ان معظم الشركات باتت تطلب المؤلين مع الشهادات للعمل بمجالات السلامة؟
ان الحصول على شهادة بالسلامة تجد العديد من المعوقات:
اولا: لا يوجد مدربين معتمدين بكل البلاد العربية
ثانيا: ليست كل ظروف الناس مؤاتية للسفر من اجل التدريب
ثالثا: التكاليف الباهظه لهذه الدورات
لذلك يدور الان حراك قوي متفاعل على منتديات سلامتك من اجل فتح دورات للتدريب على السلامة
نرجو من كل المعنيين بالسلامة /مدربين - متدربين - مشرفين - مدراء -/
الدخول والمشاركة على الرابط التالي:


http://hseq.forumotions.com/montada-f10/topic-t1117.htm#3656

نرجو من الجميع اخذ الموضوع بجدية
وفقكم الله وشكرا


----------



## sayed00 (12 يناير 2010)

كمدير لمنتديات سلامتك

كنت اول الداعمين للفكرة لعلمى بمعاناة الكثير للحصول على الشهادة - ربما يدفع المال لمجرد الشهادة بدن دراسة و نزج بة فى مواقع العمل بدون دراية

اضم صوتى الى صوت اخى لاناشد الاخوة المدربين و من يرغب فى الدراسة الانضمام بالرئ و الموافقه المبدئية و ان شاء الله سوف نرتب طريقة الدراسة و اعتماد الشهادات

شاركونا


----------



## xalainx (12 يناير 2010)

*مرحبا ملاييين و لا يسدن بعرب السلامة

اول بادي اشكركم على ما تتطرحونه من افكار تحفزنا على المبادرات الطيبة

و ان شاء الله بتحصلون الدعم من المدربين الكفىء 

و ربيـه يوفقكم للخيــر 

*


----------



## sayed00 (13 يناير 2010)

هلا و الله

منتظرين مشاركتك معنا ... ليس فقط المدربين بل من يستطيع الاضافة لنا مرحبا بة

تحياتى


----------



## الدوسري74 (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
نعم اخي الحبيب اضم صوتي الى صوتك 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (13 يناير 2010)

و انا ايضا انضم اليكم في هذا الموضوع


----------



## تيم الحسن (13 يناير 2010)

طبعا اهذا المجال من واقع خبرتى العملية الطويلة اصبح فى غاية الاهمية لتفادى حدوث خسائر بالمنشأت الصناعية الكبرى او المدن السكنية و منشأت تكرير النفط و كافة نواحى الحياة المختلفة بما فيها بيوتنا التى نعيش فيها و انا شخصيا مستعد بخبرتى الطويلة بهذا المجال لكى افيدكم بها فى اى وقت و بأى مكان و شكرا


----------



## alkhwarizmy master (13 يناير 2010)

موضوع متميز


----------



## mostafamwafy (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء
والاخ سيد سلام خاص جدا
لانه عضو مجتهد ويفيدنا كثيرا
وفقنا الله واياكم جميعا لما فيه خيرنا
انا اعمل باحدى الشركات فى ابو ظبى فى مجال الانشاءات 
ومؤهلى بكالريوس تربية رياضية
ولكنى اعمل بالسلامة والصحة المهنية منذ 17 عام
وتنقلت من مراكز عديدة فى مهنتى ولكنى اعمل الان 
safety officer
وده طبعا ادنى من مراكزى السابقة
ولكن حاجتى الملحة للسفر للعمل بالخارج جعلتنى اقبل الوضع ده
والحمد لله انا راضى بما قسمه الله لى
واحاول دايما ان ارتقى بعلمى فى مهنتى
ومرتبى الان فى هذه الشركة 6850 درهم شهريا
خلاف بدل السكن السنوى
وهو الشئ الوحيد الذى يمكن ان اوفره كل عام
الحياة هنا غالية وتزتنفذ هذا المرتب
ولكنى بعون الله ابحث عن اى فرصة احسن يمكن ان تكون مجدية فى مرتب افضل ان شاء الله


----------



## sayed00 (14 يناير 2010)

اشكرك يا مصطفى و اتمنى لك التوفيق

اعلم جيدا غلو المعيشة فى ابوظبى - لانى فيها من زمان

كونك تعمل ضابط سلامة هذا ليس عيبا انشاء الله بمجهودك تصل لمدير سلامة - هنا فى ابوظبى من يجد و يتعب يجد من يرتقى بة

لو احتجت اى مساعدة انا حاضر و قريب منك فى ابوظبى


تحياتى


----------



## ميرندا ليمون (16 يناير 2010)

*كان فيه موضوع يخص دراسة الاوشا بالدمام(وين راح)*

سلاام عليكم جميعا
شخباركم أعزائي

يا شباب كان فيه موضوع لأحد الاخوة بخصوص التسجيل لدراسة عدة دورات بالسعودية
وقد نقل لقسم اخر.
بحثت عنه ولم اجده ؟ هل بالامكان المساعدة .

سؤال اخر
انا حاصل على شهادة الصحة والسلامة الدولية النيبوش .
هل ستفيدني شهادة الاوشا وتضيف لمعلوماتي ما هو جديد او انها لا تستحق العناء .

ولكم مني جززززززززيل الشكر

اخوكم بو نوف


----------



## اسامةعباس (17 يناير 2010)

ميراندا
دورات الأوشا للصناعات العامة والنيبوش الدولية العامة هي شهادات للإلمام العام بالسلامة والصحة المهنية إحداها أمريكية (أوشا) والأخرى بريطانية (نيبوش) ونظرا لإختلاف المدرستين فإن المحتويات مختلفة والحصيلة العلمية مختلفة الأوشا يغلب عليها الجوانب التطبيقية والمعايير وأساليب تنفيذ الأعمال الخطيرة وكيفية استخدام osha standards المتاحة علي الانترنت واستخلاص المعلومات منها وعلى سبيل المثال عند الكلام عن منع السقوط في برامج الأوشا تجد نفسك أمام خضم من الاطوال والأبعاد والقدرات الاحتمالية الدنيا لوسائل منع السقوط مثل الدرابزين والأحزمة أو عند الكلام عن السوائل القابلة للاشتعال وكيفية تصنيفها طبقا لمواصفاتها الفيزيائية ومعنى الملصقات علي العبوات الخاصة بها سواء الاكواد أو الأرقام . لذلك بشكل عام الاوشا تعتبر برنامج تطبيقي يعطيك المفاتيح الاساسية لمعرفة كل يهم السلامة في أي صناعة وتجعلك ملم بما حولك وتتميز برامج الأوشا بأنها غاية في الوضوح واختباراتها تقيس مستوى تحصيل الدارس للمحتوى العلمي والمهارات المطلوبة بصرف النظر عن مهارات الصياغة اللغوية.
أما النيبوش تركز بشكل أساسي علي فلسفة ادارة أمور السلامة والصحة المهنية بالمنشاءات المختلفة من حيث نظم الادارة المعتمدة عالميا، المعايير المختلفة التي قد تؤثر علي سلامة العاملين من معايير ذات علاقة بالمنشأة أو المعايير الشخصية لدى العاملين(النفسية الجسدية المهارية عوامل الرفض...إلخ)، أسلوب ادارة وتقييم المخاطر ، الحوادث وتحليلها، مع الجوانب التطبيقية للسلامة بشكل ينمي قدراتك الشخصية علي تحليل الاعمال التي تقوم بها وكيفية تأمينها بشكل فلسفي مع تجنب الحديث عن الأرقام أو الاكواد التطبيقية المفصلة التي يذخر بها برنامج ألاوشا، واختبارات نيبوش غاية في الدقة ومعيار حقيقي لمستوى الدارس ومدي تحصيله وقدرته علي الصياغة اللغوية لما تحوية رأسه من أفكار. لذلك الحاصلين علي تقديرات عالية فيها معروف مستواه من حيث قدرات اعداد التقارير الفنية والمهارات اللغوية المتعلقة بمجال السلامة.

والخلاصة أن الأوشا والنيبوش منهجين مختلفين لا يمكن الاستعاضة عن أحدهما بالأخر وإن كانا علي المستوى العالمي شهادتين متكافئتين.


----------



## almoj (22 يناير 2010)

انا برضو اسأل عن سعر دورة النيبوش كم تكلفتها في مصر


----------



## Heroellazez (22 يناير 2010)

دورة النيبوش حوالي 2500 دولار


----------



## إبن ماء السماء (16 فبراير 2010)

الدكتور عدنان قال:


> الاخوه الاعزاء
> بدايه هى هيئه علميه تقدم برامج مهنيه وهى امريكيه فى ولاية نيويورك
> وموقعها الالكترونى باللغه العربيه هو http://arabic.aast.us
> 
> ...


 
أخي الكريم/ ارجو منكم تزويدي بمعلومات اضافية حول "الدبلوم الأحترافي في السلامة المهنية" وما هي اقرب دولة عربية او خليجية من سلطنة عمان توفر هذه الدورة،وكيف يمكن التسجيل واللإلتحاق بهذه الدورة، ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## جلال راغب (18 فبراير 2010)

السلامة في العالم العربي منسية ومازالنا ناخذ الخبرات من دول الغرب 
والسلامة حبر علي ورق


----------



## جلال راغب (18 فبراير 2010)

السلامة منسية في العالم العربي 
وهي حبر علي ورق


----------



## ENG_AHMED HOSSAM (21 فبراير 2010)

من فضلك ارسل تاريخ ميعاد الدورة و مكان انعقادها علي الملف الشخصي دى بعد اذنك يعنى
اوك


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (22 فبراير 2010)

ميرندا ليمون قال:


> سلاام عليكم جميعا
> شخباركم أعزائي
> 
> يا شباب كان فيه موضوع لأحد الاخوة بخصوص التسجيل لدراسة عدة دورات بالسعودية
> ...



اخى بونواف
راجع الرابط التالى :
www.newfuturesa.com
وهو فى السعودية( فى صفحة49 ,مشاركة 488)
اما السؤال الاخر فقد تمت الاجابة عليه من الاستاذ أسامة عباس ....


----------



## Attas (7 مارس 2010)

*عاجل : دور تدريب المدربين*

جزاكم الله خير من يدلنا على مركز تدريب معتمد لأخذ دورة تدريب المدربين Train the Trainers في الوطن العربي أو في الخارج يكون أفضل 

ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير أخواني مدراء وأعضاء هذا المنتدى العظيم


----------



## ha21 (8 مارس 2010)

معهد السلامة و الصحة المهنية في عمان/الاردن
اتمنا لك التوفيق


----------



## عبدالحكيم الظبي (10 مارس 2010)

انا مدرس في مر كز التدريب الفني اريد المصطلحات الفنيه لوسمحتوا


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (10 مارس 2010)

عبدالحكيم الظبي قال:


> انا مدرس في مر كز التدريب الفني اريد المصطلحات الفنيه لوسمحتوا



مهندسنا الغالى / غسان بعد اذنك.......
اخى عبد الحكيم ....ممكن ان توضح عن طلبك عن المصطلحات المطلوبة .... فهى متعددة مثل :
NASP: National Association of Safety Professionals
OSHA:OCCUPATIONAL SAFETY AND HEALTH ADMINISTRATION
HAT: Hazard Analysis Technician


----------



## عمروصلاح (13 مارس 2010)

Attas,

I am working in Aberdeen Drilling Schools International and we do provide train the trainer course .

The course fees are 1000 $ and it takes 5 days . please contact me for more information if still interested.


----------



## xalainx (14 مارس 2010)

اخويه معهد السلامة البريطاني يعطي هذي الدورات و هو متخصص في السلامة المهنية و البيئة

http://www.britsafe.org/http://www.bsc.com

اذا كنت تريد معاهد تدريب المدربين بشكل عام و تعطى لكل الي يعطون محاضرات و دورات تدريبية 

فيه معهدين ممتازين عندنا في الخليج 

1. معهد الريادة الخليجي للتدريب يقدمونها اساتذة من الكويت 





[email protected]

2. مركز نجمة الخليج للتدريب و التطوير. يقدمها الاستاذ خليفة المحرزي

http://gulfstartraining.com/index.php

و السمووحه منك


----------



## nahla boujnah (20 مارس 2010)

مرحبا ممكن أعرف كل المعلومات عن دورة الاوشا والرجاء لكل من يعرف أية معلومة يراسلني على البريد 
[email protected]
الموضوع في غاية الأهمية وشكرا على كل شي


----------



## مراد الحمدي (21 مارس 2010)

انا ابحث عن مهندس مختص يقيم برنامجتدريبي (حول تطبيق المواصفة nfpa72) والمواصفة nfpa13)
لذا اتوجه اليكم اذا كان هناك مدرب معتمد من هذه المنظمةان يتواصل معي 
مراد من اليمن


----------



## محمدسيدالسنان (26 مارس 2010)

الاخ العزيز محمد منير انا سمعت عن شهادة الcsp بس مش عارف اي بيانات عنها واي تكلفة خاصة بها ممكن لوسمحت توضحلي عنها


----------



## عمروصلاح (26 مارس 2010)

تسلم الأيادى - مشكور على المعلومة


----------



## elzaim111 (4 أبريل 2010)

*دورات الوشا بالسويس باسعار خيالية*

يا جماعة في فرصة كبيرة جدا دلوقتي لكل من يرغب بان يعمل بمجال الامن الصناعي او باي مجال و يكون ملما بقواعد الامن الصناعي و معتمدا من هيئة الاوشا الامريكية 
في دورة هتتعمل في السويس يوم 16 ابريل و الحجز شغال دلوقتي باسعار خيالية و الدورة في الصناعات العامة 
للاستعلام او الحجز زوروا الجروب ده 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=323602289780&ref=search&sid=1169594894.30023710..1

و هذا للافادة و ربنا يوفقنا كلنا


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (4 أبريل 2010)

فعلا الاسعار خياليه
والدورة خيالية
وسلم لي علي الاوشا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 أبريل 2010)

الفيس بوك لا يعمل لدي لأرى موضوع الدورة
وأن لا تكون لغرض الدعاية لمراكز خاصة فعندها يتوجب حذف الموضوع
أرجو من الخوة من فتح لديه الفيس بوك إعلامي
مع شكري


----------



## thegolden15 (6 أبريل 2010)

الى الاخوةالاعزاء انا اخذت دورة فى OSHA CONSTRUCTION Course 30-hour وOSHA GENERAL INDUSTRY Course 30-hour مع العلم ان مجال السفتى مش مجالى انا خريج تربية رياضية بس عجبنى المجال بس مش عارف ابدا فى ازاى ممكن حد ينصحنى


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (6 أبريل 2010)

*الرد على الموضوع*



المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> الفيس بوك لا يعمل لدي لأرى موضوع الدورة
> وأن لا تكون لغرض الدعاية لمراكز خاصة فعندها يتوجب حذف الموضوع
> أرجو من الخوة من فتح لديه الفيس بوك إعلامي
> مع شكري



مرحبا باشمهندس غسان ,الدورة واضحة عللى الفيس بوك وهى على الرابط شغال
وانت بعد ماتشوف قرر,وهى (المكتب العربي لخدمات التدريب- برج النيل --بجوار استديو سفنكس -الزقازيق )يقدم
مجموعه جديدة من دورات الاوشا الامريكيه
ثلاث برامج دوليه معتمدة
البرنامج الأول: الاوشا 10 ساعات بمجال الصناعات العامة (لطلبة الجامعات )
البرنامج الثاني: الاوشا 30 ساعة بمجال الصناعات العامة (لطلبة السنوات النهائية وحديثي التخرج ) 
البرنامج الثالث: الاوشا كود511 ( للخريجين بعدد سنوات خبرة من 2 إلي 7 سنوات خبرة )
يحصل المتدرب علي:
كارت تعريف دولي من منظمة الاوشا العالمية لبرنامج الاوشا 30 ساعة 
كارت تعريف دولي من منظمة الاوشا العالمية لبرنامج الاوشا 10
وهو بطريق غير مباشر للعرض؟


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (6 أبريل 2010)

مراد الحمدي قال:


> انا ابحث عن مهندس مختص يقيم برنامج تدريبي (حول تطبيق المواصفة nfpa72والمواصفة nfpa13)
> لذا اتوجه اليكم اذا كان هناك مدرب معتمد من هذه المنظمةان يتواصل معي
> مراد من اليمن



اخى مراد ما المطلوب بخصوص التدريب على المواصفات ,او برنامج تدريبى للتطبيق حيث ان سؤالك غير واضح , يرجى الافادة.


----------



## تيم الحسن (7 أبريل 2010)

اخى الكريم م /سيد هل يمكنك ارسال موقع الوظائف الموجود لديك برسالى خاصة على ايميلى و شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## Waleed Morsy (7 أبريل 2010)

*الحقيقة ,,, و القصة و ما فيها يا اساتذة على خلفية الفيس بوك*

السلام عليكم و رخمة الله و بركاته 
حقيقة الموضوع بالاعلان عن دورات فى الفيس بوك :
الله بالخير يا شباب , تعقد دورة بالقاهرة لمدربين الاوشا صناعات عامة و الدورة امامها يومين او ثلاثة على الاكثر لتنتهى. و مشارك بها ما يقرب من 30 مهندس سلامة مهنية .
فكان من احد المشاركين الاعزاء بالدورة ان بدء بدعاية و تسويق مسبق قبل ان يتم الدورة التى تعتمد المدربين المعتمدين , هذا كل ما فى الامر و ان يستبقوا انتهاء الدورة و ان يستبقوا شهادة الاوشا الرسمية و ان يستبقوا كل ذلك انما هو ما يقترب من انهم لا حظوا ان بعض المدربين من من اتلفوا المجال التدريبى بسياساتهم التدريبيه او سياساتهم التسويقية قد جانبهم التوفيق و الانتشار و البيع و جنى الارباح, فالموضوع ما هو الا كما ورد بقصص كليلة و دمنة ( التقليد الاعمى ) لمن اتلفوا و اضروا المتدربين بتنازلات اما امام كثرة الطلب او امام سهولة المنال.

و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sayed00 (8 أبريل 2010)

فعلا اصبت وليد

و من الضحية؟؟؟


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 أبريل 2010)

Waleed, 

El salamo 3alkom el awel , Walahy ana ma3ak fe kalamak la2eny wa7ed men el nas ely kanet fel course we 3aref aslan el sha7's ely 3amel el e3lanat fel facebook - Mesh ha3mel eny a7san men 7ad wala 7aga bas el hamdo le ellah rabena karemny be sho3'ly fe sherka englezy we sha3'al bara masr men aslo .

El sara7a 3ala ely ana shofto fel courses wel nas ely kanet henak , begad 7asby allah we ne3ma el wakeel wel hamdo le lelah en el nas de el age beta3ha keber we kolaha kam sana we hay3odo fel beet we yesebo le wa7ed zay we el nas ely fe seny el magal 3ala nadafa .

kefaya eny 2olak en kont batklem ma3a wa7ed bedon zekr asamy we ba2olo ana certified instructor le kam course keda 7elween , 2aly we eh ya3ny !! mana ba2aly 5 years badres osha men gher makon certified !!


----------



## محمد عاشور عبدالله (1 مايو 2010)

*طرابلس ليبيا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,
اريد ان اكون احد المشاركين في هذه الدورة, من فضلكم ارسلوا لي عنوان المعد او المؤسسة القامة بهذه الدورة و وسيلة الاتصال بهم مرفوقة مع الاوراق المطلوبة للمشاركة في هذه الدورةز

السلام عليكم
محمد عاشور




safetytrg قال:


> مركز الصحة والسلامة المهنية المتقدم للتدريب​
> 
> 
> معتمد وتحت أشراف الهيئة السعودية للتخصصات الصحية​
> ...


----------



## ولله الحمد (4 مايو 2010)

الاخوة الاعضاء سلامى لكم جميعا /*- يوجد فرص عمل فنى سلامة واطفاء حريق فى مصر لعدد 4 افراد السن حتى 30 سنة متوسط الخبرة برجاء مراسلتى لعلنا نساعد فى رفع المعاناة عنى بعض وشكرا لكم جميعا اخوانى للمراسلة [email protected]


----------



## ولله الحمد (4 مايو 2010)

:75::77::73:عايز osha عايز معهد او حد يعرف معهد فى مصر


----------



## وليد الناصر (4 مايو 2010)

يعطيكم العافية جميعا ...


----------



## احمد المشرقي (4 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب في السيميستر السادس و الاخير في المعهد العالي للسلامة و الصحة المهنية ليبيا 
بالنسبة للمرتبات جيدة نسيبا تتراوح ما بين 900 الي 1200 دينار في بداية الخدمة يعني بدون خبرة اما بعد دالك على حسب الشركة التي تخدم بها


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mazagange_00 (16 مايو 2010)

الاخ الكريم م/ سيد
العالم يتغير من حولنا
وظيفة مهندس السلامه والصحه المهنيه بدات تتطور 
واصبح لها حيز كبير فى اهتمامات الشركات ولكن بشرط تدعيمها بشهادات عالميه فى نفس المجال ان كنت مهتم بهذه الشهادات من الممكن توجيهك


----------



## ali ageely (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اين تعقد دورات مدربين الاوشا بالسعودية ومتى تكون وكم تكلف


----------



## mazagange_00 (19 مايو 2010)

الاوشا المعترف بها يجب ان تخرج من مركز معتمد من كلية (red rocks) اما شهادات المدربين فهى مجرد (id) من وزارة العمل الامريكيه فقط اذا كنت تريد المعرفه اكثر راسلنى على بريدى الالكترونى


----------



## احمد طعيمه1986 (22 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بسام زايد (24 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
أقوم الآن بتدريب الجنسيات العربية وبصراحة اجد صعوبة كبيرة في الترجمة للغة العربية من المصدر ولا أجد أحيانا الكلمات المناسبة لترجمة بعض المصطلحات والكلمات وهذا ما تفتقر اليه المكتبة العربية فهل من كتب تعنى بمواضيع تدربيبة باللغة العربية حتى تساعدنا من عناء الترجمة الطويلة المرهقة المملة.


----------



## KING 1 (29 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم
أرغب في الحصول على مراكز تدريب أو كليات تدرس السلامة باللغة العربية , بشرط تكون شهادتها رسمية من أوشا أو نيبوش*​


----------



## KOKOKAKA (30 مايو 2010)

*اسم المراكز*

بالله عليكم اين اسماء المراكز


----------



## ahcod13 (4 يونيو 2010)

*اسف عن ه>ا التعبير*

مجال السلامه فى مصر عقيم


----------



## gaber basyouni (3 يوليو 2010)

ther are many place in egypt you van get osha


----------



## aiman178 (3 يوليو 2010)

gaber basyouni قال:


> يا سيدى اتصل على الخاص وانا افيدك


 الخاص ياباشا غير مفعل الا بعد 50 مشاركة


----------



## madona 111 (4 يوليو 2010)

ياعمي الي بدو المستقبل والعمل والقبول بالشركات الكبرى العالمية لازم يعمل نيبوش
بلا اوشا ياعمي
النيبوش وبس


----------



## aiman178 (4 يوليو 2010)

madona 111 قال:


> ياعمي الي بدو المستقبل والعمل والقبول بالشركات الكبرى العالمية لازم يعمل نيبوش
> بلا اوشا ياعمي
> النيبوش وبس


كويس قوى الكلام اللى تبقوليه ده
بس ياترى حضرتك تعرفى الفرق بين الاثنين ايه
وياترى حضرتك حضرت دورة أوشا سواء صناعات عامة أو انشاءات تدار باسلوب محترف وبمدر محترف
اشك فى ذلك
مع كامل احترامى


----------



## ابراهيم طيفور (4 يوليو 2010)

اخ سيد مشكلة الرواتب مش فكل الدول على سبيل المثال انا اعمل بدولة الكويت مع شركه كوريه فى مجال البترول وانا ليس بمهندس سلامه انا حاصل على ليسانس اداب قسم جغرافيا واشتغل بمجال الامن والسلامه منذ خمس سنوات واخزت اعتمادات من الشركه الوطنيه للبترول بالكويت واخزت دورات فى مجال السلامه بالاختصار اتقاضى من الشركه مايعادل 25 الف جنيه مصرى شهريا وسياره وخط تليفون دولى غير مكافأة كل مشروع


----------



## naderhosam (5 يوليو 2010)

أنا مسئول للسلامة والصحة المهنية بشركة صناعة ألكترونيات بمصر وخبرتى أكثر من 15 سنة وراتبى 2000 جنيه فقط ومن الملاحظ يا أخى أنه فعلا فى الوطن العربى لا يوجد تقدير وأهتمام بهذا المجال 0


----------



## الـقـطـري (4 أغسطس 2010)

سيتم الرجوع


----------



## sameh_adly (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا جديد فى مجال السلامة وعايز اعرف كم يكون مرتب واحد مبتدا لا املك الا شهادات الاوشا والنسب


----------



## ماجد الغامدي07 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

يسلمووووو يالغالي

بس نريد أحدث الاخبار عن الدورات


----------



## محمد فتحي امام (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مع ان مسؤل السلامة هو اكثر الناس خشية علي سلامة المنشاة واقرب العاملين لصاحب العمل الا ان علاوته المادية اقل من غيره بالمجالات الاخري


----------



## sameh_adly (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا لسة داخل المجال جديد ووبدرب حاليا فى شركة بجسكو 
ومعى شهادات فى الاوشا جنرال وكونستركشن وسقالات وفاير وريسك
وابحث عن عمل ارجو المساعدة


----------



## shawkyosman (1 مارس 2011)

لوسمحتوا حد يقولي هي دورة الاوشا الامريكية تصلح للنساء ام لا ارجو الرد؟


----------



## dr Rawda (7 مارس 2011)

Sure , OSHA safety courses are very helpfull for men and women
no one can be safe in his life without knowing safety informations for home, work or even to protect our kids from unsafe procedures in our life


----------



## soosooo (7 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندسة مدنية وجابة ادرس safety الرجاء مساعدتي في ايجاد الدورات اللازمة واعلامي بالخطوات الواجب اتباعها لاصبح مهندسة سلامة وشكرا
وبالمناسبة انا اعرف مهندس سلامة بالامارات مرتبه الشهري 21000 وخبرتو 6سنوات


----------



## وائل راشد (26 أبريل 2011)

*استفسار*



sayed00 قال:


> شكرا اخى محمد منير على المرور
> انا معك فيما قلته و لكن بالمقارنه بمهندسى المجالات الاخرى هل يتماشى مرتبات مهندسى السلامه مع ما يبزلونه من جهد (حتى القيمه 230 الف سنوى) يعنى حوالى 19 الف شهرى فى مجال البترول كافى هو ده مربط الفرس
> 
> سيد


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا اعمل في مركز تدريب في ابوظبي يقوم بعمل دورات في الآمن والسلامة المهنية ونرغب في تعاون مدربين في هذا المجال ومحاضرين أقوياء يعطون شهادات معتمدة من النيبوش والأوش وشكرا لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## sayed00 (26 أبريل 2011)

وائل راشد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا اعمل في مركز تدريب في ابوظبي يقوم بعمل دورات في الآمن والسلامة المهنية ونرغب في تعاون مدربين في هذا المجال ومحاضرين أقوياء يعطون شهادات معتمدة من النيبوش والأوش وشكرا لحسن تعاونكم


 
اهلا اخى وائل

راسلنى على الخاص بمكننا التعاون معا - انا فى ابوظبى


----------



## فارس الحقباني (6 مايو 2011)

*مدرب أمن وسلامة وصحة مهنية مرخص من الاوشا الأمريكية*

المستشار فارس فالح الحقباني​لواء مهندس ركن متقاعد​​· مدرب مرخص من إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية الأمريكية (اوشا) لعقد دورات الصناعات العامة 30 ساعة , 10 ساعات.
· استشاري سلامة معتمد من الدفاع المدني / وزارة الداخلية
· استشاري أمن معتمد من الأمن العام / وزارة الداخلية
· حاصل على نوط المعلم من سمو وزير الدفاع والطيران
· مدرب أمن وسلامة معتمد من الغرفة التجارية الصناعية بالمنطقة الشرقية
· عضو المنظمة الأمريكية للأمن الصناعي asis
· عضو الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين
​المؤهلات العلمية والتدريبية
· ماجستير علوم عسكرية / كلية القيادة والأركان للقوات المسلحة.
· بكالوريوس هندسة طيران / جامعة سالفورد / بريطانيا
· دورات في الأمن والسلامة / جامعة جنوب كاليفورنيا وجامعة ولاية أريزونا / أمريكا.
· دورة مراجع إدارة الصحة والسلامة المهنية الأمريكية (الأوشا) ، كلية جنوب نيفادا ، أمريكا
· دورات متقدمة في الهندسة والإدارة والتدريب داخل وخارج المملكة.
· دورة في تدريب المدربين / القوات الجوية الملكية السعودية
· دورة إدارة التدريب / معهد الإدارة العامة
الخبرات العملية
27 سنة خدمة في القوات الجوية في مجالات الهندسة والإدارة والتدريب ومزاولة التدريس والتدريب منها أكثر من 5 سنوات تدريس بكلية الملك فيصل الجوية. وتقلد عدة مناصب من أبرزها :
· مساعد مدير عام إدارة التخطيط والميزانية والمتابعة بالقوات الجوية.
· مدير إدارة مطابع واستوديوهات القوات الجوية.
· قائد جناح التدريب / كلية الملك فيصل الجوية.
· مدير إدارة التخطيط والميزانية والمتابعة / كلية الملك فيصل الجوية.
حاصل على عدد من الأوسمة والأنواط العسكرية الممنوحة منها:
· نوط الإدارة العسكرية
· نوط الإتقان
· نوط المعلم
عمل بعد التقاعد مستشار فني لقائد القوات الجوية ، بعدها تفرغ للعمل في القطاع الخاص في مجال استشارات وتدريب الأمن والسلامة. 
للاتصال عن طريق ادارة الموقع


----------



## Waleed Morsy (7 مايو 2011)

*اصبح لاعضاء المنتدى مركز نيبوش معتمد بمصر والعالم العربى*

اخوانى الاعزاء/ مهندسوا السلامة والصحة المهنية 
الان اصبح للمنتدى درع وسيف فيما يخص التدريب للشهادة الدولية للسلامة المهنية النيبوش
Nebosh International General Certificate
الحمد لله و بفضلة اصبح الان بمقدورنا تدريب و عقد اختبارات الشهادة الدولية النيبوش بمصر والعالم العربى , و آثرت ان اختص رواد منتدانا بهذة المناسبة ان اتشرف بتقديم خدمة خاصة لاعضاء المنتدى و اخصهم بنسبة خصم 25 % لكل عضو من الاعضاء من تكلفة العقد الكورس.

سوف نقوم بعقد الاختبارات فى شهر يونيو و يوليو بمصر , وذلك كبداية مع امكانية عقد الاختبارات بدول عربية اخرى ان تكون مجموعات و ذلك بالاتفاق المسبق على العدد و الممتطلبات السفر والامور الاخرى.

سوف تكون الكورسات بالبداية بنظام الدراسة عن بعد/ الدراسة الذاتية مع توفر كافة المواد الدراسية من كتاب للمادة+ ملخص للمنهج+ ملخصات مراجعة+ شرح عروض تقديمية بالصوت والصورة+ اسئلة على كل فصل+ مراجعة نهائية.

واحتراما لقواعد المنتدى لن اضع التكلفة وتكون متاحة على الخاص او يتم الافصاح عنها من قبل المشرفين على المنتدى و ذلك لعدم كسر قواعد المنتدى.

اعلان الكورس الاول بمصر:


عناية السادة / مهندسى واخصائيوالسلامة المهنية والبيئة بمصر 
المقاولات والانشائية و الشركات الصناعية والطلبة

يسعدنا دعوة سيادتكم لحضورالدورة

تدريب النيبوش الشهادة الدولية العامة للسلامة والصحة المهنية 
 يوم الاختبار بالقاهرة 25 يونيو 2011


المكان : مدينة القاهرة - المعادى 

لغة التدريب بالبرنامج :
اللغة الانجليزية الاساس للدراسة والاختبار+ الشرح والايضاح باللغة العربية لتاصيل المفاهيم.
المشاركون:
جميع العاملين في الأمن الصناعي والصحة والسلامة المهنية مثل : مديرين السلامة والصحة المهنية المنشات الكبرى بقطاع البترول والغاز , قطاع الاسمنت والصناعات الثقيلة - العاملين فى هذا المجال كالمراقبين - المشرفين - الموظفين ، في كافة المؤسسات الخدمية و المؤسسات الانشائية ، وقطاع عام أو خاص , مهندسين الامن الصناعى , مهندسين و مشرفين HSE الصحة والسلامة والبيئة, والجودة QHSE.

مدةالبرنامج : برنامج دراسة ذاتية ( دراسة عن بعد ).

مكونات الدورة :
- تتكون الشهادة من 3 وحدات ( الوحدات 1,2 يتم تقييمهم باختبار تحريرى تقليدى مدة كل اختبار 2.5 ساعة) اما الوحدة الثالثة فتقيم باختبار تطبيق عملى لتقييم المخاطر ببيئة العمل و كتابة تقرير للادارة .

تكلفة الدورة: التكلفة شاملة المادة الدراسية والرسوم عقد الاختبار والتسجيل بالدورة.

المادة الدراسية : كتاب الدورة الاصلى المعتمد+ اسطوانات مدمجة عليها العروض التقديمية بالصوت والصورة + اسئلة مراجعة + ملخص للمنهج + كروت مراجعة نهائية + اسئلة على كل وحدة من الوحدات + نماذج اسئلة اختبارات سابقة.

للحجز والاستعلام برجاء الاتصال او زيارة الرابط التالى

http://sites.google.com/site/portsaidsafety/course-feedback

م. وليد مرسى
مدرب معتمد نيبوش ,ايوش ,اوشا 
مدرب و مقدم خدمة معتمد النيبوش بمصر
بيانات الاتصال: برجاء الاطلاع على معلوماتى الخاصة بالمنتدى.

مرفق صورة رخصة الاعتماد لتقديم خدمة النيبوش للعلم.


----------



## safety113 (8 مايو 2011)

ألف مبروك وان شاء الله ساكون من المسجلين الاوائل
تحياتي
احمد اسعد
سوريا​


----------



## SHAWKAT2 (8 مايو 2011)

اتفق مع استاذ محمد


----------



## Waleed Morsy (8 مايو 2011)

*مركز تدريب نيبوش بمصر*

اخوانى الاعزاء/ مهندسوا السلامة والصحة المهنية 
الان اصبح للمنتدى درع وسيف فيما يخص التدريب للشهادة الدولية للسلامة المهنية النيبوش
Nebosh International General Certificate
الحمد لله و بفضلة اصبح الان بمقدورنا تدريب و عقد اختبارات الشهادة الدولية النيبوش بمصر والعالم العربى , و آثرت ان اختص رواد منتدانا بهذة المناسبة ان اتشرف بتقديم خدمة خاصة لاعضاء المنتدى و اخصهم بنسبة خصم 25 % لكل عضو من الاعضاء من تكلفة العقد الكورس.

سوف نقوم بعقد الاختبارات فى شهر يونيو و يوليو بمصر , وذلك كبداية مع امكانية عقد الاختبارات بدول عربية اخرى ان تكون مجموعات و ذلك بالاتفاق المسبق على العدد و الممتطلبات السفر والامور الاخرى.

سوف تكون الكورسات بالبداية بنظام الدراسة عن بعد/ الدراسة الذاتية مع توفر كافة المواد الدراسية من كتاب للمادة+ ملخص للمنهج+ ملخصات مراجعة+ شرح عروض تقديمية بالصوت والصورة+ اسئلة على كل فصل+ مراجعة نهائية.

واحتراما لقواعد المنتدى لن اضع التكلفة وتكون متاحة على الخاص او يتم الافصاح عنها من قبل المشرفين على المنتدى و ذلك لعدم كسر قواعد المنتدى.

الكورس الاول بالقاهرة:


عناية السادة / مهندسى واخصائيوالسلامة المهنية والبيئة بمصر 
المقاولات والانشائية و الشركات الصناعية والطلبة

يسعدنا دعوة سيادتكم لحضورالدورة

تدريب النيبوش الشهادة الدولية العامة للسلامة والصحة المهنية 
يوم الاختبار بالقاهرة 25 يونيو 2011


المكان : مدينة القاهرة - المعادى 

لغة التدريب بالبرنامج :
اللغة الانجليزية الاساس للدراسة والاختبار+ الشرح والايضاح باللغة العربية لتاصيل المفاهيم.
المشاركون:
جميع العاملين في الأمن الصناعي والصحة والسلامة المهنية مثل : مديرين السلامة والصحة المهنية المنشات الكبرى بقطاع البترول والغاز , قطاع الاسمنت والصناعات الثقيلة - العاملين فى هذا المجال كالمراقبين - المشرفين - الموظفين ، في كافة المؤسسات الخدمية و المؤسسات الانشائية ، وقطاع عام أو خاص , مهندسين الامن الصناعى , مهندسين و مشرفين HSE الصحة والسلامة والبيئة, والجودة QHSE.

مدةالبرنامج : برنامج دراسة ذاتية ( دراسة عن بعد ).

مكونات الدورة :
- تتكون الشهادة من 3 وحدات ( الوحدات 1,2 يتم تقييمهم باختبار تحريرى تقليدى مدة كل اختبار 2.5 ساعة) اما الوحدة الثالثة فتقيم باختبار تطبيق عملى لتقييم المخاطر ببيئة العمل و كتابة تقرير للادارة .

تكلفة الدورة: التكلفة شاملة المادة الدراسية والرسوم عقد الاختبار والتسجيل بالدورة.

المادة الدراسية : كتاب الدورة الاصلى المعتمد+ اسطوانات مدمجة عليها العروض التقديمية بالصوت والصورة + اسئلة مراجعة + ملخص للمنهج + كروت مراجعة نهائية + اسئلة على كل وحدة من الوحدات + نماذج اسئلة اختبارات سابقة.

للحجز والاستعلام برجاء الاتصال او زيارة الرابط التالى

http://sites.google.com/site/portsai...ourse-feedback

م. وليد مرسى
مدرب معتمد نيبوش ,ايوش ,اوشا 
مدرب و مقدم خدمة معتمد النيبوش بمصر
بيانات الاتصال: برجاء الاطلاع على معلوماتى الخاصة بالمنتدى.

مرفق صورة رخصة الاعتماد لتقديم خدمة النيبوش للعلم.


----------



## atamat2000 (28 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## المهندس ساري (28 مايو 2011)

مرحبا للجميع

اتمني الافادة بخصوص دورات تركيب نظام الحماية من السقوط (لايف لاين)

وشكرا


----------



## omersoliman (20 يونيو 2011)

نصيحة للعاملين فى الانشاءت التحويل الى البترول عن طريق دبلومة SPDS Petro safety diploma 
,حيث اننى كنت اعمل فى شركة انشاءات فى مصر لمدة عام بمرتب 1200 جنية مصري وبعد ان عملت فى مجال البترول الحمدللة اتغير الحال ومش هاقوال بقى كام علشان العين


----------



## منهل عزيز (23 يوليو 2011)

السادة الافاضل
تحية طيبة وبعد...
الموضوع رائع جدا وجديد على المنطقة من ناحية التطبيق وعلى الاخص في بلدي العراق ونحن في وزارة الصناعة والمعادن العراقية نعمل لانشاء مركز وطني للامن والسلامة يقوم بتوحيد النظم واصدار التعليمات ومراقبة التطبيق واعداد الدورات التأهيلية ... الخ واني بحاجة ماسة للمساعدة في هذا المجال وشكرا

منهل عزيز 
معاون المدير العام 
شركة الكندي العامة 
وزارة الصناعة والمعادن / العراق


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (23 يوليو 2011)

منهل عزيز قال:


> السادة الافاضل
> تحية طيبة وبعد...
> الموضوع رائع جدا وجديد على المنطقة من ناحية التطبيق وعلى الاخص في بلدي العراق ونحن في وزارة الصناعة والمعادن العراقية نعمل لانشاء مركز وطني للامن والسلامة يقوم بتوحيد النظم واصدار التعليمات ومراقبة التطبيق واعداد الدورات التأهيلية ... الخ واني بحاجة ماسة للمساعدة في هذا المجال وشكرا
> 
> ...



السيد الفاضل منهل عزيز
كما ذكرت سالفا الموضوع جميل جدا واكثر من رائع , وهو ليس بجديد على معظمنا فى المنطقة ويوجد له قوانين ومجموعة من الكتب الجيدة جدا فى المجال , ولكن تبرز هنا جدية الاخذ بعين الاعتبار واولوية الاهتمام فى العمل وتطبيق الاشتراطات الخاضعة له من منشأة لإخرى ولكن على الساحة العامة هنالك من يجيدون احترافه عمليا ونظريا, المهم هنا وضع الاشتراطات والحدود حيز التطبيق الفعلى والاخذ بمبدأ السلامة اولا , وثانيا العمل بشفافية فى منظومة العمل , ومن ثم تنظيم عمل الادارات المختلفة فيه(ادارة السلامة,ادارة البيئة,ادارة المخاطر,إدارة التفتيش والتحقيق فى الحوادث,وادارة التدريب ,والتفعيل وعمل اللجنة ,ادارة المنظومة المتكاملة.........) والتخطيط الاستراتيجى وإنشاء الهيكل التنظيمى للمنشأة وغيره من الامور الهامة التى تستحدث للتخطيط المستقبلى لمجريات الامور متماشيا مع النظم واللوائح المستحدثة على الوسط الاقليمى والعالمى , وستجد العديد من ذوى الخبرة والمهارات العالية واصحاب الهمم الخيرة يمدون يد العون لكم قلبا وقالبا لإنجاح المنظومة.
تمنياتنا القلبية لكم بالتوفيق والسداد.


----------



## ولله الحمد (28 يوليو 2011)

يا ريت بش مهندس وليد تستمر معانا على الملتقى وتعرض مواعيد الكورسات مبكرا جدا وذلك للتعرف عاليها قبلآ
وتمنياتى بالتوفيق واتمنى الحصول على النيبوش باللغة العربية خاصة واننى خبرة ق .م مصرية شكرا لكم


----------



## ابوعبدالرحمن2011 (4 أغسطس 2011)

يعطيكم العافيه الاخوه على الموضوع الجميل ..
الصراحه ان مجال الصحه والسلامه من المجالات المهمه بس للاسف في وطننا العربي اهم شئ الربح المادي وليس صحة العاملين..
وعلى فكره اخوي محمد منير حسن ماهي شهادة csp وكيف احصل عليها لاني انا مهتم بمجال الصحه والسلامه واريد الحصول على شهادات دوليه ومعتمده..


----------



## amr shabana (13 أغسطس 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## oufsaad (14 أغسطس 2011)

thanks for all of these information


----------



## AMR HALEEM (27 يوليو 2012)

Alslam Alikoom,
please I need your help to get safety courses in Egypt in oil field ,where I heared about PETROSAFETY DIPOLMA is called SPDS PETROSAFETY DIPOLMA .
I'm working in construction field about 10 years and i want to transfer to oil field ,
I will b ethanx if someone help me

السلام عليكم 
انا احب اسال عن كورسات سيفتى فى مصر فى مجال البترول والمعروفة ب بتروسيفتى كورس لانى اعمل فى مجال الانشاءات من عشر سنوات وعايز ادخل مجال البترول وسمعت عن مراكز تدريب كتيرة لو ممكن حد ينصحنى لانى سمعت عن دبلومة اسمها البتروسيفتى دبلومة فى مجال البترول spds petrosafety diploma وتقدم عدد من الشهادات من الخارج وليس مصر والحقيقة لى اتنين اصدقاء من السويس حصلوا عليها وتم تعينهم فى شركة بترول بواسطة هذا المركز بعد شهر تقريبا واحد فى شركة حفر والاخر فى شركة تكرير 
نفسى حد يرشدنى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## bassamsyy (15 أغسطس 2012)

ارجو من حضرتك كتابة الاميل الخاص للمتابعة


----------



## sherifegy (3 مارس 2013)

هل فيه دورات للامن والسلامة لمهندسي الاتصالات


----------

